# [LPF] Crypt of the Everflame (01)



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2011)

DM: Mowgli
Judge: GlassEye

Start Date: 01/14/2011

[sblock=Part 01 (01/14/2011 to 07/14/2011 - Exit Ravenath)]

*DMC:* 12.67

Players:
Anaerion
Starting XP: 0000
Total XP: 3556; Payout: 3018.25

Iosef Tellus
Starting XP: 1191
Total XP: 5215; Payout: 3670.25

Kalgor
Starting XP: 0000
Total XP: 3556; Payout: 3018.25

Ravenath
Starting XP: 0000
Total XP: 3556; Payout: 3018.25

Experience Rewards (per Character):

```
01  01/28/2011  First Fight              100
                [COLOR="Yellow"](Iosef Level - 1389 XP,   84 TGP) ( 14 Days)[/COLOR]
02  02/06/2011  Eyes in the Dark         300
03  02/28/2011  Entry Hall               203
04  03/06/2011  Maze of Pits             100
05  03/12/2011  Hungry Beetle            150 
    03/19/2011  [COLOR="Yellow"](A,K,R Level - 1301 XP,  384 TGP) ( 64 Days)[/COLOR]
06  04/05/2011  Shadowy Shapes           200 
07  04/21/2011  Key Pool                 100
                [COLOR="Yellow"](Iosef Level - 3355 XP,  913 TGP) ( 83 Days)[/COLOR]
08  04/29/2011  The Gauntlet             150
09  05/13/2011  Shield Guardian          200
10  05/30/2011  Pillar of 10000 Arrows   150
11  06/26/2011  Wailing Survivor         100
    06/27/2011  [COLOR="Yellow"](A,K,R Level - 3301 XP, 1100 TGP) (100 Days)[/COLOR]

    07/14/2011  (Ravenath Exits) (17 Days A,K,R; 84 Days Iosef)
```

Treasure Rewards:

*Expected Treasure*: 2325 GP/Character


```
01  First Fight              None
02  Eyes in the Dark         None
03  Entry Hall               None
04  Maze of Pits             None
05  Hungry Beetle            None
06  Shadowy Shapes           +1 Dagger         (2302 gp)
                             Key
07  Key Pool                 Key
08  The Gauntlet             None
09  Shield Guardian          None
10  Pillar of 10000 Arrows   None
11  Wailing Survivor         CLW Potion (x2)   (100 gp)
                             MW Light Crossbow (335 gp)

Non-Encounter Treasure Awards:
 87 GP
 MW Shortsword               310 gp
 MW Rapier                   320 gp
 MW Dagger                   302 gp
 Wand (Mage Armor, 10 ch)    150 gp
 Potion (Bear's Endurance)   300 gp
 Oil (Magic Weapon)           50 gp
 Scroll (Web)                150 gp
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Part 02 (07/14/2011 to 02/02/2012 - Enter Tyrien)]
*14.21 DMC*

Players:
Anaerion
Starting XP: 3419
11/08/2011: Level 04 with  6246 Total XP
01/14/2012: Level 05 with 10270 Total XP

Iosef Tellus
Starting XP: 5146
08/16/2011: Level 04 with  6010 Total XP
01/09/2012: Level 05 with 10000 Total XP

Kalgor
Starting XP: 3419
11/08/2011: Level 04 with  6246 Total XP
01/14/2012: Level 05 with 10270 Total XP

Tyrien e'Adrianne
Starting XP: 0630
08/10/2011: Level 02 with  1539 Total XP
09/18/2011: Level 03 with  3570 Total XP
01/14/2012: Level 04 with  8290 Total XP

Experience Rewards (per Character):

```
01  08/10/2011  Chamber of the Bloody Dead    300
02  09/01/2011  First Catacomb                250
03  09/19/2011  Reflections of Terror         100
04  11/08/2011  Second Catacomb               300
05  11/23/2011  Guardian Statues              150
06  01/14/2012  Haatse's Tomb                2400
```

Treasure Rewards:

```
01  Chamber of the Bloody Dead   None
02  First Catacomb               None
03  Second Catacomb              None
04  Guardian Statues             None
05  Haatse's Tomb                +1 Greatsword                     2350 GP
                                 +1 Chainmail                      1300 GP
                                 +1 Bashing Shield (Heavy Steel)   4170 GP
                                 Bag of Holding (Type I)           2500 GP
                                 Elemental Gem (Water)             2250 GP
                                 Haatse's Boon                     3600 GP
    The Triumphant Return!       Dimira's Family Heirloom         15337 GP
```

Total Adventure XP (3500 Encounter XP + TXP 07/14/2011 - 02/02/2012):

```
Anaerion:      7227 (10783 Total XP)
Iosef Tellus:  7833 (13048 Total XP)
Kalgor:        7227 (10783 Total XP)
Tyrien:        6338 ( 8708 Total XP)
```

Total GP (3500 Encounter GP + TGP 07/14/2011 - 02/02/2012):

```
Anaerion:      7736 GP
Iosef Tellus:  8430 GP
Kalgor:        7736 GP
Tyrien:        7605 GP
```
[/sblock]

Setting/LPF Additions:
Haatse, a small village in the wilds of the Landadel Baronies a few days hard riding south of Venza.
Spoekjebosk Forest, a dense woods on the edge of which Haatse is situated.
_Ducado de Atiradore_, a Duchy of the Landadel Baronies some days SE of Haatse.

[sblock=In-Adventure Leveling]I'm tracking XP (including Time XP) throughout the adventure. Leveling up will happen at the end of the encounter in which you gain enough XP for your next level. HP from level up are gained, but no damage is healed, and new spell slots are gained but not prepared spells - though prepared spell casters can treat the slots as if they had been intentionally left unfilled.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2011)

You enter to find the half-elf seated at one end of the table, nursing the ale he scooped up from the bar on his way in. He looks a little anxious, and gestures you to a seat once you're fully in the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

Vincenzo enters the room, bows with his wine glass in hand, and gives his introduction.

"My name is Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II II, named after my uncle, of the merchant guild family del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio. At your service."

he raises to standing and takes a seat to the righ hand of his host.

ooc: Unapproved, and need to transfer the data to the wiki sight. soon to happen.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 11, 2011)

An elf appears at the door and closes it quietly behind him.  With a bow towards the half-elf, he states "My name is Anaerion.  I heard that you would like assistance in your village, correct?" 

He then sits down at the table and waits for more people to come in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

A camotion in the bar'scommon room causes a flurry of hurried and lud voices. A second later a middle aged man enters the room and says, "AH! vincenzo, i found you at last. There is a family matter that requires your prescene.

To the Elf and middle aged half elf he bows and says, "Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio I, and sorry to invonviene you, but this is of a life threatening importance."

"Uncle Vinzo, i am sorry, I will depart immediately."

Vincenzo the younger then bows and leaves with the elder one.

ooc: Sorry, can't play this thread for this reason:

second characters are not allowed until your first has been in active adventures for at least 2 months or has gained one level.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]: HM says I may qualify for this game after all, May I play in this sand box?


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 12, 2011)

Iosef Tellus, Aasimar Paladin enters the room and takes a seat. "I am Iosef Tellus, Paladin of ****. How may I assist you?"









*OOC:*


I'm on the verge of 2nd level, but still technically 1st level.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

The performer sits quietly as the other enter the room; the bustle around Vencenzo's hasty exit appears to distress him somewhat, but he hides it quickly.

"Welcome Anaerion, Iosef. I am Jocyn Elmaran. Please have a seat while we wait for others. I'd rather only go through this once."

[sblock=rb780nm]That'll be fine - if he's selected to be among the party (which is likely, given the lack of response so far) he'll count as the second level character. He should be about 100 XP shy, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=mowgli] HM was srong. I have had Heinrich playing for only a month. sorry, can't play this game.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=Scott DeWar]NP, SD. Sorry you won't be able to make it! (I'm sure something else will open up fairly soon, though).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 13, 2011)

A burly man enters the room.  "The barmaid said that you might need someone.  Someone muscle that would know how to use one of these." as he raises the greatsword from the sheath on his back about six inches before dropping it back in.  "If so, I got dinner coming out front, but I could have her bring it back here."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 13, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

Without waiting for a reply, he steps out of the back room, and then returns in a few minutes.  This time carrying a backpack, and leading a panther at his side.  "There are a couple more worthy looking folk out front.  One is finishing his dinner." He relays their replies.

Nodding to the host, he sits at the table, with the cat hopping up on the seat next to him and away from the others in the room.  He sits quietly, skritching the kitty, trying to calm the hungry beast down.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2011)

The potential employer's anxiety eases visibly as the big man and his cat enter and seat themselves. Other than a perfunctory introduction - "Be welcome . . . I'm Jocyn Elmaran" - he seems content to wait until he's sure no one else will be coming.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 14, 2011)

Marla enters the room carrying a couple bowls and a mug.  "I am so sorry it took so long.  We don't normally get babes here, so we had to send out for the milk."  Skirting around the cat, she sets the bowl of milk on the table and nervously slides it in front of the cat.  Then, going around, she serves the man more deftly from the other side.

The cat grins, but waits for his master to motion, then starts lapping up his milk.  

The burly guy pulls a fork out of his pocket, a short dagger out of its sheath, and starts cutting up his meat and potatoes.  When done, he shovels about a third of it into the milk bowl, and starts enjoying the rest along with his ale.


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 14, 2011)

*Ravenath, human fighter 1*

-*Good day, everyone.* -the tall and blonde guy had to duck a few to not spoil his hat with the door frame-* I have been told that someone need help around here. Well, *-the duelist gives a few touches on the hilt of his rapier- *I could help*.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

With each new person who enters the room, Jocyn's anxiety eases somewhat. As the fourth comes in he breathes an audible sigh of relief.

"Welcome, welcome! Please sit down. I'm sorry I don't have refreshments to offer you . . . " He rises slowly and limps over to the door, and puts out (the LPF equivalent of) a 'Do Not Disturb' sign, then returns to his seat and looks to the latest arrival.

"May I have the honor of your name, sir? I am Jocyn Elmaran." Once introductions are complete, he continues.

"I'm from a small town called Haatse. It's a few days travel south of here, in the Landadel Baronies. We have a problem, and need some help. Mmmm, where to start? I suppose some history would be helpful. I'll be as brief as possible . . ." He looks around at each of you to judge your attentiveness before continuing.

"Ekat Haatse was a mercenary and fortune seeker who came to the Landadel Baronies some 170 years ago. His travels took him all over the region around Lake Grutwetter, and he decided to settle down after several years of very profitable adventure. Using a sizable portion of his fortune, he set out to tame a small area of the Spoekjebosk Forest on the banks of the Grutwetter River, making it a natural stopover for those traveling up and down the river to Venza. For the next 10 years, the town grew and prospered.

"All that changed when Asar Vergas came to Haatse with a host of mercenaries under his command. Asar was an old companion of Ekat, and the two had traveled together for some time before splitting up just after Ekat’s last adventure. Over the years, it seems that Asar decided that Ekat had cheated him after that last adventure. Promising great wealth to his mercenaries, Asar raided the town relentlessly for 2 months. Finally, the townsfolk managed to locate Asar’s camp in an ancient crypt deep in the forest, and Ekat himself went out to deal with his old companion. The battle was terribly bloody, with only a few townsfolk coming back to tell the tale. In the end, Asar was slain and his mercenaries scattered, but Ekat suffered a mortal wound. He died 2 days later.

"In honor of our beloved founder, the townsfolk buried Haatse in the ancient crypt, interring his bones in a place of honor, above the simple sarcophagi used to inter Asar, his mercenaries, and the townsfolk that lost their lives in the bitter struggle. They placed an eternal flame above Haatse’s final resting place, so that all who visited might find warmth in the wilderness.

"Over the years, the Crypt of the Everflame has become an important part of the history of Haatse. We view the crypt as a memorial to those difficult first years of the town’s history. Every autumn, a few of us make a pilgrimage to the crypt to light a lantern from the flame and bring it back to town, where it is preserved all winter, a symbol of our resilience. Most years, the town mayor and a group of dignitaries perform this quest. Every 10 years, however, four of our younger townsfolk are given the honor of lighting the lantern. Many see this as a passage into adulthood, a taste of adventure before settling down to work and marriage. The quest starts out as a solemn ceremony in town, where the townsfolk gather to wish the adventurers luck, just as it was when Haatse himself led to fight the mercenaries. When the younglings return a few days later, the town holds a great celebration in their honor. This also marks the final harvest celebration before the long winter.

"The quest itself is a relatively simple one. The 'adventurers' must travel to the tomb (about 2 days’ travel outside of town), venture inside, light the lantern, and return home. Over the years, this ritual has grown more elaborate - now, some of the townsfolk head there in advance to set up simple traps, puzzles, and illusionary monsters for the adventurers to overcome.

"This year, however, something has gone terribly wrong. The traditional group of pranksters left the town to prepare the crypt, only to be set upon by . . . well, by _something_. The thing is, only one of the townsfolk made it back to Haatse, and she was more than a little crazed from fever and exposure, so her rantings were all but indecipherable. She died of her wounds that night. We don't even know how much of the tomb was 'prepared' for our ritual before they were attacked.

"Our town elders - of which I am one - are desperate to find out what happened and to eliminate whatever it is that has invaded the area. However, it is also important to us that our yearly ritual be completed according to our time honored formula. Sadly, we have no young people in our town capable of dealing with the danger that is likely to be awaiting them. Hence, I have come to Venza, to the famed Dunn Wright Inn, to recruit a group of young adventurers eager to prove their mettle and start building their reputations."

He looks around to judge your reactions to his story, then continues. "We cannot offer much for your services, but what we can afford will be yours should you accept this job. You should also know that there is a curse laid on the Crypt - anything that actually belongs there must not be removed, or there will be dire consequences. However, anything that these invaders have brought in is yours to keep, should you be able to wrest it from them."

[sblock=OOC]There's actually more than the expected treasure/encounter already planted in the adventure, but this one will likely take long enough that your "Time GP" will put you back over what you'll earn for the encounters. My plan is for the townsfolk to pay you the difference so everything works out right. Of course, it's possible you'll wrap this up more quickly than I anticipate and I'll have to adjust the encounter treasure down somewhat.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 14, 2011)

Anaerion listened carefully, eager to assist in anyway he can.


Mowgli said:


> "This year, however, something has gone terribly wrong. The traditional group of pranksters left the town to prepare the crypt, only to be set upon by . . . well, by _something_. The thing is, only one of the townsfolk made it back to Haatse, and she was more than a little crazed from fever and exposure, so her rantings were all but indecipherable. She died of her wounds that night. We don't even know how much of the tomb was 'prepared' for our ritual before they were attacked.



_I wonder what could be down there?  _Anaerion thought to himself.  _I'll ask what sort of thing she talked about once he is finished._
 



Mowgli said:


> He looks around to judge your reactions to his story, then continues. "We cannot offer much for your services, but what we can afford will be yours should you accept this job. You should also know that there is a curse laid on the Crypt - anything that actually belongs there must not be removed, or there will be dire consequences. However, anything that these invaders have brought in is yours to keep, should you be able to wrest it from them."




Anaerion smiles kindly and states "I would be happy to assist you in finding out what happened. "


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 14, 2011)

"Indeed, you will have my assistance also," the young paladin says.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 14, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

The cat looks around intently at each of the occupants of the room, sniffing a bit.  "Good, no fear, no deception other than us..."  he thinks to himself.  Then turning and looking at the door, making sure it is closed, he turns his attention back to the host.  "Well, we'rre not kittens, but we should be able to solve yourr puzzling prredicament."  Waving a paw at his `master', "He answers to Kalgorr.  Don't expect him to win the day with his majiks, but he's prretty good with that sworrd.  I do my job as the flanking distrractor so he gets a good hit in.  Any of you good at flank fighting?"

"And he answers to Gragnor, or `pretty kitty'."   "Grrrr, only prretty maidens get to call me that." "We maintain simpler personas so as to not spook simple town folk, unlike the little girl and mister tree trunk that walked through the inn earlier.  Some communities just don't like outsiders."

Looking towards Iosef, "I see we have a holy man with us, good."  And turning back to the host,  "Just how gentle do you expect us to be with any ancestors that won't lie still?  We will also need a list of what was supposed to be in the crypt so we can make sure it is left behind, or find it in the area for returning to the crypt.  I want to avoid curses.  They are tricky little disasters."


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 14, 2011)

*Ravenath, human fighter 1*

-*You can count on me, Sir. I, Ravenath, the duelist, will help you for sure.* -the big man gets up from his seat and makes a reverence- *A man of honor like the founder of you town deserves his memory to be preserved. And no creature will prevent this to be done.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2011)

"Excellent, excellent! You simply have no idea how much this will mean to the people of Haatse! Well, then, if you'll follow me I've some horses in the stable for those of you who don't have one . . ."

On the way out to the stable Jocyn turns to Kalgor. "I'm afraid we have no list of the items originally interred with Ekat Haatse, but as the curse applies only to what was actually placed with his body it should be easy for such professionals as yourselves to discern."

And with these words you find yourselves at the stables.

~~~~~~~~~~

The next two days pass in a blur. The weather is pleasant, though it begins to turn cold as you ride up into the lower reaches of the mountains of the Baronies. Jocyn proves to be pleasant company, a wealth of entertaining stories and songs accumulated over a long lifetime as an entertainer. You are unmolested by local flora or fauna and make the trip to Haatse in good time.

Once in town you're greeted with a hero's welcome. Though the townsfolk are obviously worried by their situation and somewhat subdued they are also excited that you've come to take care of the situation. You're put up in the Seven Silvers, a comfortable 2 story inn run by Trelvar Silvers and his 12 year old daughter Asina. When you awake you're given an excellent breakfast, and asked to prepare yourselves for your ordeal. Everything has the feel of a ritual repeated often down through the years. In the Seven Silvers' taproom, Asina struggles mightily to overcome her obvious infatuation with the handsome Iosef and her fascination with the great black cat Gragnor. She gravely informs you that a part of the ritual is for the townsfolk to equip the 'adventurers' for their journey, and asks that you leave your packs and equipment - other than your arms and armor and any 'specialized equipment you may need' - in her care until you return.

[sblock=OOC]General adventuring equipment such as ropes, oil, rations, etc. should be left with Asina. You may hang onto more specialized gear such as that needed for your profession (spell component pouches, spell books, etc) and any magical gear such as potions, of course.[/sblock]

The bells atop the town temple toll their midday song, echoing throughout the quiet town of Haatse, as Asina escorts you through the empty streets to the town square. As the peals begin to fade, the first of the townsfolk make their way into the square, dressed in black, as if attending a funeral. They slowly fill the square, moving quietly across the cold, hard ground, their eyes downcast and mournful. A!er a few moments, a murmur passes through the crowd as it slowly parts to let Mayor Uptal through. He leads the way with a tarnished silver lantern. Behind him, an old pony drags a cart laden with backpacks and supplies.

Once he reaches the center of the crowd, Mayor Uptal stops and calls out to the assembled townsfolk. “Once again the winter winds blow through the Spoekjebosk Forest, marking the end of another harvest. There are wolves in the woods, howling at our walls, and serpents in our shadows, waiting to strike. Just as it was one hundred and seventy-four years ago, when Haatse himself left these walls to protect us, so it is today. Where are the heroes? Where are the brave folk that will venture out to Haatse’s tomb and retrieve the flame to keep this community safe for another winter?”

At this point, Mayor Uptal pauses and sends his searching gaze over the crowd. A sense of anticipation slowly builds as the town awaits the commitment of their brave saviors . . .


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 15, 2011)

*Ravenath, human fighter 1*

-*Here we are, My Lord.* -the tall and handsome man step out the crowd and he put off his green hat, leaving his long blonde hair free- *We are ready to help in whatever we can.*


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 15, 2011)

"I will aid you." Iosef says, stepping forwards.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=prep]Kalgor transfers his whetstone, flint and steel, fork, one bandage, 10 ft of thread and one mousy to the spare belt pouch, and then hides that away inside his armor.  He also mostly empties one of the waterskins, leaving just a couple drinks so as to flatten it out, and then hides that inside his armor as well.[/sblock]
Kalgor and Gragnor step forward.  Kalgor draws his blade in a flourishing salute.  "We shall retrieve the flame." 
Gragnor rears up on his hind legs and lets out a deep roar, then sits next to his master.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 15, 2011)

Anaerion also steps forward and says "I shall help you!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2011)

The Mayor steps forward and speaks gravely. "It is well. Know that the fate of our town rests squarely on your capable shoulders. We have put together provisions for your journey . . ." He distributes the backpacks, one to each of you, then turns to Ravenath and presents him with the tarnished silver lantern.

Turning back to the crowd, he proclaims: “I present to you the brave heroes who will follow in Kassen’s footsteps to retrieve the Everflame! Some of them may not return, but I say to you that their sacrifice shall not be forgotten. Go, brave heroes, and do not return until you have the eternal fire.” With that, the mayor points to the south, the direction of Kassen’s tomb. The townsfolk begin waving goodbye with cold, solemn looks on most of their faces.

You begin your trek to the south, determined to put as many miles under your feet as you can before camping.

[sblock=OOC]Go ahead and get your marching order set and let me know if you wish to redistribute the contents of the backpacks. I have everyone at Medium encumbrance with the packs as they are. Dropping a backpack is a swift action (equivalent to taking off a shield, I judge) and will reduce your encumbrance to light.[/sblock]

[sblock=Backpack Contents]Each of the bags contains the following:

1 Small Tent
1 Winter Blanket
5 days of Trail Rations
1 full Waterskin
1 piece of a Trail Map

In addition, Anaerion's pack contains a potion labeled 'Healing' (Cure Light Wounds) and a small bottle of the excellent local brandy. Iosef's pack contains a grappling hook, Kalgor's a tinderbox with 3 tindertwigs and 50' of hempen rope, and Ravenath's pack contains 3 torches.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=occ]Marching order: the cat, 15', Kalgor, 10', the paladin, 5', our squishy mage in the middle, 10', and then the human fighter to protect the rear.  The human can carry the torch when we need light, since he has a free hand while fighting.  That spreads us out a little from fireball formation.  With the paladin's armor clanking, we won't even try being stealthy as we walk.  Adjust as desired.[/sblock]
After a couple miles out of town, Kalgor stops for a minute to cut a sapling.  "I thought my walking stick would have made me look weak, so I left it with my pack.  I will be annoyed if I don't get it back."  So, while walking, Kalgor strips the bark and whittles a new hanbo for himself.
[sblock=edit]I suggest coloring our map token rings to our speech colors.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Technically, dropping a shield is a move action...[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=Marching Order]Works for me.  Also, I have light prepared, so I can cast that on someone as well.
[/sblock]

Anaerion, while Kalgor is cutting his sapling, takes a look inside the pack again.  He pulls out  the trial map, and takes a look at it.

Asking the rest of the group, he says "Is your guys' map the same as mine? "

[sblock=Spells]
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light
Level 1: Grease, Mage Armor, Magic Missle
Amulet Used: No
Shift: 7 remain
[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]Technically, dropping a shield is a move action...[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Right you are! That'll teach me to trust my memory instead of looking it up . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ravenath, human fighter 1*

Ravenath was looking at his map when he listened the wizard.
-*Well, show me your piece to compare with mine.*









*OOC:*


It's the same map, right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Each of you has a piece of the map. The posted map is the assembled total.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=Intended Standard Operating Procedures]While traveling through the woods, randomly, three times a day, Gragnor will stealthfully circle the party at a 90 ft range, looking to see if anyone is following them. Crazy Ivan[/sblock] "My map says to go south east from a glade to a lake." Kalgor takes time to show all four pieces to Gragnor, as he is leading the group.

"You didn't want the deer trail?"
"What are we going to have for dinner?" 
Pauses... 
"Just kidding.  This trail hasn't forked since we left town, so it should be the right one."
"No, the map says we need the left one."
"Grrr."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]SOP noted! I should be able to post an update this afternoon or evening. If you happen to be on during the day go ahead and make an initiative roll for me.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anaerion thought he heard something, but it turned out to be Gragnor walking around.  However, something still did not feel right...


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 18, 2011)

As Gragnor is walking along and Kalgor is splitting his attention between walking and whittling...
Gragnor hears a rustle in the leaves...


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 18, 2011)

*Ravenath, human fighter 1*









*OOC:*


How can I make dice rolls???


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Write some text actions, and submit the post.  Then after that, there is the "add dice roll" in the lower right of your posting.  Click on that button, and it will ask for a description and give you various dice options. 
Adding dice is an edit after the posting.  It feels a little wierd at first, but you get the hang of it.  After you add the dice, you can re-edit your original text action to fit what the dice came up as.














*OOC:*


In your account profile/settings, click on settings.  Then click on edit options.  There is an option to show dice rolls as big blocks with graphics taking up a lot of space, or as "streamlined" with just the text and numbers.  After a while, you will probably want the streamlined.  It affects the dice rolls of everyone as displayed to you.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 18, 2011)

Iosef maintains a low degree of vigilance, trusting in the heightened senses of his new companion's feline friend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2011)

The trail through the forest is wide, though the trees on either side are densely packed, with low hanging branches and lots of undergrowth that blocks most of the sunlight. You're walking along the trail, discussing the map given to you by the villagers and generally keeping a casual eye on your surroundings but trusting primarily to Gragnor's extraordinary senses to give warning should anything approach.

As you approach a log that's fallen across the trail, the 'cat' has just enough time to begin a shout, "Hey, Kraggy, I think I . . ." before a pair of orcs brandishing great axes leaps over the log! Another stands behind the log and flings a javelin at Gragnor. The javelin flies wide of the mark, sticking into the ground just in front of Kalgor.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Orc's Stealth (1d20-1=17)
Perception (Anaerion, Iosef, Ravenath) (1d20+2=10, 1d20+5=15, 1d20=1)

Everyone except Gragnor is surprised.

Ravenath, I used the initiative generated for you by my combat tracker. It was a 22.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    00      None
Anaerion           16/13/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    00      None
Orc 01             13/10/13    00      None
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Gragnor's up, then we'll start the first round at the top of the initiative order.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 19, 2011)

With fighting defensively posturing (AC 18), Gragnor acrobatically moves from E3 through E2, D1 to C1 to give his big buddy a charge lane with flank. "Grrr"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

The 'cat' slinks and slides around the hapless orc, leaving it too befuddled to even think about taking a swing. 

        *GM:*  Map updated. Ravenath and Kalgor are up.     

[sblock=OOC]I appreciate the help with the map, SK, but it'll be a lot easier for me to keep up if I do the updating  (Just re-read this - hope I didn't come across as being snarky! It's so hard to 'say' stuff like that in PbP and convey the proper emotion).[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    00      None
Anaerion           16/13/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    00      None
Orc 01             13/10/13    00      None
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2011)

Ravenath shakes off his surprise before any but Ragnor; he moves quickly as he can to a position from which he can get a clear line of fire , drawing a dagger and throwing it in a smooth motion as he moves. The dagger thunks into the log behind the orc.

        *GM:*  Kalgor is up!     

[sblock=GM Request/SOP]OK, I tend to be fairly relaxed about pace and I'm not in a huge hurry - this will be more an endurance event than a sprint. But I would like to keep things moving so folks don't get bored. So here's what I'm asking (and planning). This is for combat, or situations where the rest of the party has to wait for one person's actions.

If a player hasn't posted an action after 24 hours, I'll make a standard sort of action on their behalf. If you'd like to give me some guidance as to what sort of action you'd like to take, feel free to PM me or put it in a spoiler block and I'll do my best to follow it.

If a player's been absent for four days (without some sort of notification) I'll assume they won't be back and will either seek a replacement or we'll continue on with the reduced number - depending on how you guys are handling the encounters to that point.

Does this sound fair to all? I'm open to extending the AWOL time even up to a week - as I said, I'm pretty relaxed with pacing and this is a _leisure_ activity for me.

Also, I've got a lot of irons in the fire. If I forget something or get a stat/placement/etc. wrong don't hesitate to point it out to me, please![/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    00      None
Anaerion           16/13/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    00      None
Orc 01             13/10/13    00      None
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 21, 2011)

Kalgor (move) back peddles to K5 (if 5 is difficult terrain, else L5) forming a defensive line with his compatriots and (std) readies to strike an advancing orc with the unfinished handbo in hand. [sblock=ooc]Not that it changes the stats except for a crit, but I think it is just a club at the moment...[/sblock] (free) Kalgor calls out "Grease five feet in front of the line."
[sblock=SOP]My suggestion wasn't for sblocks here for "next intended move", but for on our wikia character sheets.  That keeps the story thread relatively clean, and leaves a good sized scratchpad on our character sheets for defining our own SOPs. PS. I am trying to get spoiler blocks working on the wiki too.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=SOP]
With as limited spells per day as I have, I try to limit my prepared spells to 1 per combat.  Otherwise Im shooting at them with a crossbow, or reading an attack.  Posting wise, weekends are the hardest for me.  Weekdays I am normally on at least 1 time in a 24 hour period.

Also, as much as I would love to have  a 16 AC, it is currently only a 13 AC & Touch.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]The shout out was only a suggestion.  With Kalgor's wis 9, it won't always be the best action.  Always do what you want to do. See Kalgor's character sheet for an example of "intended next action" that the GM can grab and paste if I am away from my machine for a while, so as not to slow up everyone.  Sundays get a bit busy for me as well at times.[/sblock]
[sblock=gm]You missed posting a die roll there for Ravenath. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2011)

The orc behind the fallen log leaps over and runs full bore toward the party.

[sblock=OOC]Yep, darker colored squares are difficult terrain. Ravenath's attack now linked, Anaerion's AC corrected - good catch, jackslate.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Anaerion is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    00      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    00      None
Orc 01             13/10/13    00      None
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 21, 2011)

*Ravenath, human fighter 1*









*OOC:*


Ravenath will atack the enemies that is attacking the less "close combat" characters, ie, a wizard.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anaerion, listening to his companion, casts grease right behind the orc, hoping that no more will charge after them.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast Grease, filling up area i4, i3, j4, j3)
Move: Draw Crossbow
[/sblock]

EDIT: Enworld's crashing on me everytime now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

The lone unoccupied orc is apparently not bright enough to recognize his danger - he comes charging up to try and put his falchion through Kalgor's skull . . . and falls flat on his butt as he slides to a stop at the Summoner's feet! Before the poor thing can even try to stand up, Kalgor whips his half-finished Hanbo around and smacks it in the throat. Its larynx makes a wet crunching sound as it collapses, but the orc is made of sterner stuff than mere humans - it struggles to its feat and prepares to swing in spite of its mortal wound!

The monster facing off against Ragnor makes a mighty swing, just missing the big cat's side.

        *GM:*  Gragnor is up, Kalgor gets an AoO vs. Orc 01, and then Iosef is up.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    00      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    00      None
Orc 01             13/10/13    08      Staggered, Dying
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      'Dying'
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 22, 2011)

Kalgor swings his unfinished handbo at the hapless orc, cracking it a good one.

[sblock=Umm....]Fixed by GM: Gragnor was fighting defensively this round since post 41, so he would have been AC 18, which means the orc missed him with his 16.  Since the orc wouldn't have left victoriously and would still be at D2, Gragnor is attacking back. It is interesting the die roller doesn't have a d3.  The claw damage is 3.[/sblock]
Switching to full out attack mode (AC16), Gragnor bites the orc in the leg, and his right claw slashes open it's thigh, while the left misses wildly.
[sblock=Combat Status]Fixed by GM: I think Orc3 should be at D2 and -4hp, Orc1 at -13hp if it was slip in grease, readied action, stand, AoO, or just -5hp if it was slip, stand, AoO and Ready trigger simultaneously.  Orc1 would be the one staggered and dying. Gragnor at full health, and how ever it sorts out, Ioseph is up now.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 22, 2011)

Iosef draws his longsword and swings it at the orc that has obligingly run up in front of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

*End of Round 01*

[sblock=SK]Right you are on all counts - I registered the defensive fighting when I read it the first time but had forgotten by the time I got to the post. Previous post edited to reflect.

Did you miss a crit confirm for Gragnor? Looks like his claw attack was a Crit Threat.[/sblock]

Iosef's longsword slashes across the belly of the orc in front of him, leaving a gaping wound. Something feels off to the now experienced Paladin . . . his sword passed too easily through the orc's flesh.

[sblock=Iosef]These orcs are illusionary![/sblock]

        *GM:*  Top of Round 02: Ravenath is up.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    09      Staggered, Dying
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    04      None
Orc 01             13/10/13    13      Staggered, Dying
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2011)

OOC: As [MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION] has said he has trouble posting on weekends, I'll wait 'till tomorrow afternoon to post up for him.


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 24, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath gets near the third orc while draws one of his daggers located in his right shoulder. 

*-Leave the cat in peace, you fool.*

Then, he throws the dagger to his enemy.









*OOC:*



I move to f2 and throw the dagger to the orc in d2.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=DM]Can I reveal what I observed now, or do you want me to wait until my position in init?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=rb780nm]Shout it from the rooftops, man!  Speech is a free action (within reasonable limits) that can be taken out of initiative order.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 24, 2011)

"They're not real! There's a mage around here controlling them, look for him!"









*OOC:*


Perception checks all round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC (All)]OK, I took a few artistic liberties with the fluff, but I think I got all the mechanics correct. As usual, let me know if I've missed something.

You may make a DC 16 Will Save (at +4 since Iosef tipped you off) to disbelieve the illusion each time you hit or are hit by an orc.

(I decided to go ahead and allow Ravenath the +4 to his Will Save since rb780nm had already asked about shouting out and could have done that as soon as Iosef realized.)

Feel free to make a Perception Check as part of your next action post to spot the illusionist.[/sblock]

As Ravenath slips between the orcs facing off against his new allies, they take him up on the opening he offers. The falchion wielding orc misses his swing, but the other whirls and plants his greataxe deep in the fighter's side, dropping him instantly to the grease slicked ground. However, Ravenath shakes his head and looks disbelievingly at his wound for a moment, seeing nothing. He springs to his feet and takes another short step, then flings his dagger at the orc facing Gragnor; the missile smacks into the orc with a meaty thunk!

        *GM:*  Anaerion and Kalgor are up!     

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Orcs 01 & 02 take Attacks of Opportunity against Ravenath: AoO To Hit (1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=22), one hit for (1d12+4=14) damage.

Ravenath's Will Save (1d20+4=18) vs. Illusion - successful, his wounds are not real.
Ravenath's Reflex Save (1d20+3=16) to avoid falling in the Grease - succeeds.
Ravenath's Crit Confirm (1d20+4=6) - misses.

Orc 02 swings at Iosef, To Hit (1d20+5=12), misses.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    10      Staggered, Dying
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    06      None
Orc 01             13/10/13    13      Staggered, Dying
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ravenath]Your movement is only 20'/Rnd as long as you're wearing the backpack, and that is cut in half as you cross the grease, so you'll have had to stop at I3 in order to make your attack. I assumed this is what you'd want so wrote the scene this way.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 25, 2011)

rb780nm said:


> "They're not real! There's a mage around here controlling them, look for him!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a hard look at the orcs, and Anaerion starts looking around.  _Where is the caster controlling these?

_[sblock]

Move: Perception Checks
Standard: Ready Action that if he can hear the spell caster spelling, ID the spell.



[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

Anaerion sees no sign of anyone controlling the orcs.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2011)

Kalgor (free) drops the handbo and dagger, (move) draws his greatsword and (std) attacks the orc between him and Ravenath.  The blade sinks deep into the orc, dropping it to the ground.  "Feels real to me!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

Kalgor's mighty blow hews the orc from the base of its neck deep into the chest; his opponent falls. He sees no one around who could be controlling the orcs, lending credence to his belief in their reality.

The orc facing Gragnor swings his axe, just missing the cat-like creature.

        *GM:*  Gragnor, then Iosef are up.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
Orc 02             13/10/13    10      Staggered, Dying
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    06      None
[s]Orc 01             --/--/--    --      Dead[/s]
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*



Ouch... I should have described my movement better. I didn't want to move across the greasy, but around it  Next time, my description will be better for sure.
Gm: noted the bagpack thing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=Ravenath]It did seem a little odd to me, but I also couldn't see a way you could get where you wanted even with a 30' move (K3, J2, I2 w/ 20' move would have avoided the Grease and drawn only 1 AoO; w/ 30' move you could have added H3, G3 to that). Still, thanks to some good rolls it worked out OK for you, and this way gave us some nice dramatics![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2011)

Gragnor continues to attack the orc in front of him.  His left claw tears into something solid as well, while the right claw and bite miss their marks. The orc staggers, but will not fall down.  "This one feels solid too!  There might be something over ..."


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 25, 2011)

Iosef continues to scan for the source of the illusions, while fighting/ignoring the orc in front of him.









*OOC:*



Actually, If I've disbelieved them, then I can ignore them, right? In that case ignore my attack roll.

Perception check, attack


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

Gragnor's claws have the orc facing him staggering, and Iosef's mighty blade makes short work of his opponent.

Even Gragnor's hyperacute senses detect no sign of a controlling mage.

        *GM:*  Ravenath, Anaerion and Kalgor are up!     

[sblock=Iosef]It's true the orcs can't harm you but some of your comrades still believe, and the orcs will still 'die' if you hit them; since you'd rolled it I went ahead with your attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
[s]Orc 02             --/--/--    --      Dead[/s]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    09      Staggered, Dying
[s]Orc 01             --/--/--    --      Dead[/s]
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 26, 2011)

*Ravenath, human fighter 1*

Ravenath step out of the grease slowly, while draws another of his daggers.

-I don't know if there is a mage around here doing something. But my enemy is that orc in front of my.

Then he throws the dagger to the orc.









*OOC:*


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 26, 2011)

Seeing the trouble Ravenath was in walking through the grease, Anaerion decides that it has served it's purpose.  With a wave of his hand, the grease dissipates. 

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Dismiss the Grease
Move: Do a little dance?

Edit:  Will be unavailable till Sunday.  If we have another round of combat finishing up, just have me move and shoot an enemy.  Or be smart if there needs to be Knowledge checks.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2011)

Kalgor moves in behind the remaining orc, giving Gragnor a better chance to finish him off. (double move to E3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

Taking Ravenath's second dagger in its back seems to have sapped the remaining orc's will to fight somewhat; as Kalgor moves in behind it, the orc takes a half-hearted, ineffectual swipe at Gragnor. When its blow misses it stands reeling.

        *GM:*  Gragnor, then Iosef, then top of the round and Ravenath.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
[s]Orc 02             --/--/--    --      Dead[/s]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    10      Staggered, Dying
[s]Orc 01             --/--/--    --      Dead[/s]
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2011)

Gragnor attacks with both claws hitting their mark.  The orc is still standing, but is a bloody mess.
Kalgor yells out "We've got this one!"


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 27, 2011)

Iosef steps through the illusory orc he just slew and dashes to the aid of his feline ally.









*OOC:*


run to d3


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Ravenath, Anaerion and Kalgor Up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           12/12/10    00      None
[s]Orc 02             --/--/--    --      Dead[/s]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None
Orc 03             13/10/13    16      Staggered, Dying
[s]Orc 01             --/--/--    --      Dead[/s]
Gragnor            16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 28, 2011)

*Ravenath, Male Human Fighter 1*

Ravenath launches a warcry and charge against the orc.









*OOC:*



Charge with my rapier against the orc 3.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 28, 2011)

Anaerion five foot steps to get a better angle around the rocks and shoots his crossbow at the orc.  Anaerion proves his marksmanship skills and drops the orc.
"Great shot!" Kalgor looks around for anyone else to take a swing at.
Gragnor also looks around for more dangers.

[sblock=ooc]Anaerion said he was out of town, so I took the shot for him.  Moved to M4, shot, but didn't confirm the crit.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2011)

[sblock=rb780nm][MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION], go ahead and level Iosef and get him submitted. If another judge doesn't get to it before I do I'll look over his level up this weekend.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Great job, everyone! A nice little 'tune-up' fight to work out some of the kinks of a new group. I've got some housekeeping to do - hopefully today or tonight - and then we'll move forward![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2011)

Anaerion's bolt takes the orc squarely between the shoulder blades, sending it tumbling to its face in the dirt. The moment it hits the ground all of the orcs and their gear disappear, leaving you standing on an empty section of trail.

[sblock=OOC]Housekeeping taken care of; carry on![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 28, 2011)

Kalgor sheaths his blade.  "Universe, it's time to show me what that was."  He starts waving his hands, mumbling and staring at the ground where the orc fell.  "Anaerion, I thing I am going to need some help figuring this out."
[sblock=ooc]Casts detect magic.  Kn Arcana +5, but no Spellcraft, so I won't get much useful information.[/sblock]

[sblock=GM]Since Anaerion is busy/AFK for the weekend, maybe you should roll his spellcraft to see if we find any useful information.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 29, 2011)

*Ravenath, human male fighter 1*

-*Illusions... Shouldn't be a caster near in this cases?*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]If the illusion was a programmed image, it might have been put there years ago.  Illusions are very hard to figure out until the GM gets into his story telling mode.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

Anaerion adds his effort to Kalgor's. Together you are able to determine that this illusion was made between a few days and a 1½ weeks ago. The aura is faint, and begins to fade even as you concentrate on it.

[sblock=OOC]Spoiler Alert! A few aspects of this encounter aren't "by the book," because I had to adapt the original story somewhat to place it in LPF. If you're the sort who _must_ know the details, read on. [sblock]In the original encounter the caster is still around (though you wouldn't see or catch him). In this version he's long gone, but I couldn't pull that off without a Programmed Image which is a much higher level spell than would have been available to him. So I'm handwaving some of the mechanics of his spell.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2011)

"Let's see...  Great!" in disgust.  "I would guess the town folk put that illusion here days ago to test their children.  And yet, Jocyn didn't warn us about it." 
 Checking the map... "Nope, it isn't on the map.  Gonna have to have a talk with him when we get back."  Kalgor goes and picks up his dagger and handbo and makes sure Ravenath has retrieved his daggers.   "Since there is nothing to loot, if everybody has grabbed their stuff and is ready, lets continue.  Gragnor, remember it is left at the broken glade."
"Rright."  
"No, I said left."
"Grrr"
Kalgor goes back to finishing his handbo.
[sblock=ooc]Unless someone has something else they want to do here, let's start moving down the trail again, in the same marching order. Ready to leave. After an hour down the trail, pull a crazy ivan.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

You travel on unmolested for the rest of the day, matching map to trail in spite of the easy-natured bickering between Kalgor and Ragnor. Just as it's becoming too dark for those without enhanced vision to see you come upon a small clearing suitable for setting up for the night. The ground is level and relatively free of rocks and roots, and there are trees on all sides to help break the wind and hide your fire. The sound of the wind whistling through the trees and overgrowth is broken by the eerie cry of a wolf calling for its pack. There's a feeling of waiting in the air, of suspense. You judge you're close to the half-way point between Haatse and the Crypt.

[sblock=OOC]Just need a physical arrangement for the camp and a watch schedule, please. The clearing is about 40'x50', trees all around.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2011)

"Since I can see at night and I don't have any spells that need refreshing tonight, I will take the midnight watch." as Kalgor shares his rations with Gragnor.  "Here are the tinderbox and tinder twigs they gave us if someone wants a fire.  Or you can use the flint and steel I tucked away.  Here is a whetstone too." 
 After setting up a his tent between two trees, "Say good nite kitty."

"Good nite kitty" and Gragnor turns and makes a charging leap at a tree.  While airborne, about three feet from the tree, Gragnor disappears in a puff of smoke.  The tree is unharmed.

Kalgor climbs in his tent and goes to sleep. 
[sblock=actions]Sleeping in armor, with the sword in its scabbard lying beside him under the blanket.  One hand on the pommel.  "Say good nite kitty" is prep for a readied dismissal.  Theatrics need to be practiced.  The tree thought about flinching, but by the time it finished its thought, the smoke had already dissipated.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]  Someone else can map the camp and set the rest of the watch.  I am hogging too much of the show.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 30, 2011)

Iosef lights a fire and sees to his his blade's edge. "I will take first watch," he says. 

"I feel like somethings have become clearer to me...," the paladin muses. Looking at his hand he notices a glow about them.









*OOC:*


I can lay on hands! Who needs a tiny amount of healing before bed? 1d6 hp * 4 time/day - I'll try to bring the party to full health before bed incase of overnight ambush - I don't have a list of who's injured


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2011)

OOC: In spite of my best efforts to kill off both Gragnor (temporarily) and Ravenath, the entire party survived the orc fight unscathed.


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 30, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath was thinking about the encounter. He sees Kalgor going in to his tent. Ravenath gets near Kalgor's tent.

-*Kalgor. Eh, Kalgor. Sorry to bother you. Do you have a moment? It seems that you know something about magic. You know, I have been thinking about the encounter with the illusory orcs. Can an Illusion hurt anyone?*









*OOC:*



Drawing a camp? I can't draw a hell of a map. Sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2011)

OOC: Nah, don't worry about a map. Just let me know the watch order, and if it's important you can tell me generally how you want camp arranged. Unless you tell me otherwise I'll assume the tents will be in around the fire (Kalgor's is between a couple of trees).


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 30, 2011)

"Umm, yeah.  If you believe you were hit and damaged, your mind will tell the body it is hurt.  Eventually you will go unconscious from the fake pain.  Will it kill you?  I don't know. Anaerion is a better expert than I."  Then he turns back in to bed.  "Oh, don't walk off illusionary bridges.  That hurts."


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 30, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*By the way... how would you describe your relationship with the magic? I mean... expert? novice? Where did you study it?* -he seems very interested about the matter.









*OOC:*



I go to germany from thursday to monday 7 Feb. Please, do as you please with my character in that range of dates.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2011)

Anaerion will set up his tent as well, knowing full well that he needs to rest sometime to get his spells ready for tomorrow.  Hearing Ravenath talk to Kalgor about magic gives him a little smile.

"Ravenath, Ill answer your questions tomorrow morning.  We should sleep first.  Rest is important to spell casters.  If we get interrupted, we tend to get a little irritated."  With a small smile, Anaerion heads off to bed as well.


----------



## Ravenath (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*Oh... I understand.* -then, he gets up and he goes to his tent-* I'll bother you tomorrow morning with this.* -he smiles while saying this.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2011)

*GM:*  I'll give [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] until tonight (US Central Time) to at least let me know what class Iosef's taking for 2nd level. After that I'll proceed with the next encounter as though he's still first level. (Can't do much from work today anyway).

I'll assume that he's taking first watch, since everyone else went to sleep. Please don't change this, as I've already set the encounter with this in mind.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh, sorry. The next level will be paladin. I'll try to get the sheet updated this morning.


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 1, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath go to the bed excited about the magic chat he will maintain tomorrow with the magic users of the group. But... why is he so excited about this? He has never been in contact with the magic before. Maybe this is the reason. And maybe not...









*OOC:*



What is that? Do we have to choose the next level now?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2011)

First Kalgor, then Anaerion and Ravenath retire to their tents, leaving Iosef alone with the watch. The black of the overcast night does nothing to impair his outsider's vision but the wind cutting through the trees sings a mournful tune, and the young Paladin finds the hairs on the back of  his neck standing up. Some slight rustle of paws on the ground - or perhaps it's just a warrior's instinct - draws his eyes to the south and he sees a lean wolf slinking its way up on him through the trees. The wolf pauses beside one of the tents, drawing Iosef's attention just long enough for the other two to approach him undetected. Luckily, both of them miss their attacks.

Ravenath, Anaerion and Kalgor are awakened by the sound of the now fiercely growling wolves.

        *GM:*  Ravenath & Anaerion are up!     

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Stealth (1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=7) vs Iosef's Perception (1d20+5=14)
Perception (Others)  (1d20=11, 1d20+2=8, 1d20+1=15) vs. +10 DC
Wolf 01 Attack (1d20+2=14)
Wolf 02 Attack (1d20+2=13)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      FF
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      FF
Wolf 01            14/12/12    00      None
Wolf 02            14/12/12    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      FF
Wolf 03            14/12/12    00      FF
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      FF

(Not in Combat)
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 2, 2011)

"Up! Up! We're attacked!" the paladin shouts.









*OOC:*


My sheet is updated, btw


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Saw it and I've already reviewed and made requests for fixes. But I've got enough to run with for now. Combat Status Block lists characters in initiative order (I use the tactical console in HeroLab to track this).


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anaerion wakes up, and scrambles to get his crossbow.  However, not knowing where the wolves are now, takes a careful step outside of his tent.  When he sees the wolves are right in front of him, his form shimmers, and he appears 5' away from the wolves.  Taking aim with his crossbow, Anaerion aims and fires!

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Grab Crossbow
Free: 5'step to G9
Swift: Teleport to H10
Standard: Crossbow aim and FIRE!
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath listen the screams of the paladin, gets his rapier and step out the tent. He saws a wolf just in a side of his tent. He grabs with his left hand a dagger of his right shoulder and throws it to the animal.

-*Come on! We are under attack!*









*OOC:*


Actions:
-Step 5' out of the tent
-throw dagger to  the wolf 03


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2011)

The wolves working on Iosef fall into their instinctive hunting tactics, splitting up to divide the Paladin's attentions. They nip at his heels and try to take his hamstrings but their efforts are once more in vain.

[sblock=Anaerion]These wolves are lean, starving creatures.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Iosef's turn . . .     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Wolf 01            14/12/12    00      None
Wolf 02            14/12/12    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
Wolf 03            14/12/12    04      FF
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      FF

(Not in Combat)
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 3, 2011)

Turning towards the northern wolf, Iosef swings his long sword at the beast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2011)

Iosef's sword bites deep into the wolf's flank, and it yelps in pain. The wolf coming in from the south bites futilely at Ravenath's dagger - protruding from a shoulder - before closing with the fighter. It's gleaming teeth snap audibly as it misses its try for an ankle.

        *GM:*  Kalgor's turn. (Wolf 03 now at I5)     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Wolf 01            14/12/12    04      None
Wolf 02            14/12/12    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
Wolf 03            14/12/12    04      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None

(Not in Combat)
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 3, 2011)

Realizing something important, Anaerion yells out "It looks like they havent been fed in a while!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 3, 2011)

Kalgor grabs his greatsword with his left hand, gets up and out of the tent.  With a twist of his wrist, he produces a dagger and throws it at the beast between the paladin and the mage.  The throw misses wildly.

[sblock=actions]move to stand and exit tent to L9, immediate to draw spring loaded dagger, std to throw[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2011)

*GM:*  Ravenath and Anaerion are up. No appreciable change in the map; I'll update it when I post for the wolves next.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 4, 2011)

Reloading his crossbow, Anaerion once again takes careful aim and fires!


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 5, 2011)

Ravenath said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> I go to germany from thursday to monday 7 Feb. Please, do as you please with my character in that range of dates.




Mowgli ought to make his move for him, or else we'll waste the whole weekend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

rb780nm said:


> Mowgli ought to make his move for him, or else we'll waste the whole weekend.




OOC: I'll get a move posted for him tomorrow AM - crazy day at work and this evening; I've had enough time to check in here and there but never enough at a stretch to do a full on post of a round. Stupid Real Life - always interfering with my gaming!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

Lightening fast, Ravenath whips his rapier from its scabbard and extends into a perfect lunge; the slender blade easily pierces fur and flesh and punctures the heart of the wolf attacking him. The fighter pulls his blade free as the wolf slumps to the ground.

Anaerion, concerned for the possibility of hitting his comrade, just misses his crossbow shot.

One wolf misses his try for Iosef's leg, but the other takes advantage of the distraction caused by the first. Wickedly sharp teeth rip into the Paladin's thigh, tearing a ragged wound as the beast tries in vain to bring him to the ground!

        *GM:*  Iosef, Kalgor, Ravenath, Anaerion are up. I'll try to check in through the day and post up for Ravenath.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Wolf 01            14/12/12    04      None
Wolf 02            14/12/12    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    07      None
[s]Wolf 03            14/12/12    14      Dead[/s]
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None

(Not in Combat)
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 5, 2011)

Iosef ignores the wound and attacks the same wolf again. His sword stabs deep into the wolf's front, opening up a broad wound.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

*GM:*  Wolf 01 is dead.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 5, 2011)

Kalgor moves forward and swings at the remaining wolf.  But, still groggy, he misses this wolf as well.
[sblock=actions]move to I7, swings greatsword[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2011)

Ravenath moves delicately around the corpse of his latest foe; seeking to turn the wolves' own tactics against them, the fighter moves in behind Iosef's foe and again his fencer's blade flicks out to prick the wolf's flank.

[sblock=Actions]Ravenath moves to H5 (via a roundabout route) and attacks from flanking position.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anaerion realises that at this point, shooting into combat would more likley hurt his allies than the wolf.  Reloading the crossbow, Anaerion takes careful aim, hoping to get the wolf by itself.

[sblock=Actions]

Move: Reload
Standard: Readied attack that if the wolf is not adjacent to any aly, shoot it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2011)

The last remaining wolf snarls viciously at the pain inflicted by Ravenath's blade. The creature whirls and attacks the fighter viciously, throwing him to the ground!

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    06      Prone
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
[s]Wolf 01            14/12/12    04      Dead[/s]
Wolf 02            14/12/12    05      None
Iosef              18/10/18    07      None
[s]Wolf 03            14/12/12    14      Dead[/s]
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      None

(Not in Combat)
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 6, 2011)

Spinning around, Iosef attacks the remaining wolf. His sword opens up a wound on the beast's flank.









*OOC:*


+2 for flanking, right?


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 6, 2011)

And Kalgor swings again trying to finish off the last wolf.  This time he strikes, and the wolf crumples to the ground.  
"Looks like you will get a chance to use that healing stuff tonight after all."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Correct, +2 for Flanking.


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 8, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath gets up from the ground and sees his own blood.

-*I agree with you. Someone want to make some healing around here?*









*OOC:*


I'm back!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies, all! Through some strange twist of fate, SKs last post and mine went up at the exact same time, and I completely missed his - I've been waiting for the next post.

Last wolf is dead - I'll leave it to you to RP a little clean up and healing, sleeping, etc. It's very early in the night yet, so whatever spells you cast now will still be recovered by your nights rest and you'll get natural healing for the night as well.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> It's very early in the night yet, so whatever spells you cast now will still be recovered by your nights rest and you'll get natural healing for the night as well.




OCC: really?  oh well.

Anaerion is thankful that the group was able to clear up the rest of the wolves with no problem.  With a small yawn of sleepiness, he looks at the rest of the group.  "Everyone alright here? "


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 8, 2011)

"I'm fine.  Wake me at midnight." as Kalgor goes back to his tent and goes back to sleep.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 8, 2011)

"Come Ravenath, let the healing power of my Lord mend your injuries." Iosef uses his healing touch to patch up his wounded ally, before using what remains of his power to tend his own wounds.

OOC: Full healing for both of us! If you have streamlined on, I rolled 4,5,2,6 (I didn't realize streamlined view doesn't show all the dice, I will roll them seperately next time so that its easier)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

The rest of the night passes uneventfully, and everyone wakes healed and refreshed. If the map and your reading of it are both correct, today should see you to the Crypt itself.

You rise and break your fast quickly, eager to make it to your destination and begin your quest in earnest.

OOC: Same marching order, preparations and precautions as yesterday?


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 9, 2011)

In the morning, Kalgor sharpens his blades, and then calls out in a deep voice "Here Kitty Kitty Kitty... Here Kitty Kitty Kitty..." and a claw seems to rip through reality.  Gragnor has returned.  Being well practiced, Kalgor packs up his bedroll and tent, shares his rations with Gragnor, and is ready for the new day.

[sblock=SOP actions]Fine by me.  Gragnor was designed to walk point.  His perception is +12 anytime the GM wants to roll it in the background.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anaerion gets up early enough to study over his spell book.  As he reads them over, he wonders which to prepare today...

[sblock=New Spell List]
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Spalsh
Level 1: Magic Missile, Grease, Protection from Evil
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/SK]







Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=SOP actions]His perception is +12 anytime the GM wants to roll it in the background.[/sblock]




Thanks for that - background perception is typically my preference [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

You continue your journey through the woods, Gragnor taking point and doing his occasional switch ups to try and catch any would be ambushers unawares.

About mid-morning the trees begin to thin, revealing a field of short, green grass that leads to the shores of a wide, calm lake reflecting the overcast sky above. A dense fog hangs over the center of the lake, obscuring the far side. Near the shore of the lake, a dark form lies next to the water. It's about 100 yards away from you at this point.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 10, 2011)

Gragnor pauses in his tracks, and telepathically warns Kalgor that there is one unknown dark form ahead lying on the beach.  Then he stealths up, slightly circling the stranger, but not getting outside of his summoner's boundary.  
Kalgor relays in a whisper "One unknown dark form ahead lying on the beach.  Ready your crossbow." while slipping off his backpack.  Then he gets out his sling and loads it.

[sblock=actions](IF not in initiative, 5 rounds of sneaking forward stealthily, else 1 round 40 double move and 15 single move stealthily forward) The grass doesn't give any cover, but they can at least attempt to approach quietly.  Gragnor approaches, slightly left to a distance of 120' with a stealth of +3.  Kalgor loads his sling and approaches slightly right, trying to stealth with a -2 to a distance of 200'.  Both pause to take a better look at the stranger, trying to determine if it would be hostile. Kalgor's perception=+1[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

As you approach it becomes clear that the figure is sitting slumped against a rock. It is humanoid, and does not move as you approach. Continued approach in your stealthy fashion eventually reveals the creature to be a human, very likely dead if the condition of his clothes is any indication.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anaerion asks "Whats going on?", but has already drawn the crossbow.  He crouches low and waits to be told what to do.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 10, 2011)

Kalgor relays back in a whisper, "Looks like he is dead." and cautiously approaches.  When nearing the body, he puts the sling back in his pouch and draws his greatsword.  "Stand back and be ready, let him confirm it's dead." nodding towards Gragnor, and he waits for the others to gather around the body in a circle within striking distance from it.

[sblock=actions]Kalgor and Gragnor will close to flanked melee range when the rest of the party are set.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2011)

The body proves to be just that - truly dead. It is covered with huge bite marks, puncture wounds as though from the largest snake any of you could dream of. Most of his clothing has rotted away, and the condition of the body and clothes indicates he's been dead a month or more.


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*What could have done this? *-Ravenath draw his rapier with the right hand and gets one of his dagger with the other.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 11, 2011)

"Who did you worship, brother?" Iosef asks the corpse. "I hope I can ease your rest," he whispers before performing his faith's last rites over the corpse.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 11, 2011)

Kalgor and Gragnor go back up into the grassland a bit and start digging a grave for the poor soul with dagger and claws.  "Search the body for any identifiable trinkets that we can take back to the town and his family."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2011)

Moving and searching the body reveals a finely crafted shortsword (Masterwork) and a rotting pouch containing 87 gold pieces. His clothes - what's left of them - don't look like they were purchased out here on the frontier; likely the fellow came from a larger town or city. The gold pieces were minted in one of the Baronies farther south and east of here.


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 12, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*So, what do you think? Can an illusion make this?*

Perception check:


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2011)

It all looks real to Ravenath


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 12, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

*-Good, we have now his belongings. When Iosef had talked with the gods, we should keep moving. The thing that made this could be a threat for the towns people.*


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 12, 2011)

After burying the body, if the lake water is clear and clean, refill our waterskins.  Then continue on the mapped trail with Gragnor taking point.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 12, 2011)

OCC: local checks I assume to know more about the coins?

Anaerion takes a quick look at the body, making sure that it was not another illusion.  His eyes glow blue with magic, and he starts looking around for any signs of magic on the body (Before it was burried)

OCC2: Detect Magic on the body, making sure its not another fake.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2011)

The body is indeed real, and quite mundane, as is everything else about the scene. There are no signs of whatever it was that killed the man. The coins are minted in the _Ducado de Atiradore_, a smallish duchy somewhat farther into the Landadel Baronies.

You get the body buried and resume your trek to the Crypt; while the time spent with the burial put you somewhat behind schedule you still have hopes of making it to your destination by nightfall.

This part of the Spoekjebosk is particularly dense, making it a thorn-covered maze of bushes, treacherous roots, and uneven rocks. The trail leads ever deeper into the wood, through a twisting maze of trees and confusing ravines. As it tops a small rise, a broad valley spreads out before it, the opposite side of which looks like a writhing serpent. The map that you were given leads to this valley, Serpent Gorge, marking the crypt at its bottom. Yet between you and the marked entrance lies a steep hill sloping down into the valley. Just as you arrive at the top of the ravine a hard rain starts to fall, making the ground slick and treacherous.

[sblock=OOC]Navigating to the bottom of the ravine will be a difficult task. Please let me know how you'll prepare for and approach the descent, and I'll need three Acrobatics checks from each of you.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]How far down is it?  We have 50' of rope, and Gragnor has a 100' range.  Not knowing the distance makes choosing a tactic hard.  Is there an edge to fall off of, or is it just a matter of sliding down on our butts? [/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 14, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

*-Anybody knows how could we get down there?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]It's just a skill challenge. Using rope will help, as will 'moving slowly.' [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 14, 2011)

Iosef looks over the edge and then down at his cumbersome scale armor. "I suspect that it might be easier if..."

The paladin removes his armor and stows it in a pack. His shield is slung over his backpack. 









*OOC:*


How much rope do we have? We can either tie ourselves together or tie off at the top...


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2011)

"It looks like the rope will reach for most of the distance.  I'll stay here and hold this end while you guys go first."

[sblock=actions]Only 50' of rope.  Going with the "Move Slow" and "Hold Rope" both for everyone then. Kalgor braces and holds the rope while the other three go down, STR=17.  Then Gragnor will brace and hold the rope in his teeth for Kalgor going down, STR=10.  Kalgor keeps his armor on, expecting trouble at the bottom.  Move slow and holding rope.  The Gragnor will dance gracefully down the hill.  Their dice rolls as they are last two going down...[/sblock]

As Kalgor is going down, he slips and falls a couple of times, but Gragnor was fully braced with the rope, truly expecting this outcome.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 14, 2011)

Iosef helps Kalgore tie off the rope and then grabs hold and shimmies down.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2011)

OOC: Just need jackslate's rolls and we can move.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anaerion will also start climbing down.  Carefully, and slowly


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2011)

Ravenath makes his way carefully to the bottom of the ravine, starting out before the others even take the rope out of the pack. It takes him about an hour to get to the bottom, making his way carefully from tree to rock in order to brace himself. Iosef and Anaerion successfully utilize the rope as well as the trees and make their way safely down as well. Gragnor hangs onto the rope for his friend . . .

        *GM:*  Need a reflex save for Kalgor, please.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 15, 2011)

Kalgor's reflex save...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2011)

Gragnor hangs onto the rope for his friend . . . who ends up sliding and bouncing most of the way down the hill. The up side is that he beats everyone else to the bottom. The down side is that he ends his slide by fetching up against a very solid rock and bruising his ribs.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 15, 2011)

"Ouch!"  Looks around for any strangers.  "Maybe I should have taken my armor off after all."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2011)

Kalgor sees no one around the bottom of the ravine except for himself and Gragnor, who comes almost floating down from rock to rock. The rest make it to the bottom in short order and once you get yourselves sorted out you finish the short walk across the bottom of the ravine to an archway of stone set into the side of a small hill. Moss has overgrown many of the details, but one is still quite clear. The keystone of the arch is carved with a flame symbol with a stylized rune in the middle. Beyond the archway is a darkened tunnel that leads to a pair of massive wooden doors, one of which is slightly ajar.

A pair of horses and a trio of ponies lie slaughtered next to the archway, each corpse still tied to a post set into the ground nearby. A swarm of flies hangs lazily in the air above them.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 15, 2011)

"Iosef, I took a little damage during my tumble.  Can you help me out?  I could try toughing it out, but if I fall, Gragnor checks out immediately too."  After a bit of healing, check out the horses to see if it was claws or weapons that killed them.  Unfortunately I have no clue.

Then prep for the same marching order as on the trail.  The front three don't need light.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 15, 2011)

Strapping back on his armor, Iosef turns to Kalgor. "Certainly, I will be with you in just a moment."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2011)

Kalgor's inspection of the horse carcasses reveals little to him about the exact cause of their death - that they were attacked is obvious, by what is not. However, he does spot a skeletal arm sticking out from under one of the horses, and notices that one of the saddlebags still has something in it. It will require some effort to move the horse off of the skeleton; the saddlebag contains two days worth of rations, a pair of large comfortable pillows, 10 blunt arrows and 2 pints of lantern oil.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2011)

"There might be some identifying markings on the body.  We should move the horse if possible." Anaerion says.  He will try to assist anyone who moves the horse.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2011)

OOC: STR Check DC 15 to move the horse off of the skeleton.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 16, 2011)

Iosef tries to shift the horse. As he strains, the corpse shifts and the others are able to slide the body out from under the horse.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2011)

Unlike the corpses of the horses, this collection of bones is easily identified as having met its end years (and years) ago. The skeleton is quite old.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 16, 2011)

"Looks like he belongs inside the crypt.  We'll have to bag him up and carry him back in.  Don't want to upset that curse now."

[sblock=actions]Use the saddlebag to collect up the bones.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 16, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

*-I don't feel too good carrying a corpse like that. But... if you say that this corpse could belongs to the crypt... it seems that we are dealing with some kind of tomb profaner, don't you agree?*
Ravenath stares at the entrance of the cave. A flash of impatience could be seen in his eyes.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 16, 2011)

"Well, I don't want to provoke the curse, so I will follow what I was told by Jocyn."  Kalgor collects the two pints of oil and the rations as well, stowing them in his own backpack.  He then motions to Gragnor to lead the way.

Gragnor enters the crypt, followed behind at 15' by Kalgor.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2011)

"I agree.  Curses can be quite nasty..." Anaerion says this more to himself than anyone.  He gets his stuff ready and follows in the usual marching position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

Two of you push open the heavy doors, Gragnor waiting to head inside first and do his scouting. However, as the doors are pushed apart the keen eyes of the Aasimar and the Eidolon easily pierce the darkness and see that the entry hall of the crypt is not empty . . . five corpses stir themselves from their static positions and turn to face the dim light pouring in from the outdoor evening.

[sblock=OOC]For expediency's sake we'll say that the first three party members in the marching order are in the two squares just outside the door, the other two just North of them. Combat Block below is listed in initiative order.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  [MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION] is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      FF
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      FF
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      FF
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      FF
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      FF
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      FF
Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      FF
Iosef              18/10/18    00      FF
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 17, 2011)

"Well, therre are moving skeletons in herre!"

[sblock=free action]Gragnor's free action to talk out of turn, waiting on Ravenath[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anaerion can barely seen them in the dusk, but starts thinking hard on what these creatures are.

"I think I know what these things are! RelgionPlaceholder"

EDIT: I think Know roles are free actions? otherwise move action on my turn


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 18, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*RegionPlaceWhat?! *-says Ravenath while charge agains one of the skeletons with his rapier.









*OOC:*



Charge against skeleton in b6. I'll stop in c7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2011)

Ravenath hears Gragnor's call and slips deftly between those with their hands full of door. He rushes into the dimly lit room, quickly taking stock and bearing down on the nearest skeleton. He ends his charge in a perfect lunge, rapier extending and piercing the skeleton's chest - but it slips through the gap between two ribs and his opponent is unharmed. The skeleton is slow on the uptake, and its return strike clangs harmlessly against the column around which the two are fighting.

Two of the skeleton's move more quickly than the others - the clattering of bones in the crypt is unnerving as they close on the fighter and attack. One runs along the low ledge extending up the side of the room and launches a furious strike at Ravenath. The blow is weak, but does leave a ragged wound in Ravenath's shoulder. The third skeleton into the fray has trouble finding its mark.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge Checks require no action (typically), so you've got a full complement of actions, jackslate.

Lighting is dim in this room (provided only by the outside light coming through the doors). Everyone without darkvision has a 20% miss chance due to concealment.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Kalgor and Anaerion are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      FF
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      FF
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      FF
Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      FF
Iosef              18/10/18    00      FF
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 18, 2011)

Caught without a weapon in hand, Kalgor moves to to D7 (provoking an AoO) and punches the skeleton at C7.  Trying to overpower the punch, Kalgor misses wildly.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anaerion realizes that, unless he can aim his crossbow well, he might not be able to help much.  

However, he does a trick up his sleave.  He waves his hands again, and the same grease spell appears under 2 of the undead, trying to make them fall where they stand.

He still grabs hold of his crossbow, just in case he could use it

[sblock=Actions]
Standard Actions: Grease covering area A5, A6, B5, B6.  Reflex Save of 16.  Effects 2 skeletons
(forgot Spell focus Conjuration last time)
Move: Draw Crossbow
[/sblock]

EDIT: Know Religion Roll answer?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2011)

As Kalgor springs into action, a corner of his mind registers that there are six skeletons rather than just five; one is in a corner of the room that Ravenath's human eyes were unable to see into due to the shadows. While he's thinking about this fact and trying to adjust his combat plan, the skeleton he's approaching whips his scimitar around in a vicious attack! Anaerion's spell is effective! One of the skeletons clatters noisily to the ground, the other slips somewhat but is able to keep to its feet.

Two of the remaining three skeletons clatter into action, moving to attack Kalgor. The first to arrive fumbles its attempt to strike; the second is almost as clumsy.

[sblock=jackslate]These are _long_ dead corpses animated through foul magics. They are immune to cold, as well as mind-affecting magics or effects. They are highly resistant to any form of physical attack other than bludgeoning, and cannot be knocked out, intimidated, scared, etc.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Iosef & Gragnor are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      Prone
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      FF
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      FF
Skeleton 06        16/12/14    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 20, 2011)

Anaerion has a flash of insight, and shouts "Swords and crossbow bolts are going to be useless against these things.  They are highly resistant to them.  Anyone have a mornigstar or something similar?"


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 20, 2011)

"Damn skeletons!" Iosef curses. Drawing his sword, he moves to attack the skeleton in the corner. 









*OOC:*


Move to e8, drawing sword and attack


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2011)

Gragnor moves to D5 acrobatically, and bites at the skeleton in D6.  But, the moving pile of bones is too agile, and he misses.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2011)

"Grab the hanbo club strapped to my backpack ... if you want.  My sword is heavy enough ... to destroy these things."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2011)

Iosef's mighty swing takes the legs right out from under his foe . . . the skeleton collapses to the ledge in a heap. It's still wriggling feeble, but is plainly out of the fight.

Gragnor slinks through the line of enemies to an advantageous position but is unable to take advantage, and his teeth click on empty air.

        *GM:*  Ravenath is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      Prone
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      None
[s]Skeleton 06        16/12/14    04      Disabled[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath makes a flinch.
*-You will regret this for sure.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2011)

A heavily notched scimitar whistles through the air just short of Ravenath's shoulder. The skeletons caught in Anaerion's _Grease_ spell slip and slide as they struggle to reposition themselves. The one already on the ground falls back prone as its legs slip again in the grease, but the one on the ledge manages to stay on its feet.

[sblock=Ravenath][MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION] Both of the skeletons caught in the grease failed their Acrobatics checks to allow them to move, the prone one (not that it would have mattered) failed its Reflex save to avoid falling. Regardless, both provoke Attacks of Opportunity for attempting to stand in or move from a threatened square. You may make an attack against one of them.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      Prone
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      None
[s]Skeleton 06        16/12/14    04      Disabled[/s]
```
[/sblock]

OOC: No change to the map.


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 22, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath takes advantage of the grease effect in the skeletons and draws his sword against the one in his right.









*OOC:*



Attack of opportunity to the skeleton 03.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2011)

Whether through its own devices or because of its flailings in the grease, the skeleton avoids the impact of Ravenath's blade. It's return blow is clumsy, and passes harmlessly over the fighter's head. The prone skeleton tries again to climb to its feet, but once again falls to the floor.

        *GM:*  Kalgor & Anaerion are up. Still no changes to the map.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      Prone
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      None
[s]Skeleton 06        16/12/14    04      Disabled[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 22, 2011)

"Kalgor, get out of the area!  I am going to throw the same spell under these guys!"

Hoping Kalgor retreats, Anaerion's plan is to Grease [c6,c7, d6, d7], hoping that they wont swarm them.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 22, 2011)

Kalgor draws his mighty blade (move equiv action) and chops at the skeleton between him and Ravenath.  The skeleton shatters.  Then he steps out of the way (5 ft step to E6) to let the wizard do his work.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just as promised, as Kalgor's foot leaves the area,the spell creates a thick coat of grease in that area.

[sblock=Actions]
If it wasn't obvious, 
Standard: Cast Grease to have more skeletons stop moving around.  Using the Bonded Item to cast it.  DC 16
Move: Check to make sure crossbow is reloaded

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2011)

Anaerion shouts out, "Kalgor, get out of the area!  I am going to throw the same spell under these guys!"[/COLOR]

Kalgor draws his mighty blade and chops at the skeleton between him and Ravenath.  The skeleton shatters.  Then he steps out of the way to let the wizard do his work.

Just as promised, as Kalgor's foot leaves the area the spell creates a thick coat of grease under the skeletons, sending one of them crashing to the floor. The other manages to stay on its feet, and takes a swing at Ravenath . . . the blow passes harmlessly in front of the fighter. The skeleton on the floor tries to stand, falls, and then struggles to its feet . . .

        *GM:*  Kalgor & Gragnor get an AoO vs. Skeleton 05, then Iosef and Gragnor are up!     

[sblock=Satin Knights]Skeleton 05 is prone vs. the Attacks of Opportunity; if it's not killed it successfully stands so it's condition is 'None' in the Combat Status.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      Prone
[s]Skeleton 02        16/12/14    10      Dead[/s]
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      None
Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      None
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      None
[s]Skeleton 06        16/12/14    04      Disabled[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 23, 2011)

Iosef moves to the other side of the room to support Ravenath. Swinging his sword at the Skeleton there, he just misses.

--









*OOC:*


Move A7
Attack A6


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 23, 2011)

Kalgor swings at the shaky bones and shatters this skeleton as well.  Gragnor goes all out on the one between him and Ravenath.  The bite misses, but both paws bat the pile of bones around until they fall apart as well.  Then Gragnor moves to provide flank for Iosef. (5' step to C5)

[sblock=dice]That totals out to 1+3+2 of bludgeoning damage which is enough to take down a skeleton I believe.  Sorry for the funky way I have to do d3 die rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

Iosef moves to the other side of the room to support Ravenath. Swinging his sword at the Skeleton there, he just misses.

Kalgor swings at the shaky bones and shatters this skeleton as well. Gragnor goes all out on the one between him and Ravenath. The bite misses, but both paws bat the pile of bones around until they fall apart as well. Then Gragnor moves to provide flank for Iosef.

        *GM:*  Ravenath is up!     

[sblock=Dice]NP on the d3 rolls - my sole frustration with the ENWorld roller, and I've asked for the addition but so far no luck. Just keep reminding me that those d6's are d3's, please. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      Prone
[s]Skeleton 02        16/12/14    10      Dead[/s]
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
[s]Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      None[/s]
[s]Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      None[/s]
Iosef              18/10/18    00      None
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      None
[s]Skeleton 06        16/12/14    04      Disabled[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

The prone skeleton isn't a big threat, so Ravenath keeps concentrating his attention in the skeleton in front of Iosef.

-*You will fall too. Be sure of that.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2011)

OOC: Apologies to all - my computer's got a bug. I can fix it, but it'll take most of my AM posting time. I'll update as soon as I can. Also, the in-laws are coming this weekend. This is actually a good thing, but it means I'll have limited posting time. Still, I'll do what I can to keep things moving!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2011)

The prone skeleton tries and tries again to get to its feet, but still can't make it up. The skeleton on the ledge with Iosef swings quickly at the Paladin, cutting deep into his side just below the ribs.

        *GM:*  Party is up! (No changes to the map).     

[sblock=OOC]The skeleton's crit confirm roll was a 5.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    03      None
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      Prone
[s]Skeleton 02        16/12/14    10      Dead[/s]
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      None
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      None
[s]Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      None[/s]
[s]Skeleton 05        16/12/14    00      None[/s]
Iosef              18/10/18    05      None
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      None
[s]Skeleton 06        16/12/14    04      Disabled[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 26, 2011)

Kalgor knows he is too clumsy to walk through the grease, so he drops his blade and (move action) pulls out his sling, and (another move action) loads it.


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 26, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

*-Iosef!*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

*GM:*  Still waiting for Anaerion, Iosef, Gragnor, and Ravenath.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 28, 2011)

Iosef swings again, striking the skeleton with a mighty crash. 









*OOC:*


sorry. Phone screen wasn't big enough to see that typo. My roll was 15+4=19


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 28, 2011)

Gragnor thrashes the prone one between him and Iosef.  With all three attacks hitting, he tears the skeleton to pieces.  Satisfied with himself, he whispers "Rraaah"  ...  "Crrunchy bastarrds."


----------



## Ravenath (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*Iosef!*
Ravenath swings his rapier against the skeleton fighting with the paladin.









*OOC:*


So, when you say "party is up" you mean "all the party"  Noted that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

The crunch of Gragnor's teeth marks the end of the final skeleton, and the clatter of bones finally stills, leaving no sound in the room but that of your heavy breathing as you recover.

Now that you've got a moment to look around, it is plain that this room was the site of a gruesome battle. There are two bodies in the center of the room, both plainly dead of the gruesome wounds inflicted by the skeletons scimitars. On the back wall hangs a faded painting of Ekat Haatse, now spattered with blood. There are two backpacks in the room as well, one containing a large pillow and 20 blunted arrows and the other holding two days worth of rations, two smokesticks and a full waterskin.

As your breathing quiets, you hear a keening wail from somewhere further into the Crypt.

[sblock=OOC]There's a lot of insignificant stuff laying around throughout this adventure. Much of it may or may not be useful , but it could prove to be a bookkeeping nightmare with the way we keep up with character wealth in LPF.

I think the easiest thing to do will be for you to keep a record of what you pick up in the way of 'minor stuff', and give me an account at the end of what you plan to hang on to. I'll take the value of anything you end up with from the final treasure total.

There are two exits from the room, closed doors in the NW and SE corners.

I'm keeping a running list of the things I count as treasure in the first post.



			
				Ravenath said:
			
		

> OOC: So, when you say "party is up" you mean "all the party."  Noted that.



Yeah, I should have made that more clear - sorry. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 28, 2011)

"Iosef, it looks like a few of us could use a bit of that new healing."  He sorts through, "that belongs, this doesn't" as he stacks the dead adventures near the door for retrieval at the end.  And he puts the backpack of bones back with the other bones, as they belong on the inside.

"Grrab the pillow.  I like soft things."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 28, 2011)

"Do you guys here that as well?"

Anaerion will go to each door in turn, and listen to see if the wailing sounds closer on one side or the other. Trying to find if the closest distance is between one door or the other.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

The wailing is definitely louder through the SE door.


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*I can ear it too, Anaerion.* -Ravenath gets closer to the SE door- *Should be go this way?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not 100% sure but my guess is we're waiting for Iosef's response to the request for healing [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 2, 2011)

Kalgor gathers up the rations, smokesticks and waterskin.  No one seems to need the arrows so they are left behind.  It takes work, but he also straps the pillow to his backpack.
[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I wasn't going to kick in the next door while half the party is injured.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, almost forgot ...  
I have two healings left for the day - 1 for Kal, 1 for Rav (and none for myself, but that's the paladin way


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 2, 2011)

"Thanks for the healing.  Just a minute..." and he pulls out the his tent and winter blanket.  "I'm leaving them behind here at the entrance so they don't slow me down."  Then he and Gragnor go to the doorway to the southeast.  Pausing to let others adjust their packs as well, then line up.  When all are ready, 
Kalgor waves his fingers 3... 2... 1... 
and opens the door for Gragnor to see and probably charge in first...

[sblock=ooc]Drop down to 81 pounds so I can move 30'.[/sblock]
Edit: Sword in hand


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*Thanks, Iosef. *
Then, Ravenath prepares his rapier in his right hand and prepares for the next room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'll give the other two a chance to lighten their loads and give preparations, then move forward.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 2, 2011)

Iosef looks at his pack, and then at his heavy scale mail and shrugs. He redraws his sword and takes a position beside the door.









*OOC:*


Pretty sure my armor dominates my movement limitation. And last time I had a character take off his armor (to improve an endurance save) we were immediately attacked and he got (briefly) knocked out. Never taking off armor if I can avoid it again.


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*Well, I suppose we should return to the town sooner or later... and pass through here.*

Ravenath leaves his bagpack in the place.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anaerion watches with anxiety as the party opens the door and steps though it...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2011)

. . . to find a short hallway, 5' wide and ending in a 'T'.

[sblock=OOC]This next part has the potential to be a bit tedious in PbP - I've got an idea in mind to move things along, but I need to think it through before I implement it and I'm a little rushed right now. Hopefully I'll be good to go this afternoon, and a short delay right now could potentially save us days of tedious posting.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]OK, I've made some assumptions regarding party actions for the next section. I've assumed that the marching order remains the same, and that you're making your way through the area cautiously. I've further assumed that once you discover the second trap (you'll see from the IC portion of the post what I mean) that you'd use even more caution, probing ahead, etc. (It seemed logical to me that one trap could be just that, but the presence of a second in the same area would lead one to conclude that there are likely more as well). Not that this actually matters, as the second was the only trap Gragnor missed.[/sblock]

You move through the door, advancing cautiously into what could either be a large room with numerous floor to ceiling pillars or a series of short connected hallways. As Gragnor scouts a bit ahead, he notices an incongruity in the floor - a slight 10'x10' depression. He gives warning to the rest of you, moving quickly to find a way around the trap. He's not so observant the next time, and gives a short catlike scream of surprise as he plummets ten feet to the bottom of the pit. His exclamation (*"What the . . .?"*) comes clearly to your ears as you rush forward, only to find a slightly shaken Gragnor stalking about in embarrassment on a pile of fluffy pillows at the bottom of the pit! Further exploration reveals seven more of the less than deadly pit traps in the area, along with three small switches set into the wall in various places. The only pit that has been opened is the one into which the Eidolon fell (marked with an X on the map).

The door exiting the area to the south is firmly locked; you can still hear the wailing, clearly coming from somewhere on the other side.

[sblock]I know it takes away from some of the suspense, but I could easily picture the days (weeks?) long series of "We move ahead cautiously, probing for traps," followed by a roll, rinse, repeat quickly becoming tedious rather than suspenseful.

Gragnor takes two points of non-lethal damage from his fall.

The pits are DC 20 to Disable; if you choose to trip them instead (takes enough pressure that you'd have to deliberately step on them to do so) it's a DC 20 Reflex save to avoid falling in. You can also choose to just go around them, of course.

I think that covers everything.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 4, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Definitely prefer the fast track through rooms like that. [/sblock]"Can anyone pick locks?"
"My claws are too big to fit in therre."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anaerion takes a look at the pit with the pillows and wonders to himself _What is going on here?! Traps with pillows?  Some crazy guys idea of a joke...

_Upon hearing the request for an actual lock picker however, Anaerion shrugs his shoulders with sadness in his eyes. "I do not have the skill to do such a task."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 5, 2011)

"I'll give it a trry beforre you kick it in..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

Gragnor is unable to pick the lock.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 5, 2011)

"Ok Iosef, let's kick it in."[sblock=actions]Waits for Iosef and then kick together.  My strength check will be...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

The lock is DC 30 to pick, and the door is a strong one, bound with iron (DC 25 Break).


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 6, 2011)

Iosef kicks against the door, but he isn't strong enough to shift it.









*OOC:*


Strength check: 1d20+2

rolled before I read the DC value. *sheepish*


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 6, 2011)

"Anybody have a crowbar?  I think with a little more force, Kalgor could break it"  Anaerion suggest, seeing the door move just a little bit.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

"Nope.  The grappling hook is the closest we got, and it would be a long shot.  I guess we are going to have to find another way around.  This place was setup to test kids, so there has to be a second way in."   Kalgor starts backtracking to the main entrance hall.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 6, 2011)

"Thats true...wait a second."

Anaerion's mind starts racing.  This IS supposed to be a test for kids.  _Maybe we were not thinking like them!_

"What if were missing something obvious.  This was a test.  They would not have set this door here without a way to open it!  Most people do not know how to pick a lock.  Therefore, there has to be a clue to figure out how to open it.  Maybe those levers?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

"Oh, that might be.  I'm sure the first test would have been a cooperation test, so spread out and each take a switch, leaving one to push on the door."  

"Ready... Three... Two... One... Flip!"


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath press his lever and wait for something to happen. Maybe something wrong...


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 6, 2011)

Iosef waits for the signal and then heaves on the lever he found with all his might.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

Iosef, Ravenath and Anaerion (Making an assumption here to move things along) each move to one of the switches discovered earlier. On the signal, they flip their levers simultaneously and the door opens without any action from Kalgor. As the three of you are moving back toward the exit, however, Kalgor sees the door beginning to close again. Moving quickly, he puts out a hand and stops it.

The wailing grows in volume as the door opens, revealing a hallway going south 5' before splitting east and west.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

Holding the door open, we wait for everyone to reassemble at the door, then Gragnor goes in first.


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 7, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*Come on, everyone!* -Ravenath let some of his comrades pass the door and then pass himself.

Then, he sees the two ways to go: left and right.

-*Well,* -he stares at the spellcasters of the party- *If you don't have any "compass spell" then I should go right every time we have opportunity to do so. I think it's the best way to not to get lost in a laberint. Well... I'm not saying this to be a maze... but you never now, right? Unless you* -he stares again at the spellcasters- *have any "detect maze spell"* -and finishes with a smile- *Sorry, I'm really interested in magid.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

Gragnor senses nothing in the immediate vicinity, other than the wailing. Left or right, SK?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

"Left it is.  We have already been running the left-hand maze process, so it's not the time to switch to the right."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 7, 2011)

"I do have spells that can detect if magic is upon the walls, which will tell us quickly if we are to get lost."  Anerion says, and his eyes glow blue again, looking for any spell effects that are on the walls.

[sblock=Detecting Magic]
If there are any in the area, I can roll spell craft.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=jackslate]No magic on the walls (or anywhere else, for that matter . . .)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Gragnor goes first, with Kalgor following 15' behind him. 
(We need some spacing so Gragnor can jump back and we don't both fall into the pillow trap!)

Move up to the T, peek and look both ways, and if nothing interesting go left.
Repeat until we find something interesting. (both have darkvision)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

The mournful wailing grows louder with each step toward the door at the end of the musty hallway leading you south. There are a host of bones strewn on the floor here, many of which are cracked and broken.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Gragnor looks the door over for signs of a trap.  When none are found, Kalgor moves up, looks back to see that the rest of the party has caught up and are ready, and then tries to turn the nob and open the door.


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath draws his rapier and stares Gragnor.
-*I'm ready, comrade.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

Gragnor finds no traps on the door. The knob turns freely, but the door appears to be barricaded from the other side - there's a little play, but not even enough to clear a sliver of the frame. As soon as he pushes on the door, the wailing stops, then starts up again.

OOC: Just to make sure we're on the same page, we're talking about the door leading to the South.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: We went past the three switch door, south 10' went east 5', then south ??', and haven't seen a map to know more. We are somewhere on the east edge moving south when we found a door.  It is blockaded.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: Geez, I updated the map but I guess it didn't attach (or I forgot to attach it). Here you go!


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Kalgor shoves against the door, trying to force it open.  It didn't budge.  (far southeast door)


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 9, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*Let me try.*

Ravenath readjust his hat, sheathe his rapier and charge against the door.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 9, 2011)

"Friends, I think it might be a good idea to try another door. Perhaps the next corridor will get us around this blockade?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 9, 2011)

"Ok"  Back tracking 10' north and 15' west, Kalgor lets Gragnor inspect the new door first.  After not finding a trap, and everyone is lined up in place, Kalgor turns the nob an tried to open this door...


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 10, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

-*By the way... *-Ravenath seems to have been resisting the temptation to ask until now-* what did you do to learn magic?* -it seems a question targeting all the spellcasters in the group. He asks while follow Gragnor down the corridor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2011)

"Hey, boss, there's something moving in there . . ."

This knob turns easily, and Kalgor pushes the door open with little trouble. A part of his mind registers the size and general shape of the room even as his eyes take in the man-sized, brown and yellow beetle perched atop the corpse toward the other end of the room. The beetle squats protectively over its intended meal and emits an irritated hiss as it looks at Kalgor standing in the open door . . .

        *GM:*  No Surprise, Gragnor's up, Block is listed in Initiative Order.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      Flat-Footed
Ravenath           17/13/14    02      Flat-Footed
Iosef              18/10/18    05      Flat-Footed
Beetle             16/10/16    00      Flat-Footed
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      Flat-Footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 10, 2011)

"Lunch!" Gragnor circles around and bites at the beetle, missing.
[sblock=actions]Move E4,D4,D3,D2,C1,B1,A2 and std bite[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 11, 2011)

Moving forward to where Grangor once stood, Anaerion starts weiving a spell.  The magic forms into the index finger of his right hand, and he lines up a shot, as though preparing to shoot from a cross bow.  "Bang"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: F4
Standard: Magic Missle
[/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]
Crossbow: +3 1d8
Acid Splash: +3 1d3
F:+2 R: +3 W: +2 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash
Level 1: Magic Missile, Grease, Protection from Evil
Amulet: Used
[/sblock]

EDIT: Forgot the +1.  So its 4 total


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 11, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*

Ravenath listened the sounds of battle and the arcane words. He hurried to the place of the battle while drawing his rapier. Then he saw the huge beetle and attacked it.









*OOC:*



Move action + free action: moving to C4 while draw the rapier.
Standard action: attack the beetle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2011)

*GM:*  Iosef's up!


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 11, 2011)

*Ravenath, human warrior 1*









*OOC:*



what happened with Raventh's blow? I suppous it didn't hit.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gragnor should be in A2.  He has a 40' movement.  So, that would have given Ravenath flank.  That +2 for flanking turns his strike from a miss to a hit.  The AC to hit the beetle was listed in the combat status block as 16.  The beetle should have taken 11 hp in damage so far.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


SK is correct on both counts. Two hits so far, 11 pts damage.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 12, 2011)

Iosef dashes into the room and swings his longsword at the beetle.









*OOC:*


Move to c3


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2011)

And that'll do for the Hungry Beetle! The poor creature, simply trying to defend its larder, is slain before getting off an attack.

The only exits are the door you entered through and a stairwell leading to a lower level of the Crypt.

A quick look around the room reveals nothing of value to most of the group, but Kalgor's sharp eye spots the corner of a book binding poking out of the refuse making the beetle's nest. He moves quickly to retrieve it, and recognizes it as a mages spellbook. Leafing idly through the pages, he finds . . . 

        *GM:*  We'll now pause for a short 'leveling-up' intermission. First level characters are now at 1352 XP, and thus eligible for 2nd level. Spellbook is for Kalgor's intended level up, and not part of the adventure's treasure.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 12, 2011)

"Finally! One written in celestial!"  ... "So that is how that works."  ... "vessel for bonding" ... "complicated moves ... armor interferes" ... as he mumbles and ignores everything else around him.  Finally, "Hey guys, I need to take a bit of time to study this whole book.   Gragnor, I need to borrow your trinket for a couple months.  I can use it to enhance my power."  "But, but, but... oh all rright."

[sblock=memorizing spells]DC 20 to decipher cantrips, 21 for first level spells.  DC 15 to memorize cantrips, 16 for first level spells.  If I hadn't blown the Read Magic, the deciphers would have been automatic.  Successes:
Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights and Color Spray.  This book stuff is hard! (technically, it is a borrowed book until I copy the spells into it myself.  No ink in the dungeon.)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anaerion takes a quick look at the book as well, to see if there is anything to learn from it.  

[sblock=Added Spells]
Level 0: Light
Level 1: Enlarge Person[/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]
Crossbow: +4 1d8
Acid Splash: +4 1d3
F:+2 R: +3 W: +3 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Light
Level 1: Magic Missile, Grease, Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person
Amulet: Used
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 14, 2011)

Ravenath sees the magic book and can't resist to gets near and take a look. 

-*So, are you learning the spells? Or copying it?* -he take a closer look-* Interesting... Wait, do this spell really enlarge a person? How big? And... wait! With this spell you throw a ray of frost? What about your hand? Is it damaged by the spell too?* -Ravenath seems enthusiastic with the spell book.









*OOC:*



This isn't a metagame failure in my interpretation of Ravenath, don't worry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

OOC: I've approved Kalgor and Anaerion for Level 2. Just need Ravenath's Level 2 submission and we'll be ready to roll!


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*



Ops, sorry. I had my level 2 Ravenath ready in my last post, but I didn't told you anything.
How can I make a "spoiler" text?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

You'll type [ sblock ] at the beginning of your spoiler text, and [ /sblock ] at the end. If you want the spoiler caption to read something besides 'spoiler', you'll change the beginning to [ sblock=Something besides spoiler ].

Remove the spaces, of course.

To get your level up approved, though, you'll need to fill out the 'Level Up' section of your sheet on the Wiki, and make the changes to your main sheet as well.


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=For the GM only]
 Level 2:
    Class: Sorcerer (Blood line: golden dragon)
      BAB: +1 to +1
     Fort: +2 to +2
      Ref: +0 to +0
     Will: +0 to +2
     Feat: None
 Features: Bloodline power (claws), cantrips, eschew materials
       HP: 4 (Max -2)
Skill Pts: +4 = +2 (Sorcerer) +1 (Human) +03 (Old Total) +1 (FC Bonus) = 07 (New Total)

I have maken this changes in the Level ups section of the wiki.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=for Ravenath]
I do not want to seem like I am picking on you, but If you speak with Voda Vosa, you can learn better english. I see some gramatical errors, but VV can help you a lot. He is from Argentina[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2011)

OOC: OK, all level-ups are approved and we're ready to go. Options are down the stairs in the current room, back to the stuck door and the wailer, or back to the second door out of the Entry Hall. There's also a hallway headed West that you haven't explored.


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 15, 2011)

-*Well,* -Ravenath gets closer to the south door- *we can go this way or that way* -he points towards the west corridor.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2011)

"We should clear this level before going down. So, left hand rule says we go south." Kalgor and Gragnor go over to the southern door and prepare to go through after the rest of the party is in place and ready.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

"I agree.  This can prevent ambushes from behind us."  Anaerion says, getting his things in order.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 15, 2011)

"I agree," says Iosef. "South it is."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2011)

Kalgor turns the nob and opens the door.  Gragnor sees...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Gragnor finds no traps on the door. The knob turns freely, but the door appears to be barricaded from the other side - there's a little play, but not even enough to clear a sliver of the frame. As soon as he pushes on the door, the wailing stops, then starts up again.
> 
> OOC: Just to make sure we're on the same page, we're talking about the door leading to the South.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2011)

"Another barricaded door.  This is going to get tedious.  Let's shove."

[sblock=ooc]Assuming the smileys were a "same as the other door." . Third try may have got it.  If I get one more aid another an a third roll, we would have got through a locked, iron bound door.  This one should be a little easier.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 16, 2011)

-*Let me help you.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: The smiley's actually mean that this is the same door . . .  Let's give you an 'X marks the spot!' (Not sure why I didn't do that earlier).

As you put your shoulder to the door the first time, it doesn't budge. The wailing stops, then resumes even louder than before. Iosef clearly senses fear in the wailing voice. Your second attempt opens the door about a foot, and a crossbow bolt flies out through the widening crack, splintering against the wall behind you.

OOC: I'll pause here to let you decide your course. The rolls you've made will count for further attempts to force the door open.

OK, strike all of that. Post with your actual position/situation follows! (Thanks for straightening me out (again) SK!)


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry to confuse the GM, but I believe the party is kicking in the door to Louisiana and not Florida.   We were in the beetle room, and had the choice of west and down, or south.  We chose south. (1 square SW of the #4)  Left hand rule from our current position.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's try this again!

The door out of the Beetle Room opens easily, revealing a 5' wide corridor leading south. Gragnor leads the way, as usual, with the rest falling into the order that's become second nature over the past couple of days. The Eidolon rounds the corner and sees that the hallway opens up just a little farther on. Something in the room obscures even his exceptional vision, and an oily, smokey smell permeates the air of the corridor. He stops to await instruction.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2011)

"Let's try to see this a little better.  Illuminis bachi."  Four glowing light orbs form and rush into the room.  [sblock=casting]Kalgor casts Dancing Lights and sends them into the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

Kalgor's Dancing Lights zip into the room, revealing to all that the area ahead is filled with thick, oily smoke. The lights illuminate the smoke somewhat, but don't do much to aid visibility.

OOC: The room counts as dimly lit. Or will, once you move far enough ahead to see more of it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 17, 2011)

"Lots of smoke."  Kalgor pulls out one of Gragnor's bandages from his pouch and wets it.  He then ties that over his nose and mouth.  He pulls out two more bandages and offers them to the other party members.  He then enters the room trying to see more detail.  Move forward 15 feet from the X.  Failing to cut through the smoke with his darkvision, he starts casting "Solis Iluminus". [sblock=casting]Casts Daylight as a racial spell on his helmet's horns. 20 minutes duration[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravenath ties the bandage over his mouth and nose .
-*Thanks, Kalgor.* -Raventh advance slowly, even knowing that this kind of light isn't enough for his human eyes.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

The bright light over stimulates Anaerion's eyes for a second, but when he finally was able to see he also covered up the noes and mouth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay - tough week at work and I'm trying to sort through some rules questions. I'll (hopefully) move y'all forward today.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2011)

Once everyone's prepared themselves, Kalgor moves forward into the room, following in the path of his _Dancing Lights_. The remains of a small fire smolder in the center of this broad chamber, letting off plumes of oily smoke. Fed by a heap of burning gear, debris, and more than few bones, the fire casts a flickering light across the walls of this room, partially obscured by the veil of smoke. Kalgor's _Daylight_ spell illuminates the smoke, but doesn't really do much for his ability to see through it.

The light shed by his spell is just enough to grant the Aasimar a glimpse of the shadowy claw as it reaches forth from the smoke. Kalgor tries in vain to avoid the claw, which passes through his leathers as though they're not even there. He feels himself grow weaker as the creature feeds on his vital energy.

        *GM:*  Party is up! As usual, the Combat Status is posted in initiative order.

Ravenath is positioned just north of Anaerion (A7) - sorry, I didn't make the map large enough to get him on there.     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Shadow             15/15/12    00      None
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      Flat-Footed
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      Flat-Footed
Ravenath           17/13/14    02      Flat-Footed
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      Flat-Footed, STR Damage: 6
Iosef              18/10/18    05      Flat-Footed
```

Rounds in Smoke
Kalgor: 01[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2011)

Anaerion will quickly recollect his thoughts, and see if this creature of shadow has some sort of weakness.  In the mean time, he claps his hands together, and start channeling the new spell he has prepared "If you feel to small, I can make you large!"



EDIT: Changed actions.  New Actions here


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2011)

[sblock=Anaerion]The creature is a Shadow. It cannot be affected by mundane means. Magic weapons and spells with corporeal effects will be partially effective (half damage) against it, force spells will affect it normally.

It's attacks do not inflict wounds, but rather drain (actually damage) Strength. When STR is gone the victim dies, and will rise as a Shadow under this ones' control a short time after.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2011)

Anaerion knew they were in trouble.  With this creature already getting the jump on them, and with Kalgor hit by it already, he is already hurting quite alot.  That, and with none of the groups gear magical, all of the attacks are going to go right through it.  

"We need to get out here!  We are not equipped to defeat this thing right now!"

[sblock=Actions]
Full Round action: RUN AWAY!  Also known as moving back into the hall, past everyone.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 20, 2011)

"I have no magic!  I'm with you.  Evacuate!!!"[sblock=actions]Gragnor move 80' out the door, out the second door, east down the hallway, north, running away...[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 20, 2011)

Ravenath don't even know what's happening in the room.

-*What is it? What's going on there?*









*OOC:*



Ravenath moves to 5D to see what's happening and if he can be of any help.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2011)

[sblock=Judge GlassEye]Since Anaerion's knowledge of the Shadow - and his knowledge that the group is sorely overmatched by it at this point - would have actually come before his casting of the Enlarge Person, I've ruled that he's allowed to retcon that action.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 21, 2011)

"Run!" as Kalgor makes a full withdraw and runs out the door, and past the east door of the beetle room.


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 21, 2011)

*OOC:*



Guys, the next few actions of my character will be a bit strange. It could seem as I don't read your posts. But this isn't true. I'll need something to happen to Ravenath to keep developing his story.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Just need [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] to let me know what Iosef's doing and we can advance. Also, [MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION], does that mean you're continuing your move as previously stated?[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Eh...Iosef? Are you there?
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys - I missed an update email and didn't realize stuff was going on!







Iosef runs out of the room with the rest of the party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

With Anaerion's warning and Kalgor's confirmation, Gragnor zips away from the smoky room as fast as his four legs can carry him. The rest of you follow in short order, stopping only when your frequent glances behind tell you that the Shadow is not following.

You find yourselves back at the intersection just north of the stuck door (from beyond which comes the wailing).


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2011)

"That thing was sucking the life out of me.  I feel so weak.  If it takes magic damage to kill it, my new book has nothing that is going to work.  Not that I have it all figured out yet. Maybe we should rest outside and try again tomorrow?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

OOC: It was already fairly late in the day when you entered the Crypt, so a night's rest would be reasonable.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2011)

"That would be ideal.  We need to fight that thing at our best.  However, I feel that we should see what that wailing is all about before we finish?"


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 24, 2011)

Ravenath follows the party out of the danger zone.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2011)

"I vote for sleeping outside.  If that thing comes around the corner while we are in a neighboring room, or it comes through the walls, we will still have no defense or offense against it.  I tell you its that curse!  The setup crew must have awoken the curse!"


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 25, 2011)

-*The curse?*


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Jocyn mentioned it I believe.  Not to remove the artifacts of the tomb from it.  They carried some sort of curse.  It seems this might be a manifestation of said curse."  Anerion explains to Ravenath.  With a shrug he says "I do agree though of sleeping outside.  We have not found a place isolated enough to spend the night at.  However, that shadow should have caught up to us.  It should be able to pass through walls... "  Anaerion does look around nervously, looking for something that might be off

[sblock]Someone cast daylight right?  Just making sure.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Kalgor cast Daylight.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Daylight is running for 20 minutes on the horns of my "viking" helmet.  Approximately 19 minutes left.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 25, 2011)

-*Well, let's go out then.*

Ravenath was visibly worried about an enemy that can't be killed with his rapier.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

You make your way back out of the Crypt without harassment. Other than the corpses - human and horse - the vale outside seems idyllic. The horns of Kalgor's helmet illuminate the area, drowning the dim moonlight.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2011)

Gragnor and I will take first watch.  That keeps more eyes looking out just a bit longer.  Kalgor sets up his tent for later. [sblock=paranoia]Kalgor leaves the pillow he had taken for Gragnor inside the crypt, just in case.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC: Any other special preparations for the night?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 26, 2011)

"Anaerion, may I try learning spells from your book? ...  Which one will hurt that thing?  ... Ah, magic missile.  Can you help me here?"  Kalgor sits down trying to learn the spell while the others are setting up their tents and bedding down.[sblock=actions]If Anaerion lets me try his book, attempt learning magic missile. If he spends 15 minutes tutoring me, the decipher check is automatic, and I only need the memorize from borrowed book check.  Attempting his Read Magic, and then two attempts at Magic Missile for the night.   I may replace my Color Spray in the morning with a third Magic Missile.
Results: Learned Read Magic, and used it to get Magic Missile memorized once, but the second copy just didn't want to go into my head.  Need rest.  Actually, it failed because only Enlarge Person(transmutation) can fit in that last slot.[/sblock][sblock=memorized spells]Spells memorized now: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights as cantrips, Color Spray and Magic Missile with one empty slot at first level.  The racial casting of Daylight has been used for the day. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 26, 2011)

"Remember, you need to feel it from your soul, and from the air around you.  Draw the magic to a point, and fire."  Anaerion is showing Kalgor the theory craft between launching that spell at a target.

[sblock=Anaerion]
Crossbow: +3 1d8
Acid Splash: +3 1d3
F:+2 R: +3 W: +2 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Updated for the new day:
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Light
Level 1: Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Protection for Evil
Amulet: No
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 27, 2011)

Iosef sets out a bedroll. "Who has first watch tonight? I am happy to stay awake a little longer if everyone else wants to turn in."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2011)

"I am taking first watch.  I will wake you in three hours." says Kalgor.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 28, 2011)

"Alright. I'll see you then," Iosef turns in.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anaerion will take the last watch, and will go to sleep for the 8 hours needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

In spite of your misgivings and the general creepiness of the small valley before the Crypt entrance, the night passes without major incident. You all awake refreshed, take a light breakfast of bland trail rations, and prepare to renew your acquaintance with the denizens of the Crypt of the Everflame.

OOC: Please make sure your spells prepared (and everything else, really) are accurate for your next foray into the Crypt. What's next?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2011)

After a refreshing sleep, Kalgor starts on his morning routine.  "Here kitty, kitty, kitty..." After calling a few times, Gragnor shows up.  Centering himself, Kalgor chooses speed over brawn today.  Studying his new book, he attempts to learn the one transmuter spell available, filling the last place in his mind. "I managed to memorize one Magic Missile to use against that icky thing last night. Mage Armor would help protecting from it some.  Got that.  I hope you guys can do better." He packs his tent away into his pack and then spends the last of his time sharpening his greatsword with his whetstone until the rest are ready to go back in.[sblock=actions]Recover 1 STR from sleep, down 5, Summon Gragnor, Transmuter augmentation switched to DEX, Cast Read Magic, memorize Enlarge Person, abandon Color Spray and add a second magic missile from Anaerion's book, fail; Succeed with Mage Armor; pack camp, use whetstone, leave tent inside door of crypt, but still near max medium encumbrance.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]Kalgor* ~* Perception: +1; Stealth: -1; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60'
*AC:* *12* (12 Touch, 10 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 3 armor)*
**HP:* 17 Current *HP: 17* ................STR=*12*/18 DEX=*14*/13
CMB: 4 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3;
*Current Weapons in Hand:* Greatsword +3, 2d6+1;  +1 damage first strike
Dagger +1, d4+1, . . Handbo +1, d6+1, . . Sling +2, d4+1
*Summoner Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . Mage Cantrips:* Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*..Summoner 1st Lvl:* 2/*2* remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
*Mage 1st Lvl Spells:* 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*.........Racial Spells:* 1/day; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
*
Gragnor ~ *Perception: +12; Stealth: +3; Initiative: +3; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: small
*AC:* 16 (14 Touch, 13 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 2 NA, 1 size) Current AC:* 16*
*HP:* 10 Current HP:* 10*
CMB: -1 CMD: 12 Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +2, d4+0; Claw +2, d3+0; Claw +2, d3+0
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +12 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +3 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Precise Strike,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Skilled[Perception](1)[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 28, 2011)

-*So...* -Ravenath was watching all the magic process-* I'm useless in this fight, right? I hope we can assist you in some manner. At least...*


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2011)

"What spells do you have Ravenath? [sblock=retracted due to a major mistake](Ravenath answers with a list)  "Your shield spell is made of force, so it will protect you a bit and make you harder to hit.  But it only covers you. I don't know if Ray of Frost will damage it."[/sblock]
I can and will be putting Shield on Gragnor as well as Mage Armor.  He can dance with it, keeping it occupied, while Anaerion and I throw magic missiles at the creature. What's that boss?!?  I get to be cannon fodder? "Don't worry Gragnor.  Stacking the spells together, you will get the effect of plate armor against ghosts.  And it doesn't weigh anything.  Just fight defensively and keep it busy."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2011)

"I also have another spell that will help Gragnor.  However, we will not have alot of time to finish the monster off.  And we have basically one shot at it.  Otherwise, it is wait another day, or continue on. "

He looks at the others in the party "If you happen to have any random scrolls that we could use, now would be an excellent time to produce them."

OCC: Would Lay on hands work?  It doesnt say, but the shadow is incoporeal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

OOC: Ray of Frost will affect the Shadow, but will inflict only ½ Damage. Lay on Hands is a Supernatural Ability, and thus magical. It, too, will inflict ½ Damage (unless our Judge knows of another ruling).


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2011)

"Just memorize the maximum number of magic missiles you can.  Gragnor should be able to toy with it a few rounds before it can get in a lucky strike.  We know the magic missiles will work."[sblock=ooc]Lay on Hands could work, but is melee touch and 1/2 damage due to spell vs. incorporeal.  Then Iosef is takes strength damage in retaliation.  Not a good trade off. Remember one of your spells has to be in your specialty school.[/sblock]"Ah hell, I'm going to have to go in without my armor on, or I could misfire the new spells.  This is getting tough." Kalgor takes his armor off and stows it in his backpack as well.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2011)

With nod to Kalgor, Anaerion instead prepares to destroy this beast completely


[sblock=Anaerion]
Crossbow: +3 1d8
Acid Splash: +3 1d3
F:+2 R: +3 W: +2 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Updated for the new day:
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Light
Level 1: Mage Armor(d), Magic Missile,  Magic Missile, Magic Missile
Amulet: No
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock=What the...?]
Satin Knights has just broken my character background with his post. How can your character know that Ravenath have magical powers when Ravenath himself didn't know it? That's metarole, man. ¬_¬
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

OOC: Everyone ready, then? If so, let's dive back in!


----------



## Ravenath (Mar 29, 2011)

Even knowing that his rapier is useless, Ravenath draws it with determination while they enter in the cave again.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2011)

"Ok.  Battle plan is to cast long term spells here outside, enter and drop the tents and my armor inside the first room, move through the halls to the doorway before the beetle room.  I am dropping my backpack with the rope and grappling hook there.   I cast shield on Gragnor and myself.  Gragnor goes in first and defensively taunts and growls at the shadow creature." To Gragnor, "You need to look threatening, but not actually try to claw or bite it.  Be as nimble and bouncy as you can to avoid its touch. The Shield and Mage Armor spells will do a lot to protect you." 
"OK" 
"I go in second and throw my only Magic Missile at it.  Then I will fall back to throwing Acid Splashes.  Anaerion comes in behind me and repeatedly casts Magic Missile.  If anyone gets hit other than Gragnor, that person runs away right then.  If it gets you too many times, you won't be able to carry your own clothes or weapon.  I can dismiss Gragnor to protect him from additional attacks. I am still weak and slow from yesterday's attack.  If we run out  of spells, we run away and try it again tomorrow."

"Paladin, you have been quiet.  Can you do anything to destroy this foul creature?" 
(awaits Iosef's answer)

"If we are ready, here goes the long term spells."  Kalgor casts Mage Armor and places his hand on Gragnor.  Then, he places another Daylight spell on the horns of his helm.

Enter the crypt, and have this plan interrupted by...
[sblock=mini stats]Kalgor* ~* Perception: +1; Stealth: -1; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60', move 30' without backpack
*AC:* *12* (12 Touch, 10 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 3 armor)*
**HP:* 17 Current *HP: 17* ................STR=*12*/18 DEX=*14*/13
CMB: 4 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3;
*Current Weapons in Hand:* Greatsword +3, 2d6+1;  +1 damage first strike
Dagger +1, d4+1, . . Handbo +1, d6+1, . . Sling +2, d4+1
*Summoner Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . Mage Cantrips:* Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*..Summoner 1st Lvl:* 2/*2* remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
*Mage 1st Lvl Spells:* 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*.........Racial Spells:* 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
*
Gragnor ~ *Perception: +12; Stealth: +3; Initiative: +3; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: small
*AC:* 16 (14 Touch, 13 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 2 NA, 1 size +4 Mage Armor) Current AC:* 18 vs Incorporeal*  w/ Shield and defensive fighting it will be *24*
*HP:* 10 Current HP:* 10*
CMB: -1 CMD: 12 Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +2, d4+0; Claw +2, d3+0; Claw +2, d3+0
Skills: +15 Acrobatics, +12 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +3 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Precise Strike,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Skilled[Perception](1)  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

OOC: I'm assuming Anaerion will cast Mage Armor on himself while still outside. [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION]? Any special preparations? I'm about to head to work; if no one else has chimed in by this evening I'll move us forward.

[sblock=SK Numbers Check]OK, just to make sure I've got it correct:
Kalgor: DEX now 14, Shield Spell - AC 14
Gragnor: DEX 16, Mage Armor, Shield - AC 21[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2011)

[sblock=AC numbers]After the shield spells are cast, 
Kalgor AC=16 ~ +2 DEX, +4 shield, yes his DEX is 14 today.
Gragnor AC=24 ~ +3 DEX, +1 small size, +4 shield, +4 mage armor, +2 dodge from defensive fighting.
He has been instructed to not total defense, because that is not threatening, and the creature might ignore him. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=AC numbers]After the shield spells are cast,
> Kalgor AC=16 ~ +2 DEX, +4 shield, yes his DEX is 14 today.
> Gragnor AC=24 ~ +3 DEX, +1 small size, +4 shield, +4 mage armor, +2 dodge from defensive fighting.
> He has been instructed to not total defense, because that is not threatening, and the creature might ignore him. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Got it - was looking at FF AC as that's the way the fight starts.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Man, something is up with my notifications - Their either not sending, or more likely, my mailer is loosing them... Sorry about the delays, I think I'll go back to regular manual checking for a while, until I sort it out (It's messing with all the games I'm in)

I can declare smite evil on it, as I read the rules, that will help me hit it and defend me against damage. 

My lay on hands attack doens't gie him an OA - or is it jsut the touch that would cause me strength drain?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2011)

[sblock=lay on hands]It is DM's prerogative, but I would consider the touch attack required for the lay on hands would cause you to suffer its touch attack.  Same as if you were to do a touch attack against a fire elemental.  You get burned. 
The smite with a weapon is a good tactic though.  It means we have a chance of taking it down.  I could summon celestial creatures to smite, but one smite damage vs d6 STR damage, they wouldn't last long.[/sblock][sblock=FF]With the bright daylight, and Gragnor's perception, he has a chance of not being flat footed.  Unless it comes up through the floor he is standing on.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anaerion will in fact cast mage armor on himself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2011)

Plans made, you move back into the Crypt. After dropping your excess burdens in the Entry Hall you easily navigate your way past the pit room and the beetle's nest. You notice that the howling from the day before is not audible this morning. Nothing rises to threaten you, and in short order you find yourselves preparing to enter the area where you encountered the shadow yesterday.

On Kalgor's mark Gragnor slinks his way into the smoke-filled room, senses straining to detect the approach of the undead creature before it attacks. In spite of his wariness - or perhaps because of it - Gragnor is completely caught off guard as the shadow springs forth from the smoke and strikes at him, but the Eidolon easily evades the blow.

        *GM:*  The sooty smoke (and the resulting impaired vision) starts at D6 and fills the rest of the room. Combat Status Block is listed in initiative order.

Feel free to post your actions as your turn comes up . . . I'll update the map at the beginning of each round. (Ravenath, if you wish to post ahead of your turn to avoid delays due to time zone, I'll make it work with my round summary      

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Gragnor            24/14/21    00      
Kalgor             16/12/14    00      STR Damage: 5
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      
Anaerion           17/13/14    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    02      
Shadow             15/15/12    00
```

Rounds in Smoke
Anaerion: 00
   Iosef: 00
  Kalgor: 00
 Gragnor: 00
Ravenath: 00[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2011)

Gragnor growls at the creature, swinging his claws, he swipes at either side of it, trying to keep it boxed in.[sblock=actions]Stands his ground, free growling, Fights defensively, full claws at D4 and G4[/sblock]
Kalgor moves  in behind Gragnor and fires his new spell for the first time.[sblock=actions]Move to F6, std cast Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anaerion, hoping that Kalgor doesnt get killed for his recklessness, goes to where he once was and fires his own magic missile at it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION], [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION]
Ravenath and Iosef are up.


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 1, 2011)

"Die Evil Abomination!" the paladin shrieks, dashing around the combat to the great cat's side. The paladin swung at the shadow...









*OOC:*



Swift: Declare smite evil on the shadow.
Movement to G5
Attack shadow, 24 vs AC - hit, 8 damage (it's undead, so i get double bonus damage from smite), bypasses any DR the shadow has.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 4, 2011)

Ravenath advances to the front line of combat and tries to hit the shadow, even when he knows it would be useless.









*OOC:*



Sorry guys. I have been very busy in the office and I didn't even tell you something. 

Action: move to 5E and slash the shadow (don't care if I hit it or not)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Update later this AM - Had a very busy weekend, then got sick Sunday evening. Spent most of the day yesterday either in bed or at the doctor's office. I'll be home today as well, but I'm feeling better - I'll start playing catch up after I get the wife off to work and our daughter off to school.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

*Round 02 Wrap (At Long Last)*

Iosef and Ravenath move in to attack the Shadow. Iosef's shriek fills the room as he calls on the powers of his God to fell the evil creature. His longsword pierces the shadow, inflicting a grievous wound. Ravenath is not so successful . . . he closes and extends in a nice lunge, but the point of his rapier passes harmlessly through the incorporeal creature. The shadow counterattacks, reaching out to touch the fighter with long insubstantial claws. Ravenath feels the strength being pulled from his body . . .

        *GM:*  Round 3: Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Gragnor            24/14/21    00      
Kalgor             16/12/14    00      STR Damage: 5
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      
Anaerion           17/13/14    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    02      
Shadow             15/15/12    15      

[U]Rounds in Smoke[/U]
Anaerion: 01
   Iosef: 01
  Kalgor: 01
 Gragnor: 02
Ravenath: 01
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 5, 2011)

Ravenath feels his strength flowing out of him. All is becoming black. He feels weak and weak.
Suddenly, Ravenath listen a familiar sound. Yes, there was no doubt. It's the golden dragon he was dreaming about all this years. But now it's different. The sound came from his own soul, flowing out like fire.
Ravenath opened his eyes screaming and flames came out of his fingers, striking in the shadow.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2011)

"What the?!" Anaerion was able to hold the shock of seeing Ravenath blast fire off long enough to blast the shadow with another magic missile, but still "Quite impressive Ravenath!"

OCC: The rest of the party might kill it before Anaerion acts, but if not go ahead and roll the magic missile attack [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2011)

"Your mamma was a lemure!" as Gragnor snarls and swipes at the air around the shadow.  
Kalgor thows a bit of minor acid magic from the back row, missing wildly.[sblock=actions]Gragnor: free taunt, fight defensively, swing claw at E4, swing claw at G4.
Kalgor: Acid splash misses wildly.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

Anaerion gestures and another bolt of force flies from his pointing finger . . . the shadow shrieks and disappears, leaving only the greasy, oily smoke from the fire pit.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2011)

Kalgor and Gragnor search the room quickly, and then get out of the smoke.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

Gragnor finds a carbon-covered key next to the fire-pit, and Kalgor sees a finely made dagger within the fire itself (you'll have to extinguish the fire to retrieve it without being burned).


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2011)

Marshan grabs the key Gragnor points out.  Both leave to the beetle door.  Marshan gets the dropped waterskin here and returns. "This might get messy, stand back." Dumping the water on the fire to put it out.  Then, he leaves again to avoid the steam for a few minutes.  While waiting, he tries to clean the scorched key.  From the doorway, Marshan points at the dagger and it floats over to the doorway.  He uses the mage hand to set it down gently on the floor for inspection while it cools further.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

OOC: Too many summoners in too many games!


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 6, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

-*I... I did that... Did I use magic?* -Ravenath looks Anaerion. The elf could notice that Ravenath's eyes was golden, but was turning slowly to his characteristic light brown.


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 6, 2011)

"Good work my friends, with a little planning we made short work of that abomination. And where did you get magic from, Ravenath?" Iosef says.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalgor wiggles his finger for a bit of minor magic.  "Yep, that was you.  Interesting."  Then he focuses on the key and dagger and finds...[sblock=actions]Facepalm for my last post.  If I correct it now, the comments look out of place. 
Cast Detect Magic[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anaerion nods, and claps the young man on his shoulder "I have a vague idea which spell that is to.  It seems that your curiosity for magic has born some fruit!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

OOC: The dagger is magical (+1)


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, the dagger is magical.  Who wants to put it to use? Looks to be a simple +1, but that would have been enough to go after that creature with.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2011)

The elf laughs out loud. "Well, if we had known this was here, we would have grabbed it ealier.  Ah well.  Let us do something about that howling shall we?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalgor hands Ravenath the dagger, "It's too short for my liking."  Let's go back to kicking in that other door.  Picking up his backpack, he heads off back east to the other door.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 8, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

*-Well, you know... I haven't studied magic before. Can anyone cast spells without any arcane knowledge?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

You make your way back around the corner and to the barricaded door, which is once more firmly closed. The howling has grown silent, but Gragnor hears a faint sobbing coming from the other side.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2011)

To Ravenath, "Um, yeah.  It is easier with a teacher, but some people just pick up innate spells."


After Gragnor notifies Kalgor of the sobbing noise, Kalgor knocks on the door.  "If you would like to talk to Mayor Uptal's rescue party, you are going to have to open the door."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2011)

The sobbing stops as soon as Kalgor speaks, replaced by sounds of something scrambling around on the other side of the door. 

"What?! You're . . . NO! It's a trick! The dead one sent you . . . well, I won't be fooled! I warn you, stay out! I know how to use this thing!"

The voice is male, mature, and plainly quite frightened.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 9, 2011)

"No, a fat mayor and a town of superstitious peasants sent us.  I assume you were part of the advance crew who sets up "perils" your young warriors have to overcome.  Then you triggered the curse and got your friends slaughtered.  

Either you come out now, or we leave you behind and let next year's "brave warriors" find your dusty bones!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2011)

Dead silence follows Kalgor's statement for about 5 seconds, then the howling starts in again.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2011)

So do we leave this fool for last?  He apparently is not in much danger if he has been barricaded in for days.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 11, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

*-Dear Sir. What could we do to make you understand that we are as alive as yourself?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

The continuing wailing is the only answer to Ravenath's question.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 12, 2011)

*-Ah... it's no use. What should we do now?*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2011)

"He seems relatively safe in there, if completely mad.  So, leave him here, and we will rescue him later once we have the flame.  What were the directions to get it again?  I hope it wasn't from that fire pit I just put out."  Pauses to ponder...  

"Let's clear the rest of this level before going down the stairs from the beetle room.  That means back tracking north and then taking that hall west."


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 13, 2011)

-*I agree with you, Kalgor.* -then, Ravenath sees the chance to ask him about his recent worry- *Eh... Kalgor... do I have to study magic to control my power? I mean... I have no idea of any arcane knowledge, so I don't know if I can begin studying it now, at my age.*


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2011)

"I don't know.  It depends on your path.  Let's not worry about it at the moment, and focus on this crypt.  We can focus on your arcane path when we are setting up tents and resting later."
Kalgor heads north, and then turns west.  Gragnor takes an extra quick step to get in front of him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

"Most likely not.  If you never studied magic before, chances are you had it born in you.  Or implanted in you."  Anaerion says

He will then take his usual spot while they continue on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

You make your way back toward the entrance, then west down the unexplored hallway. This hallway takes a couple of turns before ending in another door, this one with no obvious opening mechanism. Neither Kalgor nor Gragnor are able to hear anything from beyond the door.

[sblock=OOC]To save some time I'll go ahead and let you know that this door cannot be opened from your current position.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2011)

"Found an exit, but not an entrance."  Kalgor pulls out some dried berries from one of his trail rations and smears an X on the wall here. "This would be a lot easier if we had our own backpacks."

"Well, there is one more door that I know of in the first entry hall.  From it's position, it should let us into the western half of the crypt." 
Backtrack to that door, listen, and then try it.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 14, 2011)

-*Great for me. I follow you.*


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 14, 2011)

"One found - there's what, three more kids to find?" the Paladin muses.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2011)

You make your way back to the entry hall and try the door in the NW corner - it opens easily, giving you access to a short hallway that opens into a largish room. In the center of this room is a large pool of clear water, fed by a fountain on the wall above it. The fountain has a stone statue of a weeping maiden holding the slain body of Kassen, but his head has been broken off and is nowhere to be seen. A voice booms out from the darkness, saying, “Magic is the key.” The voice slowly fades, leaving a dreadful silence.

Both Iosef and Kalgor can see clearly to the bottom of the pool. You cannot tell how deep it is due to the distortion of the water, but there looks to be a mass of keys at the bottom.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 18, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

Ravenath gets near the fountain and concentrates his new sight in the water. 

-*Maybe... one of this keys has magic in it. It should have a different aura, right?*









*OOC:*


Detect magic on the fountain. Let's see if any key has magical aura.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2011)

There is indeed a faint glow of magic from the bottom of the pool.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2011)

"It looks like your correct Rav.  However, now poses the problem of retrieving said key.  it looks like someone will need to swim down and grab it."

Anaerion considers for a moment, then says "I do have a minior light spell prepared, so someone can see in the darkness.  However, I am not strong enough to swim down into the depths."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2011)

"Let's try the simple way first."  Kalgor reaches down with mage hand to scoop up and retrieve the keys and anything else at the bottom of the pool.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 19, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

-*A... hand?* -Ravenath sees the spell with expectation- *I have a lot to learn, indeed.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

The refraction of the water must be making it difficult to gauge the depth of the water . . . Kalgor's _Mage Hand_ spell cannot reach the bottom of the pool.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2011)

"It's deeper than it looks." Kalgor searches around in his backpack for rope, and asks Iosef for the grappling hook.  He then ties the grappling hook to the rope.  "Looks like it's time to try some fishing.  Hopefully they are all on one keyring." [sblock=action]Try snagging the keys with 50' of rope and a grappling hook.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

The rope is long enough, but the keys are in a loose pile on the bottom.

OOC: Is Kalgor also casting Detect Magic? If not, he won't be able to pick out whatever it is that's radiating on the bottom of the pool (Ravenath can see that something is magical, but despite the fact that I gave it away in my description his human vision can't tell what it is).


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Kalgor has Detect Magic to use while fishing.  He will also use Dancing Lights (110' range) to make it easier to identify everything down there if it helps.  He is looking for the head and coins too.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 20, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

-*Just be careful, alright?*

Ravenath sees the dancing light spell. It's a good spell for humans, because of his low quality vision. So, he tries to copy the movements and the words. Then he cast the spell, surprisingly.

-*Yes...*

With a little concentration, he submerge the light in the water and begin to search all the pool in search for any danger for his comrade.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

The pool is quite deep - about 40' - and apparently clear of any monstrous threat. There look to be about 100 keys laying around the bottom, one of which glows with magic.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Anaerion waits with baited breath while Kalgor prepares to descend.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2011)

*Kalgor*

After several futile attempts to snag the glowing key at the bottom of the pool, Kalgor gets frustrated.  "Oh, alright."  He gets undressed down to a loin cloth, belt, scabbard, dagger and a drawstring pouch on his belt.  He places his whetstone in the his pouch of sling bullets, and ties that pouch and the grappling hook to the rope.  "At least these should drag me down there easier."  Handing Iosef the other end of the rope, "You get to pull me back up if I don't float." 

He fashions a sack out of a pillow case, and ties that to the rope also, with a half open mouth for the sack. "The bulk of the keys will go in there."

Sitting on the edge of the pool, he casts Dancing lights and sends them down to the bottom four corners of the pool.  Then, casting Detect Magic and taking a deep breath, he goes in.  Holding onto the ballast, he sinks to the bottom quickly. 

Once at the bottom, with one hand holding the ballast, he grabs the magical key and puts it into the drawstring pouch and pulls it closed.  Then, he quickly scoops up the rest of the keys and any coins down here, placing them in the pillow sack attached to the rope.  After grabbing everything, he lets go of the ballast, and pushes off the floor back to the surface, pulling on the rope to speed him up.

Once back at the surface, "OK big guy, you can pull up the mundane loot" as he climbs out of the pool.

Casting Prestidigitation, and then shaking like a mangy mutt, he is all of the sudden dry.

[sblock=actions] 15 lbs of stone and iron ballast to get me down easier. Only a belt, dagger and one key holding me down while coming back up with both hands free "climbing" the rope.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2011)

With those preparations you make it easily to the bottom and back up. There is nothing at the bottom of the pool except the pile of keys, only one of which radiates magic.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2011)

*Kalgor*

Before proceeding further, Kalgor gets dressed, even putting on his leather armor because the overlapping mage armor is going to fade away soon.  Untying the rope and packing it away, he stores everything, but leaves the rest of the keys on the ledge of the pool.  "They have to stay here."

"So who wants to try the key, and in which door?"


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 22, 2011)

After hauling in the ballast, Iosef turns to look at the magical key.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2011)

The key appears to Iosef's sight as . . . a key . All of the keys in the pile are very similar, but Iosef's keen perception detects minor differences between them. Not enough that he could have picked this particular key out, however.

OOC: Sorry . . . waste of an excellent roll.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 24, 2011)

"We now have two keys.  Let us try and open this door" Anaerion suggested.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]OK, I've dropped a few of my other games so I should be ready to get this one moving again . . . sorry for my delays![/sblock]

Anaerion tries the key from the bottom of the pool in the southwest door; the lock turns smoothly and the door can now be opened. (OOC: Assuming Kalgor and Gragnor do their usual perception thing) There is no perceptible sound coming from the other side of the door, so the Wizard pushes it open to reveal a long corridor flanked by a row of human statues, set into alcoves on each side. The statues look like Ekat Haatse (the man honored by the Crypt), and each one holds a longsword out in front of it. The blades of roughly half the statues are wrapped in leather padding.

The hallway ends in another door to the south.


----------



## Ravenath (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

-*Great.* -Ravenath seems to be pondering the statues of that corridor- *They look like... guards, isn't it?*

Then, the duelist concentrates and cast detect magic to see if those statues could be magical in some way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

Ravenath concentrates, refocusing his vision to the magical spectrum. Nothing in the hallway or the various niches has a magical aura.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 26, 2011)

"Since you are the best at it Gragnor, go look for traps."

"RRight, send in the cannon fodderr..."

Gragnor moves in, in a slow, careful search.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anaerion watches in the safety of the other room, hoping that Gragnor finds nothing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2011)

The small cat-like creature moves forward cautiously, all his senses fine tuned to his surroundings. He stops just before stepping to the stone between the third pair of statues, paw poised in mid-air. "Ummm, boss? There's something hinky about this stone here. The whole area between these two statues will move if I step on it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

"Ok.  Back away out of there and we will talk about it."
Gragnor backs out of the corridor.  
"Is the stone small enough to jump past, or do we have to trip the trap?  Can we trip it by thrown a big weight on it?  99 Keys and a grappling hook should do." [sblock=GM]I'll let you secretly roll Disable Device +7 for Gragnor's knowledge/opinion of what to do to bypass the trap.  Not doing it yet, just seeing if he thinks he knows how to.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2011)

"Well, you'd have to jump almost a body length . . . a human body length, that is. I got no idea how to trip it, just that it has something to do with that section of the hall."

[sblock=OOC]For the roll I went with Disable Device, but since what you're asking of him is a mental application rather than a physical I used his INT modifier rather than his DEX modifier. So he got 'credit' for his ranks and class skill, just not his physical ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2011)

*Kalgor*

Kalgor's pretty sure he and the paladin are not going to be making great leaps in their armor, so on to plan B.  He pulls out the rope and grappling hook again from his backpack, and gathers the keys into the pillow sack again.  Adding his sling bullets, he has a hefty sack to toss onto the trap.  Tying a rope to it all so it can be retrieved easily, he is ready. 

"Stand back everyone."  With the others out of the way, he swings and tosses the approximately 20 pound sack onto the trap.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

Kalgor tosses the makeshift weight directly onto the section of hallway described by his partner. The weight is enough to trigger the trap; with a resounding crash the swordarms of all of the statues come crashing down. The tips of each sword rest on the floor, the blades forming a gauntlet of steel to prevent anyone from navigating the passage.

[sblock=OOC]The hallway between the four northern statues is difficult terrain. Crossing the portion of the hall between the southern four statues requires a DC10 Acrobatics or Escape Artist check to avoid taking 1d4 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2011)

OCC: Would Anerion's shift ability be useful here? otherwise its an Acro roll on the way.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2011)

"That would've hurt.  OK Gragnor, go see if there are anymore traps."  "Alright."

Gragnor steps carefully through the maze of steel, looking for more traps.


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 28, 2011)

Iosef follows along, made clumsy by his heavy armor. He manages to gash his leg lightly against one of the blades.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2011)

Gragnor finds no further traps in the corridor.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2011)

Kalgor moves down the hallway to the door at the far end.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

With most of the party at this end of the hallway, Kalgor opens the door and allows Gragnor to look in and see...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2011)

Anaerion calls on his arcane abilities and shifts his way down the corridor in a few blinks. Ravenath easily traverses the bladed to join the rest.

Kalgor opens the door to find a lofty chamber. One half of the floor is lowered, with stairs on either side to reach the bottom. Standing opposite the door is a tall wooden statue of Kassen grasping a gigantic wooden shield in each hand. One of the shields is inscribed with the word “home,” while the other reads “family.”

Anaerion takes one look at the wooden statue and exclaims, "I've seen one of those before! Well, not in actuality, but in a book . . . that's a Wood Golem! As you would expect, if it comes to a fight fire effects will be particularly devastating to it."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]; I missed your question about his shift ability. Yes, you could  use it to avoid the damage. I assumed you did so, if you decide to take a chance on the Acrobatics check instead go ahead and roll it [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2011)

Kalgor, with his greatsword ready, and Gragnor move into the room, cautiously watching for any movement by the wooden golem.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 3, 2011)

Anaerion will also get ready, in case the golem comes to life suddenly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2011)

You move cautiously into the room; the Golem shows no signs of stirring as you circle the depression in the floor.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2011)

Telepathically to Gragnor, _"Go check out that exit for traps or noises behind it." 

"OK"_
Gragnor moves to the exit to the east and inspects it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2011)

(Telepathically to Kalgor)

_"All clear! I see a landing at the bottom but nothing else."_


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2011)

"I suppose I gotta do the trickier one."  Kalgor moves along the west wall and down the steps slowly to the door in the southwest corner of the room.  He tries to open the door with one hand while keeping his eyes on the golem.


----------



## Ravenath (May 6, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

Ravenath follows Kalgor, with his rapier in one hand and the other hand facing the golem, ready to ignite if it moves.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2011)

As Kalgor steps down off the steps and onto the floor of the lower area, the golem stirs to life and takes a step toward him. At the same time, the stairs 'collapse' into a smooth ramp, nearly causing Ravenath to fall the rest of the way. Fortunately, the warrior keeps his feet and ends up at the bottom unharmed.

[sblock=OOC]Map and Combat coming this evening. Please go ahead and roll initiative![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=mini stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 17 STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Has it been over two hours since the shadow fight?  If it has not, then Gragnor still has Mage Armor protecting him as well.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 6, 2011)

Standing alert as the golem starts to activate, Anaerion gets ready for the upcomming fight.

[sblock=Anaerion]
Crossbow: +3 1d8
Acid Splash: +3 1d3
F:+2 R: +3 W: +2 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Updated for the new day:
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Light
Level 1: Mage Armor(d), Magic Missile,  Magic Missile, Magic Missile
Amulet: No
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2011)

[MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION] You're up! Initiative order is posted below; Golem goes last.

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] It's not been 2 hours game time, so the Mage Armor is still active.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00      
Anaerion           17/13/14    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    02      
Wood Golem         13/09/11    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (May 10, 2011)

*Ravenath Warrior 1/Sorcerer 1*

-*So you are made of wood, right? Then, you won't like this!*

Flames gets out of his free hand, directly to the wood golem.









*OOC:*



I cast burning hands. If I can't hit the wood golem without harm Kalgor, I move to 5B.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 10, 2011)

Gragnor makes an acrobatic leap into the pit with the golem and bites him.
[sblock=actions]acrobatic jump from F5 to E4, std bite, bite does pierce, bludg, and slashing if it matters for DR[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 11, 2011)

With most of his spells gone, Anaerion instead steps back a little, and fires a common acid orb at the golem.

OCC: Acid Splash vs touch on the target.  I have no fire spells to hit it with.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 11, 2011)

Kalgor takes a mighty swing at the wooden beast, wounding it's slightly charred body.

[sblock=mini stats]
*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 17 STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 20 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3         
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (May 11, 2011)

Iosef circles the Golem, coming at it from directly opposite the valiant cat. 

He swings his longsword at the golem.








*OOC:*



Move to 4b via 5a
Attack +4+2(Flank), 1d8+2 damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2011)

Ravenath recovers quickly from his slide into the pit. *"So you are made of wood, right? Then, you won't like this!"* The golem writhes as flames gout from Ravenath's free hand, burning it severely.

Gragnor makes an acrobatic leap into the pit with the golem and bites him. Sharp teeth pierce the wood of the golem's leg, scoring small scratches as it jerks its limb free.

With most of his spells gone, Anaerion instead steps back a little, and fires a common acid orb at the golem. The orb flies harmlessly past the golem's head, impacting somewhere on the south side of the pit.

Kalgor takes a mighty swing at the wooden beast, wounding it's slightly charred body further.

Iosef circles the Golem, coming at it from directly opposite the valiant cat and swinging his sword in a whistling arc. Chips fly, but though it must be sorely wounded the golem is eerily silent.

As the creature whirls to the offensive, flailing ineffectively with its shields, both Gragnor and Iosef notice a small keyhole in the center of its back.









*OOC:*


Once in the pit it's a DC 10 Acrobatics check to climb up the slides at the east/west ends, or a DC 15 Climb Check to climb the north/south walls (it's 8' deep).







        *GM:*  Back to the top of the order - Ravenath is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      
Gragnor            24/14/21    00      
Anaerion           17/13/14    00      
Kalgor             16/12/14    00      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    02      
Wood Golem         13/09/11    29
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (May 12, 2011)

*Ravenath, warrior 1, sorcerer 1*

The fire is efective. Obvious. 

-*Careful! *-he screams to Iosef, who moved between he and his target-* I could have burned you!*

Then Ravenath moves to take line of effect with the golem and keeps firing his power.









*OOC:*


GM: move Ravenath wherever you want to don't harm my friends with my fire


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION] He'll have to move out of the pit to the south, to D1 - go ahead and make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to get him up the slide.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 12, 2011)

Gragnor swipes at the overgrown scratching post and takes another small chunk of it off.[sblock=damage] 3 points damage[/sblock]"It has a keyhole in the back of the beast."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 12, 2011)

Anaerion relies on the acid orb again as he fires it off.

11 vs touch, 3 dmg


----------



## Satin Knights (May 12, 2011)

Kalgor chips off another chunk of the wooden monstrosity with his greatsword.  Then quickly reaching in his belt pouch, "Someone want to try this key?"
[sblock=actions]std greatsword swing, sorry about the funky roll, move retrieve key from pouch, provokes AoO[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (May 12, 2011)

"Pass it here!" the Paladin calls, grabbing the key. Waiting for his moment, as the Golem exposes its back, he dives for the keyhole.









*OOC:*


I'll roll a d20 to try and get the key in. 







But his timing is off and the Golem shifts.









*OOC:*


I imagine I suffer an AoO for that too...


----------



## Ravenath (May 13, 2011)

*Ravenath, Human Warrior 1, Sorcerer 1*

Ravenath had to jump aside to get the right position to not harm his friends.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2011)

*"Careful!"* Ravenath screams to Iosef, who moved between he and his target, *"I could have burned you!"* The warrior/mage moves nimbly to take line of effect with the golem and keeps firing his power, again scoring a telling blow!

Kalgor and Gragnor continue their steady attacks, and splinters fly.  The Eidolon speaks as he slashes with razor claws. "It has a keyhole in the back of the beast."

Anaerion's shimmering globe of acid flies in from the north and smacks the golem full in the chest; it immediately begins burning its way into the construct.

Kalgor grunts as he brings his greatsword around for another solid blow; the massive wooden statue pauses momentarily before it begins to topple. The combatants in the pit move adroitly out of the way as the thing falls to the floor with a great rattling of wood on stone.

[sblock=OOC]I found I'd listed the AC incorrectly - the adventure writers modified this creature from the original stats and I missed the change in AC. It made no difference in the combat, as the missed attacks were low enough to also miss the correct AC, but it did mean that Anaerion's second acid orb was a hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 13, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

Kalgor and Gragnor search the "body" and the rest of the room for anything interesting, even though we cannot loot the body and take anything out of the crypt without disturbing the curse.  Take the time to determine which key was the one that should have gone into the back of the automaton. (sooty or well?)[sblock=search]a take 20 search by Gragnor is a 32.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2011)

The only potential treasure in the room is the matched set of massive wooden tower shields the golem was using. Kalgor quickly determines that the well key fits the hole in the construct's back.

[sblock=OOC]It's only the treasure that actually belongs here - that which was originally buried with Haatse or the villagers - to which the curse pertains.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 15, 2011)

"Well, South?"  Not waiting for an answer, Kalgor and Gragnor go over to the southern door to inspect for traps and listen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2011)

You perceive neither trap nor sound of occupants on the other side of the door. Trying the door reveals that it is locked; there is a keyhole just above the handle.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 15, 2011)

Kalgor tries the well key in the keyhole.  If that one does not work, he tries the sooty key.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

Anaerion looks at the shields, looking for any indication of magic on them.

OCC: Detect Magic on shields.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2011)

The shields have no magical aura; they're just great wooden monstrosities, unwieldy and quite heavy.

The key from the pool fits the lock on the southern door perfectly, and turns with a smooth action. The door opens to reveal a small chamber with a table on the opposite side of the room. On top of this table are a number of items, each with a small note attached.

Examination of the notes reveals that they were left by the villagers who were sent to prepare the tomb for the arrival of the village youths. There are four notes, each with the name of one of the youths that were to be sent and an explanation of the accompanying item. Along with the notes, you find the following:

Note 01: A rapier of extraordinary workmanship (Masterwork)
Note 02: A Wand of _Mage Armor_ (10 Charges) and a scroll of _Web_.
Note 03: A potion of _Bear's Endurance_ and an _Oil of Magic Weapon_
Note 04: A finely crafted dagger (Masterwork)


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

"Amazing" Anaerion says in awe of the equipment here.  "This equipment will be quite useful. "


----------



## Satin Knights (May 19, 2011)

Kalgor casts detect magic to see if the weapons are more than just finely crafted.  "Let's divide up this stuff and move on.  The oil would be useful on my big blade, if we come across a need for enchanted weapons again."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

None of the weapons are more than masterwork.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

Handing the rapier off to Ravenath, and the potion to Iosef, Anaerion takes the wand, and scroll, and places them into his bag.  He points to the magical dagger, and then to the fine dagger "Hopefully we will be able to give those back to the youths.  I will keep the wand and scroll safe for now, and pray that we will not have to use them.  Iosef, if you need to drink that potion don't hesitate to do so. It will strengthen you health by a bit. "


----------



## Satin Knights (May 19, 2011)

*Kalgor*

"OK.  Let's check out the stairways leading away from the golem's room.  We have that, the closed door in the well room, and the door with the weeping idiot behind it.  It is best to clear the open hallway first.  Less wandering monsters that way."  Kalgor and Gragnor move back to the eastern exit of the golem room, waiting for the rest of the party before proceeding.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

You quickly discover that the stairwell down from the golem room leads only to a stair that ascends once more to the room where you fought the beetle.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 19, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

"Well, it is easier to get back to the well room by going east and around than crawling through the statues and swords.  Onward."
Go east, north, west through entry room, and to the one untried door left available in the well room.  Check it for traps and listen behind it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2011)

Neither Kalgor nor Gragnor hear anything beyond the door, nor do they detect any traps. The door is, however, locked.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2011)

Kalgor tries the well key in the lock.  If that one does not work, he tries the sooty key.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

The sooty key fits the lock, and with its application the door opens smoothly. Neither Kalgor nor Gragnor perceives any traps on the door or beyond; proceeding down the hallway, you come to a smallish room. A small stone bench sits in the center of this dusty chamber. On the far wall is a faded mural depicting the hero Haatse defeating the mercenaries at the entrance to this crypt, with his blade piercing the chest of the mercenary leader. These figures stand alone in the center of a scene of carnage, with dead villagers and mercenaries all around them.

As Kalgor is taking in the 'big picture' on the mural, all of the others seem taken by a particular detail. The Summoner slowly becomes aware of the fact that his Eidolon is staring directly at one spot on the picture. "Um, boss? Check out the necklaces . . . they're a lot alike!"

Indeed, both Haatse and the mercenary leader are wearing necklaces of gold in the painting. Each necklace bears a pendant - while not identical, the pendants are remarkably similar.

[sblock=OOC]Just so we don't get bogged down, the exact design of the amulets is unimportant - it's the fact that they're similar that's of note.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 23, 2011)

"It is rather interesting that such a similarity exists.  What else do we know of Haatse?" Anaerion asks the rest of the group around him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

[sblock=Refresher]Information about Haatse is here.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (May 23, 2011)

-*Strange indeed. The hero and the mercenary having the same necklace? Why should they?*


----------



## Satin Knights (May 24, 2011)

"They used to work together, broke up, and then ended up killing each other.  Not really a mystery to me."

"OK Gragnor, go look down that hall for traps."

"OK."
[sblock=actions]Gragnor moves slowly down the hall looking for traps, and around the corner he finds...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2011)

. . . no traps in the hall. Just around the corner is a door, also apparently untrapped.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 25, 2011)

"Just a doorr herre."
Kalgor follows the cat down the hallway and to the door.  After the others have followed in as well, Kalgor opens the door to see...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2011)

A single pillar in the center of the room supports this wide, domed chamber. The pillar is surrounded by a pit, but a stone bridge crosses the pit on the south side. Dozens of arrows jut from holes in the pillar, facing every direction.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 25, 2011)

With a close inspection of the arrows, Anaerion gets the sense they are not just for show.  Hoping they dont do something to set off whatever this thing is, he ducks low to the ground, ready to hit the deck if need be.


----------



## rb780nm (May 25, 2011)

"This looks quite dangerous, friends. We should be cautious crossing this room," the quiet paladin suggests.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 26, 2011)

To the quiet paladin, "Is your shield going to be big enough to hide behind, or are we going to have to go back and borrow the shields from Mr. Splinters?"


----------



## rb780nm (May 26, 2011)

"That's a very good question..." Iosef thinks for a while. "I don't think all of us can hide behind my shield at once. The Golem's shield might come in handy here."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 26, 2011)

"When we defeated that thing, I was hoping we didn't have to drag those heavy things around.  I am still feeling a little weak here.  Looks like we do.  Otherwise, there wouldn't have been a key to turn him off.  Let's go get them."
[sblock=ooc]Backtrack clockwise, the long way around, get the two tower shields, and return the long way around with them back to here.  That avoids the hall with the sharp blades.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2011)

As Kalgor turns to lead you back to the wood golem's room, the pillar begins rotating with an ominous rumble. Arrows fly out from the pillar in all directions, filling the room with a hail of wooden shafts. The shafts clatter against the stone walls of the room, and two find their way through the open doorway to strike painfully at Kalgor and Iosef.

[sblock=Actions]Kalgor and Iosef each take 1d8 non-lethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (May 26, 2011)

-*Fast! Get out of here! Run!* -Ravenath keeps running.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 26, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

Leaving to get the tower shields.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 27, 2011)

With the rest of the group running out, Anaerion turns and runs out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


That just leaves Iosef - running as well?


----------



## rb780nm (May 27, 2011)

Iosef runs after the others towards the tower shields.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2011)

As you run down the hall, you hear the door slam shut behind you and the ominous sound of the arrows thunking into it in regular intervals. You grab the shields and manage to wrestle them back to the door. Only silence greets you from the other side of the closed portal.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 27, 2011)

Gragnor stands around the hallway corner waiting.  Now, with a big tower shield to hide behind, Kalgor reopens the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2011)

You open the door to a truly disturbing scene - the room beyond is now littered with hundreds, possibly a thousand, blunt arrows. Had you been inside for the entire fusillade you would surely have been gravely wounded, if not killed outright. The tower is now still, the room silent.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 30, 2011)

Anaerion looks around and says, with a small amount of fear in his voice, "Glad we got out of that one?  However, I suppose it could be over now."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 30, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

"Not sure."  Kalgor enters the room, moving slowly because of the massive shield he is lugging around.  He slowly circles clockwise, searching the room and both doors.  Gragnor joins him, standing behind his partner and the big shield, meticulously searching the room. [sblock=search]Take 20 search for Gragnor is a 32.[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (May 31, 2011)

-*Well, we should keep going if there isn't any more ammunition in that bows. But... how could we know if there isn't more ammunition in?*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kalgor*

"We don't know.  That is why I am using this heavy shield."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2011)

You move into the room, working to keep you footing on the arrow littered ground. The column does nothing; Gragnor notes that the arrow holes are now empty. A careful search reveals that there is nothing of value in this room.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 1, 2011)

"It looks like all is well.  My guess is that when the door slammed shot, we would be hit with those arrows.  However, because we were not all in this room, we were able to escape. "


----------



## Ravenath (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*



So we have searched room 11 and nothing, right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2011)

OOC: Correct. Nothing left except the Wailing Man room and the door to the south in this room.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kalgor*

"Well, the paladin and I got beat up a bit by those arrows.  Maybe we should rest here for a while before pressing on.  I am also just about out of spells."

[sblock=ooc]Iosef and I took 7 nonlethal damage from the arrows, and I think Iosef started the day still a bit injured.  The nonlethal damage will heal with resting, and getting spells back would be good for all.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2011)

"I am in a similar position.  However, let us try and convince our wailing friend one last time before resting outside.  He does not seem to have fully lost his mind yet."
[sblock=OCC]indeed.  I have very little spells left as well.  getting them back would be great.

Mowgli, how far along are we to level 3?  I think Iosef should be close soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ravenath (Jun 3, 2011)

-*I agree. And, you know? It's a strange sensation. Before, without magic in my life, I depended solely in my sword. Now, I have to rest to be at my full capabilities. It's kind of a disadvantage, you know?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=OCC]Mowgli, how far along are we to level 3?  I think Iosef should be close soon.[/sblock]




[sblock=Current XP/Levels]Indeed he should! In fact, he leveled back on 04/17. I've edited the first post to reflect new date breaks.

After adjustments, I have current XP totals at 2443 for Anaerion, Kalgor and Ravenath, 3990 for Iosef.

[MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION]: You may level Iosef to 3rd![/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice... I'll get on to that this weekend.

Meanwhile, I vote for resting as well...


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 3, 2011)

"OK.  Let's get the wailer out of his room and go rest outside.  This time should be a little easier.  Since these shields weigh forty five pounds and have handle straps, one of them will make a good battering ram.  Let's clear the random bones that was on the floor first and move them over to the beetle room so he doesn't get spooked by them when he does get into the hallway.  Once he is outside, he can run back to town on his own."

"Sounds good?  Let's go."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2011)

You make your way back 'round to the howling man's room. There is no sound from within the room as you approach this time.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anaerion will knock and say "Friend, we are here to help you.  Will you please answer us?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 6, 2011)

Kalgor pushes on the door, trying to force it open.


----------



## Ravenath (Jun 7, 2011)

-*Sir, tell us you are there!*


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 9, 2011)

Iosef lowers his shoulder and tries to bash in the door.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 9, 2011)

Kalgor attempts to assist Iosef, but does not get the timing right.

"We brought the shields, and just one of them is forty five pounds.  So, let's swing it like a battering ram, and this should be easier."

[sblock=ooc]Eventually, we break through.  How many successful rolls do we need?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2011)

OOC: Just a quick note to let you know I'm here - I put a post in the Social Group indicating that RL has me swamped. Hopefully I'll be able to do some catching up tomorrow. If you stick with it you'll break through - I won't make you roll any more.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2011)

After several hard pushes against the door - and after dodging several crossbow bolts fired through the widening crack - you manage to force the door wide enough to get through.

The pitiful creature on the other side continues his mad wailing, accusing you of being another trick of the "one with the voice of death, who stalks these halls in ancient mail."

Once you've forced your way into the room he backs into a far corner, brandishing a loaded light crossbow at you and admonishing you to come no closer.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2011)

"Mayor Uptal sent us to rescue you.  We have destroyed all the monsters and walking dead between here and the crypt entrance.  Now it is time for us to lead you to the entrance so you can walk back to town.  We will finish the mission of returning the children's flame to the town after you have gone."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2011)

Suspicion and relief roll in waves across the man's expression as he takes in the words. The crossbow wavers, lowering then holding firm, then lowering again.  "Mayor Uptal? Thank the Gods you're here! Wait, you're not a trick of the ancient one? No, you can't be . . . he'd not know Mayor Uptal's name . . . unless he picked it from my mind! Oh, my." The man forgets your presence for a moment, then focuses on you again and calms. "There were six of us, sent to prepare the Crypt for the yearly trial. I haven't seen any of the others for three days now, but I'm sure my sister Dimira is alive! The voice took her, but I won't leave without her! I won't!"

A cursory glance around the room shows that besides the man and his crossbow there are several pallets made up, a couple of lanterns and some rations piled in the corner and two potions bottles clearly labeled "Healing."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 15, 2011)

Knowing they needed to rest, and seeing that this man here has defeneded this place well enough (His mind is another thing though) Anaerion speaks up and says "Sir, we will rescue your sister, but for now we need to rest.  As was mentioned, we have defeated the monsters on this floor, and will soon be meeting this 'ancient one' you fear.  We will get to the bottom of this, I assure you"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kalgor*

With his rage over the situation, Kalgor doesn't even hear Anaerion's calmer talk.
"What? .  You worthless piece of pond skum!  You left you sister out there for days while you cowered in this closet?  Ugh!  I should run you through with my sword myself." 

Kalgor pushes past the man and grabs up the two potions, then hands them to Anaerion.  "Verify these are what they say they are.  I don't want to be drinking kobold poison."

"Well gentlemen, we have a damsel in distress because of this IDIOT before us.  No matter how tired we are, we are going to have to push on and save her.  If we don't push on now, and she is harmed, we would be as guilty as this lowly piece of trash."

[sblock=ooc]Let Anaerion do a spell craft check to identify the potions.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2011)

As the wizard mentions rescuing his sister, a gleam of hope enters the madman's eyes and he begins to nod. With Kalgor's much more angry words, that look turns to one of frantic panic. He cowers in the corner (well away from the indicated potions and gear), once more brandishing his crossbow at the group. "You _*are*_ sent by the bones that walk! I knew it! I knew it! OH, DEMIRA . . . what have I done?!"

[sblock=OOC]Roll initiative . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 15, 2011)

[sblock=mini stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 17, with 7 non-lethal, Init +2
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +1, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 20 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*



Finally Leveled Iosef up.

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Iosef_Tellus_(rb780nm)


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anaerion glares at Kalgor before looking back at the man and saying "We do not wish to fight you.  Please lower your weapon before you get hurt."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2011)

OOC: That just leaves Ravenath. With the time difference he usually posts early AM (US Central time). If you beat a 17 (just Iosef so far) go ahead and state your action.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 16, 2011)

In a calmer tone, "I don't want to fight either, I am just upset you left a damsel in distress AND you didn't tell us earlier."

[sblock=actions]free action to talk out of turn[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 16, 2011)

With a sigh, Iosef drops his sword and dives for the scared boy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2011)

Iosef moves even as Kalgor and Anaerion are speaking.

The deranged fellow gives a pitiful little shriek as Iosef slips easily under his extended crossbow and barrels into him, easily wrapping him up in mailed arms. He desperately squeezes off a shot which flies over Ravenath's head and strikes sparks from the stone ceiling. The madman writhes and squirms, almost - but not quite - slipping from Iosef's grasp.

        *GM:*  [MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION]'s 16 initiative ties him with Gragnor. Party is up, everyone will act before Roldare has another action.

(No 3rd level feat selected for Iosef at this point. I'm assuming he didn't take Improved Grapple, so gave Roldare an AoO).     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Iosef              18/10/18    02      Grappled (C*)
Roldare            12/11/11    00      Grappled
Anaerion           17/13/14    00      
Ravenath           17/13/14    00      
Gragnor            24/14/21    00      
Kalgor             16/12/14    00      STR Damage: 5

*Controls Grapple
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


No, I took improved Lay on Hands - seemed more prudent on the whole as I'm the party healer, and choosing a grapple feat seems a little meta-gamey right now


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 17, 2011)

Since the paladin is tackling this jumpy guy, Kalgor will pull out some rope to secure him with.
[sblock=ooc]That is tame enough that it won't interfere with what Anaerion Ravenath might want to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2011)

*GM:*  Just need actions for Ravenath and Anaerion.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 20, 2011)

OCC: my bad...thought my post went through earlier. 

Anaerion does not want to hurt the man, but also does not want anything to pounce them while distracted. He looks around to make sure no one is coming.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> OCC: my bad...thought my post went through earlier.
> 
> Anaerion does not want to hurt the man, but also does not want anything to pounce them while distracted. He looks around to make sure no one is coming.




OOC: Nope, my bad. Your post did go, I just didn't look quite far enough back. Just [MENTION=99475]Ravenath[/MENTION], then.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2011)

OOC: Just realized that Iosef has an action coming as well - he grappled, Roldare took his AoO and then tried to break the grapple. Kalgor's taking out rope, Anaerion's talking and staying out of the way. I'll move forward this evening, NPCing Ravenath if necessary.


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do I? I thought that was only on subsequent turns of grappling. If not, I want to pin him


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2011)

Ravenath watches the events unfold, at first uncertain about what to do to help the situation. Finally, he moves in to help Iosef restrain the wildly thrashing villager.

Alas, his efforts aren't exactly helpful . . . in fact, he's almost more a hindrance than a help!

        *GM:*  Iosef's up, then Roldare.


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 26, 2011)

Iosef shifts his hold on the boy and tries to force him to the ground. 









*OOC:*


Slightly fuzzy on the wrestlig rules - I make an attack with my DNA bonus, right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2011)

[sblock=Wras'lin!]Sort of. Now that you've established the Grapple, each round you have to roll to maintain it (as a standard action). This roll is modified by your CMB (+4 for Iosef) and gets an additional +5 since you've already got the grapple established. As a part of this standard action, you can also move him, damage him, pin him or tie him up (no extra roll required).

In this case, your 8 (+9) is more than good enough to maintain your grapple.[/sblock]

Iosef tightens his hold, managing to flip the man to his stomach and wrench his wrists behind his back. Once the burly Paladin has him pinned, the man stops his struggle and simply lies there weeping quietly.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 28, 2011)

Assuming Anaerion is still watching at the door, Kalgor binds Roldare's hands that the paladin has pinned.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anaerion will keep a look out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2011)

You've got the poor madman tied up and subdued; he continues to murmur to himself and weep softly but otherwise is offering no threat to you. What's next for the intrepid Crypt Crawlers?

(OOC: I'm back from the holiday weekend, BTW. )


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 6, 2011)

With a sigh of relief, Anaerion closes the door behind him.  He first makes sure you can lock it, and then goes over to the rest of the group and says "I think we still should rest.  As we still do not know what is currently down there, we have to be at the top of our game before starting.  While I agree rescuing this man's sister is imporant, it is meaningless if we die along the way."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2011)

"I am sore, tired, and out of spells.  But I cannot justify leaving the damsel to fend for herself for another night.  If we sneak down there, searching just for her, we may have a chance."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2011)

The man continues to sit quietly in the corner, whimpering occasionally and muttering about "bones that walk."


----------



## rb780nm (Jul 6, 2011)

"I agree, we cannot leave this man's sister lost any longer"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anaerion can tell when to give up. With a small nod, he says "Very well. Then let us be on our way."

OCC:Mowgli, what are we going to do w/ Ravenath?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/Ravenath]I've been pondering that very thing. He hasn't been on in a LONG time now. Did I miss a memo about him being out of town again, or is this a genuine AWOL? If he's AWOL, what would be your preference? Most tidy solution I can think of is to leave him with Roldare (the madman); I'll make a note of the date and we'll calculate XP without him until he returns. Alternatively, I could recruit another player from the Dunn Wright and we could do some mysterious GM hand waving to put him in need of rescue in the next room.

Anyone have a preference?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/Ravenath]He has been AWOL for 30 days now, and I didn't see any notice that he was going to be unavailable for a while.  I say we march Roldare outside.  When we get outside the crypt, we find a new player has been sent on the quest from the town as well, so Ravenath gets the job of escorting Roldare back to town, while the new guy takes his place.  

It ensures our "rescue" part has succeeded at least partially, and is a mostly seamless transition for the new guy to come in.  And it gives us one fresh guy at least.  Kalgor's words and attitude have painted him into a corner where he will try to press on to rescue the sister when it is not the wise choice.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


SOunds like a good plan to me


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 7, 2011)

OCC: Works for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Works for me as well - we'll make it so! I've posted a request for a replacement in the DWI.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


Replacement found! I've got some book-keeping to do to track XP/GP accurately. I'll consider today the official end of Ravenath's character and the intro of our new PC, though she likely won't make an actual appearance for a day or two.

In discussions with perrinmiller (the new player) we've decided that it works out best for his character and for the story for her to be actually in the Crypt; you'll encounter her once you've sent Roldare on his way home and started clearing the remaining areas.

I hope to get everything tidied up and moving again over the weekend - I should have lots of time to devote to it.

Feel free to use this time RPing getting Roldare outside and working through how to proceed from here - you should have a good idea of how he'll act if you want to include his actions in your posts, and he's told you all he can/will of what his fractured mind remembers from his days in the Crypt.





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2011)

"OK, Get up you miserable bastard!" as Kalgor lifts Roldare to his feet by his elbows. "You are going home, because I am not going to put up with your sniveling cowardliness. March!"  Kalgor points to the door and Gragnor takes lead going to the entrance of the crypt.  Kalgor prods Roldare along with the butt of his hanbo.

Once outside the crypt, "Ravenath, you take him back to town.  Report to the mayor that these fools managed to provoke the curse and most of them died.  We are going back in to try and save Roldare's sister, which this sniveling waste left in there alone for three days now."

"I won't leave without my sister!"

"Boss, you said I couldn't eat anything inside the crrypt."  The panther licks his lips, "He ain't in the crrypt anymore."

"Aieeeeeeee!" Roldare starts running, his hands still bound behind him.

The panther smiles.

To Ravenath, "Have fun chasing him."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2011)

Roldare hares off in the general direction of Haatse, Ravenath in hot pursuit. The normal evening sounds return gradually in the wake of the two men's noisy departure.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anaerion glared at Kalgor for what he did, but decided to say nothing against it.  Instead he turns around and says "Let us do this."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 20, 2011)

"OK.  Let's go find the little girl."  Gragnor takes point going back into the crypt, heading west, south, and then east to the circular room.  Gragnor and Kalgor listen for activity behind the southern door of the circular room.


----------



## rb780nm (Jul 20, 2011)

Iosef follows, sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2011)

Neither Kalgor nor Gragnor hears any sounds from beyond the door.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 21, 2011)

Kalgor opens the door, and Gragnor goes in first.
[sblock=mini stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 17, with 7 non-lethal, Init +2, Perception +1
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +1, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm on vacation until a week from Sunday. I'll be able to post at least once or twice daily starting tomorrow evening or Sunday morning, but until then it'll be just checking in on my phone to keep up with what's going on.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 24, 2011)

*GM:*  Anaerion and Kalgor (and Ravenath, if he's reading this) made level 3 as of 07/14/2011. You may update your characters as you wish. Shall I delay this fight until you get your characters situated?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 24, 2011)

OCC:  Mowgli, how much XP have we earned?  In case the judges ask.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 24, 2011)

*GM:*  *Housekeeping Complete!*

I decided the easiest way to handle the bookkeeping for this would be to treat the two "parts" of Crypt as two separate adventures. I've put the XP/Treasure for the first and second parts in their own Spoilers in the first post of the adventure.

*Total XP:* Includes Starting XP, Time XP, and Encounter XP
*Payout:* This is the difference between the treasure awarded to date and the total expected treasure value, including Time GP. Please add this gold to your characters.

[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] - Would you mind going ahead and looking over the numbers for us? Dates of each encounter (and notations of when characters leveled) are in the post.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mowgli
My numbers aren't matching up with yours.  For example, Iosef:

Starts with: 1191xp +100 (Encounter 1) +105 (15 days TBX) = 1396 (level 2) (ok so far).
But then…
1396 +953 (Encounters 2-6) + 748 (68 days TBX) = 3097; not quite enough for level three.

Similarly, the others:
Start with: 0xp +853 (Encounters 1-5) +406 (58 days TBX) = 1259; not quite enough for second level.

If I haven't miscalculated this throws off the whole chain of the leveling progression.  I don't want to disrupt your game thread too much so we can continue this elsewhere if you wish: pm or judge discussion thread or something.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 24, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]My character is ready for review.  Swapped Heirloom Weapon for Indomitable Faith because of the errata nerfing.  I had originally taken the Additional Traits feat to squeeze that trait in as my third, and now it is not as desirable.  Oh well.  I am not burning my only retrain possibility on just one feat.

I cannot get the equipment totals to match up, so I just listed unaccounted losses with the difference.

Next level, Barbarian or Alchemist? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2011)

*GM:*  OK, so I should never do housekeeping when running on 4 hours sleep in the last 48 

Think I've got it all fixed now, and everyone should actually come out even better than what I had originally posted (but you might want to wait for GlassEye to approve before setting your XP/GP in stone).


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Your numbers look great. <stamp o' approval>  My apologies for the delay.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]We are both leveled up and approved.  We are ready to open the door, find the girl in the first room, close the door and find a comfy room to rest in for the night.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

*Well, if you insist . . .*

Kalgor opens the door and Gragnor rushes inside, almost tripping over a lithe female form stirring from apparent unconsciousness just inside the doorway. The disruption in his entrance sets the eidolon back on his heels a bit . . . he's slow to notice and react to the four bloody forms standing silently in the darkness.

As light from the hallway floods through the now open doorway, the forms stir to (un)life . . .

        *GM:*  Anaerion is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
Gragnor is in the room (at D8), the rest are just outside in standard order (Kalgor, Iosef, Anaerion). Tyrien is prone but conscious. Combatants list below is in initiative order.

(What is your light source, BTW?)







```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      FF
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      FF
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      FF; Prone
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      FF
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      FF; STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    02      FF
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      FF
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    00      FF
Gragnor            20/14/17    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Just posting to get my counter started and my mini-stat block done.





Tyrien groans and her eyes flutter open, "What the...?" It takes a moment to understand what is going on, but she knows she is lying on the floor inside the crypt.

The female archer is dressed in her woodland attire with a chain shirt covering her torso.  Her weapons all appear to be in place, but not in her hands, and her pouch is still bulging slightly from the items contained within.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Prone

Chakrams: 5/5 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

OCC: Anaerion does have light memorized, so probably glowing from his crossbow or something.

Anaerion sees the undead things, and wondering what they were, decides that destroying these things come first, blasts the things with his last missile spell.  However, he notices that instead of just one, two are fired from his hand, slamming into the closest bone thing. (C5)

[sblock=Anaerion]
Crossbow: +3 1d8
Acid Splash: +3 1d3
F:+3 R: +4 W: +2 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Updated for the new day:
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Light
Level 1: Mage Armor(d), Magic Missile,  Magic Missile, Magic Missile
Level 2: NONE
Amulet: No
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Iosef has light as a racial power too, IIRC. I'll light it up when the current spell expires.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

Anaerion's bolts slam into the skeleton closest to the stirring girl; the creature totters but doesn't fall.

[sblock=Anaerion]These are Bloody Skeletons - very similar to your garden variety skeletons but with extra vitality that causes them to heal quickly and to return to (un)life about an hour after they're slain. The only ways to prevent their reanimation are: destroying them with positive energy, 'slaying' them in the area of a _Bless_ or _Hallow_ spell, or sprinkling their remains with Holy Water.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

One of the skeletons at the back of the room sees the cat come through the door and skid to a halt. It rushes forward in a clatter of bones and makes an awkward chop at Gragnor around the corner and over the girl's body; it's scimitar clangs against the wall.

        *GM:*  Tyrien's up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      FF; Prone
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      FF
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      FF; STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    02      FF
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      FF
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    06      FF
Gragnor            20/14/17    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien sees a walking dead right next to her and exclaims, "Yikes! Hey, you guys help me out here." 

The archer is at a big tactical disadvantage and she knows it, _This is not good at all!_

She puts her arms up protectively and stands up, giving the skeleton a free opportunity at her.  Then she steps back away.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action: *Total Defense +4AC Dodge, AC at 18 for the AoO, then 22*Move Action:* Stand up
*Free Action:* 5ft step to C7 & Talking
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 22 (18 while prone) (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) +4 AC Dodge
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Prone, Total Defense

Chakrams: 5/5 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

The skeleton standing over Tyrien notes her move to stand and makes another clumsy swing, missing by a good bit.

Another skeleton at the back of the room moves fast, closing with the newly risen girl and also missing.

        *GM:*  That brings us to Kalgor and Iosef.     

[sblock=Combat Status]







```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    00      
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    02      
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      FF
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    06      FF
Gragnor            20/14/17    00      FF
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jul 28, 2011)

Iosef squeezes past the cat and enters the room. He swings his sword at the skeleton attacking the archer.

"Return to death, Abomination!" he cries as he lands a blow upon the undead creature.

OOC:Move D7, Attack c6 for 21 vs AC, 8 Damage


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 28, 2011)

Kalgor switches weapons and moves in front of the paladin, attacking the closest skeleton to the doorway, but missing with his new weapon. "Get out Dimira!  We are here to rescue you!"
[sblock=actions]Free drop greatsword in hallway, Move to D6 and draw handbo while moving, taking 2 AoOs, attack skeleton at e7.  OOC: Kalgor boosted DEX before going after the shadow the second time, so AC 15. Gragnor's Mage Armor has probably run out, so AC 16 for him.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 27, with 7 non-lethal, Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 29, 2011)

"Guys!  The only way we are going to take these out permanently is with holy power or holy water.  Iosef, channel your god through your fist and smack them silly! If you have a mace or something, use those instead!"

OCC: Better known as Lay on hands, but still.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the thing's notices and reacts to Kalgor's entry, but its swing - like that of the other - is clumsy. The Aasimar's blow misses as well. Iosef smacks the bloody skeleton soundly with his sword, but the creatures bone turns most of the blow.

Both of the remaining skeletons mindlessly attack the most easily reached living creature in the room - Kalgor. Scimitars swing in efficient tandem, and the man finds himself unable to dodge either blow. The rusty blade score deep cuts in his side and thigh.

        *GM:*  Gragnor's up, then the top of Round 02 and Anaerion before the Skels go again.     

OOC: BTW, Bad Guy tokens are numbered in the top right corner (though they can be a little hard to read). Feel free to keep referring to your targets with grid coordinates - either way is fine with me!

[sblock=Combat Status]SK - Only one AoO, I _think_ (Skeleton 01 (E7) already took an AoO this round when Tyrien stood up). Is there another I'm missing? Thanks for the heads up on your ACs. Also, nice RP with mistaking Tyrien for Dimira - was wondering if that would occur 







```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    03      
Kalgor             15/12/13    07      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    02      
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    06      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 29, 2011)

Gragnor moves up the middle gracefully avoiding additional scimitars and ineffectually bites at the bones the wizard shot.
[sblock=actions]Move to C4 using Acrobatics, Bite C5.  Damn posts are in the way!!
OOC: Yeah, Kalgor only provoked one AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 29, 2011)

Anaerion, knowing there is not much he CAN do against these guys, knows that he should get them down one by one. 

He points at the same guy he hit before, only instead of missiles a glob of acid is lobbed at it. However, It went right through the skeletons eye socket, and hit the back wall with a splash.
[sblock=Anaerion]
HP: 23
Crossbow: +3 1d8
Acid Splash: +3 1d3
F:+3 R: +4 W: +2 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Spells
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Light
Level 1: Mage Armor(d), Magic Missile,  Magic Missile, Magic Missile
Level 2: NONE
Amulet: No[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the Skeleton's snaps it's head to the side tracking Gragnor's movement, but it's too slow - and the cat too graceful - to take advantage of the chance. Acid splashes the post just over Gragnor's head, the Eidolon misses its bite, and the Skel trapped in the corner slips a scimitar past his defenses, scoring a shallow cut.

        *GM:*  Tyrien's up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    03      
Kalgor             15/12/13    07      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    06      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is relieved that she managed to get herself into a corner and unscathed so far.  But, her would be rescuers cause her some confusion, "Is she here too, where?"

On hearing someone shout out advice on fighting the skeletons, she remarks, "Whoa, things need to be hit with blunt weapons? I got one of those." 

She draws her morningstar and smashes its spiked head into the nearest skeletons ribs, sending bone fragments flying and chuckles.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Draw morningstar
*Standard Action: *Melee attack on Skeleton 2; Morningstar (1d20+3=17,  1d8+2=8)
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 5/5 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyrien's blow reduces her opponent to a pile of bloody bones.

        *GM:*  Kalgor & Iosef!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    00      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    11      Splattered
Kalgor             15/12/13    07      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    06      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 29, 2011)

"Too?" Kalgor steps in front of the girl for a flanking advantage and hits the skeleton between him and his cat. "Are we rescuing the wrong girl?"
[sblock=actions]5' step to C6, attack C5[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 20, with 7 non-lethal, Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2011)

OOC: Just waiting for Iosef now.


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 2, 2011)

Iosef slashes at the skeleton in front of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2011)

Kalgor steps in and thrashes one of the skeletons with his Hanbo; it clatters noisily to the ground. Iosef is less successful - though he, too, connects with his foe his sword once more glances off the skeleton's ribcage. A couple of the ribs crack, but the skeleton is still standing.

The other skeleton still standing moves in on the Paladin, slashing ineffectively with its scimitar.

        *GM:*  Gragnor, then Anaerion!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    04      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    11      Splattered
Kalgor             15/12/13    07      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    00      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    10      Splattered
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 2, 2011)

Gragnor adjusts position and attacks the gooey skeleton.  A claw and bite crunch bones, but the soured taste of the skeleton annoys Gragnor.  The skeleton is limping, but has not stopped kicking yet.
[sblock=actions]5' step to D5, full attack.  Messed up rolling a bit.  Hit with 21, doing only 3 damage, and hit with 18, doing 3 damage again, both bludgeoning.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anaerion, knowing he does not have a line of sight to anything at all, decides to wait until something happens.

OCC: Ready an Acid Splash if something comes in sight +3 vs Touch.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is satisfied with her first blow of revenge.  She remarks with a sniff of petulant indignation, "Wrong girl?  I was in need of rescuing.  You going to lock me back in?"

She could have sworn she remembered hearing or seeing one more of her rescuers when she was lying in the doorway and she does a peek back out.  She comments, "Don't hang back, join the party!" 

_OOC:  @jackslate45 ; Why don't you move to D8 and actually use your Acid Splash?  The corner of the room will protect you (cover) from the AoO, but the skeleton doesn't get cover from your ranged attack._

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action: *n/a
*Free Action:* Talking out of turn[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 5/5 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2011)

OOC: Will wait for jackslate's response and update tonight.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

With a look of absolute terror on his face, Anaerion steps forward and tries to cast the spell.

OCC: Casting Defensively with 3 CL + 4 Mod + 2 Trait vs DC 15.  It was I only have a +0 if Im casting into Melee, vs a +4 I would have if I was not.  I like having better odds to hit .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2011)

Gragnor mauls one of the skeletons, leaving it . . . bloodier. Anaerion steps into the fray and gets off a spell, but his hurled acid once more fails to mark a foe.

The skeleton in the corner mindlessly continues his attack on Iosef, but his rusty scimitar fails to penetrate the holy man's armor.

        *GM:*  Tyrien, Kalgor and Iosef are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    04      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    11      Splattered
Kalgor             15/12/13    07      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    06      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    10      Splattered
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Seeing the tide of battle swinging in their favor, the skeletons dropping, Tyrien gets cocky and sticks with melee combat.  She moves deeper into the room and around the black cat to approach the damaged skeleton from the other side.

She confidently attempts a mighty overhand swing of her morninstar at the creature's skull, "Ha!  Maybe I don't need rescuing. I-- er..."

In her overconfidence, Tyrien catches the spikes on the morningstar on the scabbard of her greatsword across her back as she cocked the weapon and nearly pulled her shoulder out of socket when it snagged.  

It takes her an embarrassing moment to get it free and she never completes the swing.  "... ungh!... Dammit!... ahh, finally."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to E5, via C5 & D4 to avoid AoO
*Standard Action: *Melee attack on Skeleton 3; Morningstar (1d20+3=4,  1d8+2=4)
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 5/5 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 4, 2011)

Kalgor steps in and swings at the skeleton Gragnor is batting around, but misses.[sblock=actions]5' step to D6, std swing[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 20, with 7 non-lethal, Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

*GM:*  Just need Iosef's action and we'll advance.


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 5, 2011)

Iosef swings his sword at the skeleton in the corner.

OOC: Crit threat on E7, failed 
9 damage. 

Sorry, forgot about how PF handles cries.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] I'll need you to confirm that crit threat, please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2011)

Kalgor feels the dank air stir behind him and hears a clatter of bones . . . without even looking, he lashes out behind at the skeleton - thought to be vanquished - rising from the ground. The blow, solid but not devastating, once more separates the bloody skeleton into its component parts.

The remaining skeleton tries to take advantage of the Aasimar's distraction, but fails to capitalize.

[sblock=OOC]Skeleton C6 attempted to stand, I went ahead and rolled an AoO for Kalgor (first initiative of those who could have taken one) to move things along. Y'all let me know if you'd rather I wait for you to decide whether or not to take those in the future.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Gragnor, then Anaerion!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    08      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    07      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    16      Splattered
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    06      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    10      Splattered
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 6, 2011)

Gragnor attacks with one claw doing a bit of damage.
[sblock=Edit OOC]Yeah, take any automatic roll to speed things up for either Kalgor or Gragnor.  I would prefer that.  Most of the important numbers are in the mini-stats for that reason.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 7, 2011)

Once Again, Anaerion tries summoning an acid attack, and tries smacking the undead in front of him with it.

OCC: Casting Defensivly against +9 / DC 15, Ranged Touch on Skeleton 1


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Going to go ahead since Anaerion took down Skeleton1.





Tyrien takes another swing at the skeleton in front of her, but misses.

Frustrated with melee combat not being her forte, she moves to the side allowing Iosef to have a flanking position on the last remaining skeleton still standing.

Drawing out her longbow with her free hand, she remarks, "This is taking too long.  I need to be shooting arrows."

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action: *Melee attack on Skeleton 3; Morningstar (1d20+3=8,  1d8+2=4)
*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to F5
*Move Action:* Draw Longbow[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *
Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar & MWK Comp Longbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 5/5 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

Gragnor's foe remains standing after his attack; Anaerion's hurled glob of acid finally reduces the first skeleton to a pile of bloody bones . . . though a moment after it falls it begins to stir.

Tyrien becomes frustrated with her attempts to melee, and steps back to a more comfortable mode of engagement.

        *GM:*  Kalgor and Iosef!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    11      Splattered
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    07      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    16      Splattered
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    07      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    10      Splattered
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2011)

Kalgor swings at the last standing skeleton, breaking a few more of its bones.
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 20, with 7 non-lethal, Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

The skeleton reels, but manages to remain on its feet . . .


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 7, 2011)

Iosef swings at the skeleton again, striking it


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

Iosef's mighty blow sends the final skeleton clattering to the ground, but the sound of bones clattering on the ground presages the feeling of claws sinking into Kalgor's calf . . . the skeleton at his feet has returned to undeath and lashed out.

        *GM:*  Gragnor and Anaerion are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]






```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Skeleton 01        16/12/14    11      Splattered
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    13      STR Damage: 5
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Skeleton 02        16/12/14    16      Splattered
Skeleton 03        16/12/14    13      
Skeleton 04        16/12/14    10      Prone
Gragnor            16/14/13    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2011)

Gragnor attacks the stubborn skeleton again.  
Kalgor asks "What do we need to do to keep these things down?"
[sblock=actions]Hitting the prone skeleton once for 1 point[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2011)

"We have to bless the area with holy energy.  The only qualified to do this is Iosef!" Anaerion says out loud.

OCC:[MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] how many lay on hands do you have left?  we need at least 4 to keep these things down.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[sblock=OOC]I thought Bloody Skeletons take one hour to regenerate to 1 HP after being reduced to 0HP. 

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]; you still did not act yet. BTW, when you have cover (as Anaerion did vs. Skeleton1) you don't have to worry about AoO and cast defensively. Pg 195 of the Core Rules. [/sblock]Tyrien comments, "At least keep hitting the ones still moving!  Use that acid attack again, mage!"

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action: *n/a
*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *
Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar & MWK Comp Longbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 5/5 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]I thought Bloody Skeletons take one hour to regenerate to 1 HP after being reduced to 0HP.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Normally, they do, but isn't this more fun?   The adventure was written without accounting for TXP, so you guys are (w/ the exception of Tyrien) a bit tougher than the encounters were designed for. And so far it's been pretty much a cake-walk. So I beefed these guys up a little, meaning they're more troublesome, but you'll get more XP as well.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


As far as I can see, going back over the last 20 pages, I haven't used a lay on hands since we slept before the shadow fight. Which should mean I've got 6 available. In which case I'll start using them.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 9, 2011)

Kalgor continues to crush bones until Iosef has permanently put the skeletons to rest.[sblock=actions]std attack prone and helpless skel 1[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 14, with 7 non-lethal, Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2011)

OCC: Something about splashing some acid


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2011)

*Combat Resolved*

Kalgor, Tyrien and Anaerion pummel the downed skeletons to keep them in their rightful place until Iosef makes his rounds, Laying Hands on each in turn and sending them to their (truly) eternal rest.

OOC: Combat's over!


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien takes pleasure is bashing the skeleton's skulls around, almost like a game while she waits for the paladin to send them on their final rest.

Then she puts the morningstar away, leaving her longbow in hand.

Taking in her rescuers, Tyrien peppers them with questions asking, "So who are you you fellas?  I don't recognize you from Haatse. Where is Dimira?  Is she in trouble?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *
Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 3/3 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 10, 2011)

"We are not from Haaste, correct.  We were hired in Venza to find out what happened to the search party who came before us.  We found one surivior who was quite shocked, and...convinced him to go home." Anaerion said, glaring at Kalgor.  "However, we know very little as to what happened before.   Where you part of the original group of adventurers who came here?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 11, 2011)

"Yeah, I sent him home.  He got scared when the skeletons captured his sister Dimira, and locked himself in a closet for three days instead of trying to rescue her.  I kicked that whiny coward out, and we started searching for Dimira.  That is when we found you."

"Where are those healing potions we found earlier with Roldare?  I quite bloody here, and this is my own blood."[sblock=ooc]Just under half my hitpoints.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien keeps chattering away, "Venza, huh? I have never been there. What's it like?"

"I was with the others, yes.  Good riddance on Dimira's brother.  I did not care much for him.  He was always trying to pinch my butt, thinking he could get away with harassing me since I am sort of adopted by the ranger Palarna Lastrid and not originally from Haatse."

"But, as you can see, it is only me here with these skeletons. I fled into this room and... darn if I remember...  Well, I must have tripped a trap or something, I only woke up when you opened the door.  I guess the walking bones thought I was dead."

"Say, I am hungry.  Did you guys bring some food with you? I haven't eaten in... well, forever I guess.  Being dead certainly works up an appetite."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *
Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 3/3 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

[sblock=Tyrien Level-up]Yesterday when combat ended, that 300XP put Tyrien to 2nd level.  With DMC spent she was at 1050.  Add in 300+196(28days x 7) = 1546XP.

I am going to commence leveling her up.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2011)

*GM:*  That works for me, PM.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Level-up awaiting approval.





Tyrien doesn't stop chattering and replies to the wounded Aasimar, "If you give me a moment, I might have something that will heal those wounds."

All this time she has been looking around the chamber carefully.

 _OOC: Search the chamber rolling Perception (+7) on each area until beating DC22._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *
Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 3/3 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 12, 2011)

Kalgor remembers he handed the potions to Anaerion for validation.  He gets them back from him, and does a little validation of his own.  "Great, these say 'Healing', but I can't tell for sure.  Can I get a little help before poisoning myself?"
[sblock=ooc]Cast Detect Magic and use Spellcraft to identify failed twice!  Assuming 2 cure light wounds potions is what Roldare had.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2011)

A thorough search of the chamber reveals nothing of worth . . . just the now thoroughly dead bloody corpses.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


If any of you bothered to RP with Tyrien, you could get healed with her CLW spells rather than waste treasure.  So far no one has even introduced themselves to the stranger nor answered her questions.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Edit in progress!!!


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 13, 2011)

Reaching into his backpack, "Um, here's some food." as he pulls out some black cloth bandages for himself this time. [sblock=ooc]IC: Kalgor's a little more interested in dealing with his bloody wounds that chatting at the moment.  OOC: Since you haven't rested since you leveled, I don't think you have access to your new spells yet. It looks like Anaerion's net connection dropped out on him mid thought.  And Iosef always seems to be quiet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Looking at the leveling rules & considering she has Bard spells, she is good to go as soon as she is approved for level 2.  And she offered to help with Kalgor's bloody problem.  {pun intended  }

It's a shame Iosef hasn't changed since his days with Borric. How sad for you guys with only two interacting.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 13, 2011)

Whispering, "Well, am I going to get that help, or are you going to keep chattering and draw every other dangerous creature in here right to us?"

The cat whispers back, "She wants you name."

"I didn't bother asking her name before saving her scrawny little butt."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien accepts the offered food and speaks softly in between mouthfuls, "I didn't know your cat speaks.  Do you think there are more creatures around? Must be lots of them, eh?"

"What's your name Sir Puss?"  She is looking at the talking cat. 

Not offended by her butt being called scrawny, she remarks softly to the Aasimar, "Well you thought I was Dimira.  But, I am not.  I thank you nonetheless, however.  Let me see what I can do about that wound of yours..."

This being her first time trying such a thing, she is not sure what to expect.

"Humph, not very good.  How's that?  I can do it again, but that will be all for the day.  I am more of an archer, this spell business is more of a hobby, really."

 CLW (1d8+1=4) 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *
Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Chakrams: 3/3 Remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Iosef's been distracted, sorry...







"Greetings, Tyrien. I am Iosef Tellus - paladin. I believe my lord has blessed me with more healing energies. Dose anyone require aid?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anaerion nods his head towards the newcomer and says "I am Anaerion.  I have been assisting our group with spell work as best I can."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2011)

"Well, I am still quite bruised, bloody and weak here.  I can't even tell if these two potions labeled healing are what the say they are." [sblock=ooc]Still down 9 HP, 3 non-lethal, and 5 STR damage. My attempt at identifying the potions failed for both.  
I assume the GM wants us to say we are bloody or scratched instead of giving out exact numbers in character.[/sblock]"Grrragnor is my name.  Kalgor don't like giving out his name on account of the bounty hun..." as a handbo sails over his head.  The cat ducks and slinks into a corner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien wipes her mouth on the back of her sleeve and finishes up chewing before returning the introductions, "Well met, I am Tyrien e'Adrianne."

"Do you like scratching behind the ears, Gragnor?"  She doesn't wait for an answer and impetuously begins anyway.

Looking at the still battered Aasimar, "I can give it another shot, maybe the knight here can help you as well.  But, I cannot do much for weakness.  What you need is one of those potions that will let you remain stiff all night... Oh, not that kind of problem, huh?"

She uses her second healing spell.

"Well, you look better, but not perfect."

"So... What shall we do now?"

CLW (1d8+1=5)

_OOC: Mowgli, can we have a map of the chamber and the surrounding area, please?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2011)

OOC: Map - Crypt Upper Level (Stairs on the south wall go down . . .


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 15, 2011)

With the small break, Anaerion had taken out his spell book, and reads over it.  He realizes that the few spells near the middle make some more sense to him, so he tries mouthing the words to himself, realizing how easy they come to his lips. 

OCC: Hopefully have enough time to memorize spells in his second level spell slots. If not just tell him to move it.


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 15, 2011)

Seeing Kalgor's wounds still bleed, Iosef mutters a prayer and places his hands over the injured areas. Healing energy flows through them, closing the wounds.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 15, 2011)

Gragor sulks in the corner, knowing he upset his master. After the paladin's work, all of Kalgor's wounds have healed.  "OK. So, we have another little girl to find.  Oh wait, the wizard is doing a bit of book work.  We will wait 'til he is done, then go searching for the little lass, quietly."  Gragnor moves to guard the stairs to the south from a slight distance.  Kalgor pockets the untrusted potions, and gathers his handbo and greatsword, then waits. [sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, orHandbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Memorizing a few spells is just 15 minutes, so we can wait that long before continuing south down the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 16, 2011)

After Anaerion has finished brushing up on spells in his book and has packed it away, Kalgor says "Let's go find that other lost girl."  Gragnor takes lead going down the steps, with Kalgor following behind him, greatsword in hand.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien was about to suggest that she scout ahead, since stealth is one of the things she is good at, but the gruff Aasimar did not ask or wait before taking charge. 

She shrugs and whispers a minor cantrip to aid her and follows behind with her bow ready.

She says quietly, "Lead on, but let me know if you find a trap."

_OOC: Begin spamming Resistance_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2011)

OOC: jackslate, I just need to know which spells you're memorizing - if you'll update Anaerion's wiki page I'll lift them from there. Hopefully I'll have some time this evening to move you guys down to the next level; if not, tomorrow AM.

pm, I copy Tyrien's Resistance.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 16, 2011)

Slamming his book shut, Anaerion stands up and says "Let us do this"
[sblock=Anaerion]
Crossbow: +4 1d8
Acid Splash: +4 1d3
F:+3 R: +4 W: +3 (+2 vs Enchantment)

Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Light
Level 1: Mage Armor(d), Magic Missile,  Magic Missile, Magic Missile
Level 2: Glitterdust(d), Glitterdust, Invisibility
Amulet: No
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2011)

The Wizard finishes committing his new spells to memory, the new girl and the Paladin heal up the Summoner, and everyone's ready to delve deeper into the Crypt of the Everflame in search of the missing villager.

As Gragnor leads the way down the steps, there is a sound of dripping water in an otherwise oppressive quiet. A growing stench of rot and decay begins to fill your nostrils as you reach the bottom of the stairs and enter a circular room with three hallways exiting. There's a small pedestal in the center of the room; an inscription on the floor reads, _"To the south you might take your ease, to rest and reflect on Haatse’s deeds. To the east lies the wheel, to open the gate. To the west is the resting place of Haatse, hero of Spoekjebosk Forest."_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] I have Iosef w/ enough XP to level (6010) as of yesterday.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Hmmph, I approved Iosef for level 3 last month.  Was I early?






Tyrien moves further into the circular room, moving stealthily to scout ahead and clear the area for traps.  She carefully checks each section of floor before moving forward.

As she scouts forward she will look east and west, if nothing is there threatening them, she will continue forward to check at the corner of the passageway to the south where it turns west.

_OOC: Take 10 on stealth(+8).  Roll Perception(+7) on each area searched until beating DC22_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nope - 6010 XP is level 4.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 18, 2011)

"Well, if you were part of the group setting up the tests for the town's teenagers, which way do we go now?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2011)

Tyrien's methodical exploration of the circular room reveals no traps. The corridor to the east slopes down very slightly, and there is water collecting on the floor . . . the dripping sounds come from this direction. Tyrien's sharp elven ears also pick up a strange gurgling sound from this direction. As she approaches the western corridor it becomes obvious that the stench originates from that direction. To the south, she peers around the corner and sees that the corridor opens into a room with what looks like a clean fountain on the west wall.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry I am still AfK so I will reply to Kalgor when I get home in several hours.


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 19, 2011)

"Anyone have any ideas where this girl might have got to? Perhaps this place of rest - she might have found sanctuary there?" Iosef says.









*OOC:*



Will get my level up in the wiki shortly.

Now that I have access to spells, I can deal with that STR damage Kalgore has - once I've had an hour to pray/meditate...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien answers the gruff Aasimar's question quietly, "Oh, I have no idea where she might have gone.  I have never been down this far before."

She reports what she has found and suggests, "Well I hope that stench isn't from her disemboweled body.  Perhaps we should check there first."

"If there is a creature there instead, better to deal with it now, than have it come up on us from behind later, eh?"

"I will be right back."

She continues her scouting routine down the western corridor, crouching along the right wall to be harder to spot for potential watchers. At the corner, she cautiously looks around it.

If it looks safe, she will continue farther along. 

_OOC: Take 10 on stealth(+8).  Roll Perception(+7) on each area searched until beating DC22_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 19, 2011)

"I suppose we are to wait here until she squeals in pain." 

 "If she wants my job..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2011)

Tyrien's cautious scouting reveals what appears to be a catacomb around the bend of the western corridor. All is silent, and he finds no traps.

[sblock=OOC]Map below reveals what she can see from just outside the catacomb.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


If Gragnor is normally the stealthy scout, you can send him along with Tyrien.   I am just trying to push things through the tedious parts of the dungeon crawl.





Tyrien motions that it looks all clear to the others behind her.

Since it looks safe, she moves around the corner about 10 feet to get a better look at the catacombs.

_OOC: Take 10 on stealth(+8).  Roll Perception(+7) on each area searched until beating DC22_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Since it looks safe, she moves around the corner about 10 feet to get a better look at the catacombs.




OOC: Just to make sure we're on the same page, you do mean 10' into the catacombs, right? Sticking to the right hand wall? (Nothing going on here . . . Nothing at all . . . )


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Grid coords would help.   Her original post should have put her around the corner, but the map did not reflect that to me.  As long as she doesn't spot anything with Perception beating DC22, she will move forward 5ft.  From the corner that is 2 squares north to the one that is just inside the room ahead.  I think that is just south of a sarcophagus?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

OOC: Grid coordinates would be helpful in some situations, but I've been trying not to put them on the full level map as that comes to a LOT of coordinates. I'll always put them on the battle maps (unless I just forget, which is happening to me more and more at my advanced age ).

That's actually a floor to ceiling column with niches cut into it for laying bodies to rest - this is a catacomb. There'll be grid coordinates coming soon!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

OOC: Would you all mind giving me a new 'standard' marching order? And I'll need an actual perception roll for Tyrien, and to know how the rest of the group responds to her "all clear."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]a) Kalgor would prefer a bunched group clearing rooms, so we can move in and attack swiftly, instead of spending a round or two catching up to the scout.

b) If the half elf is using a glowing "I am here"  floaty light to scout by, Kalgor simply rolls his eyes at the amateur.  The cat is +5 better at spotting things, and can do it in complete darkness.

My preferred order is Gragnor, Kalgor, Iosef, Tyrien, Anaerion because required light sources for the last two kind of defeat sneaky scouting.  Armor penalties make it difficult to be quiet as well.
[/sblock]After the girl waves the group forward from the hallway corner, Gragnor moves in first.  Active Perception chk  

Kalgor follows in afterwards, 10 ft behind Gragnor.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[Sblock=OOC]Last I checked, she is not being stupid and carrying illumination, relying on low-light vision and the illumination that Anaerion is using to see as far as the DM is allowing.  That would defeat the purpose of using Stealth skill.

My original plan was to not engage hostile forces, but to draw them back to the others so we can fight a battle without being constricted in a 5ft wide hallway.  I have had way to many of those encounters lately in other games and would rather avoid them if possible.

I have no issues with the marching order, but I would like such  things communicated between characters, which never happened. If it can be written OOC, it can be written IC; it's a role-playing game after all. 

If you want the impetuous half-elf to go along with your plans, I would appreciate better communication IC.  

BTW, I have not read and have no intention of reading what happened before Tyrien joined.  She wasn't there and would not be privy to those events.[/Sblock]As the others are coming up behind her, Tyrien peers into the dimness, remaining still as possible to maintain stealth.

Perception 1d20+7=25

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

Tyrien waves the others to follow and takes a quiet step into the catacomb beyond the hallway. The brightening of the room as the others move forward both disturbs and reveals the grotesque creature standing silently just beyond the entry; a soft growl emerges from the zombie's throat as it turns to face Tyrien . . .

        *GM:*  No surprise on either side; Tyrien is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Zombie             12/10/12    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Seeing what she thinks is the source of the putrid stench, the rotting walking corpse nearby, Tyrien calls back down the hallway, "Yaow, there are zombies here, fallback and chop them up after they follow me."

She puts her bow away and moves back to the central chamber at the bottom of the stairs where they have room to gang up on the mindless creatures, drawing a chakram as she goes.  Her thoughts, _I draw them in and we cut them up as they walk into our greater numbers, easy as pie._

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action: *Stow longbow
*Move Action:* Move to K1 or K2 (whichever is available) & draw chakram
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> Last I checked, she is not being stupid and carrying illumination, relying on low-light vision and the illumination that Anaerion is using to see as far as the DM is allowing.  That would defeat the purpose of using Stealth skill.



 Well, If Gragnor is just coming up to the first corner, Kalgor is behind him, then Iosef and finally Anaerion with a 20' light source behind him, Anaerion is basically standing on the green X, if he is in the optimal position, and the light just reaches the corner in front of Gragnor.  Dim reflection off of crypt stone walls at the wrong angle might get you 1 or 2 squares north of the corner, but I don't see how the light would turn again, reflecting off of another dark and dull surface at the wrong angle and light up the creature you just ran into.  So, it should get a surprise from total concealment.

That is why I assumed you carried a light source, because otherwise, you are walking backlit into complete darkness.  Dim Light generally doesn't round two corners without the use of mirrors.



perrinmiller said:


> My original plan was to not engage hostile forces, but to draw them back to the others so we can fight a battle without being constricted in a 5ft wide hallway.  I have had way to many of those encounters lately in other games and would rather avoid them if possible.



Yeah, but *you* didn't tell the party that.  You said "I will be right back." which has an implied request to the rest of us to "Wait here."  So, you jumped ahead of the three outsiders that can see in the dark, which two of them you called out by race, ahead of the two big men in armor, and told the party not to follow you in essence.  And all you managed to do is bottle neck us in a hallway anyways, outside of single move range for half the party.



perrinmiller said:


> I have no issues with the marching order, but I would like such  things communicated between characters, which never happened. If it can be written OOC, it can be written IC; it's a role-playing game after all.



 Gragnor and Kalgor took the lead from the first room, going down the stairs.  You are the one that jumped ahead, and then told the party to stay back.



perrinmiller said:


> If you want the impetuous half-elf to go along with your plans, I would appreciate better communication IC.



 She is the one that jumped ahead, changing the party tactics without explaining what she was doing.    "I suppose we are to wait here until she squeals in pain."  and "If she wants my job..." were specifically said IC.  Their sarcastic tone should have been a really obvious "Do you really want to do that?"



perrinmiller said:


> BTW, I have not read and have no intention of reading what happened before Tyrien joined.  She wasn't there and would not be privy to those events.



 And you shouldn't.  The problem is the "rescued girl" took the lead without giving a reason, and wants to get a significant distance ahead of the party, out of one round action range.



perrinmiller said:


> As the others are coming up behind her, Tyrien peers into the dimness, remaining still as possible to maintain stealth.



 Backlit/crosslit by the first light to enter the room in years...  Umm... Can undead see in the dark?

If Gragnor went in first like our established protocol and was standing where you are at, he would get 5' step and claw/claw/bite.  You get to backpedal with a bow, against low level undead in this crypt.  (think DR) The initiative rolls being unkind are not your fault, but add to the issues.  The several minor errors are starting to cascade.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

OOC:
I'll put up an expanded battle map this evening. In the meantime, I've got the rest o' the gang lined up in the hall back into the circular chamber in the order given by SK. Anaerion is up next, then it'll be the Zombie's turn.

I was being generous with the light, I suppose - honestly, I was thinking Tyrien had her Ioun Torch up.That was my bad.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Makes no difference to me either way on the Iuon Stone.  Go ahead and rule she was using it, Mowgli.  My initial reaction to SK insulting me by calling me an "amateur" was to point out, I did not think she was using it and not caring about the illumination since you revealed the map.  But, if she needed it to see, either she used it or would not have gone farther into the dark without being able to see.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anaerion, wondering what all the screaming is about, gets ready to blast some undead. He levels his hand and the acid starts forming on it, ready to blast the first enemy he can see. 

OCC: Know check once Anaerion seems the zombie, and ready an  Acid splash on the first enemy. Position wise, it would make the most sense for him to be in the back, so he is going to stay in the split room.  As for SOP, staying in the back works for him. He knows how terrifying these monsters are, and does not want to be close.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2011)

Tyrien makes her way back through the rest of the group, ending her move back in the circular room, stowing her bow and pulling out a chakram as she goes. Anaerion grimaces at his first sight of the creature, his Elven eyes easily penetrating the shadows. Even as he's identifying and cataloging, he raises a hand full of vitriol and hurls it across the room, but the glob of acid slaps into the wall behind the creature.

[sblock=Anaerion]The creatures are Plague Zombies . . . just like regular Zombies but a little nastier. They are easily damaged by any sort of weapon, but their bite carries a rotting disease.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Zombies moved this round, so they're done. The rest of the Heroes are up! (Actually, Tyrien and Anaerion will go again before the Zombies as well, so really ALL of the heroes are up).     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Zombie 01          12/10/12    00      
Zombie 02          12/10/12    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 23, 2011)

"Be careful!  Don't be hit by there attacks!  You risk becoming infected by something nasty!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> Makes no difference to me either way on the Iuon Stone.  Go ahead and rule she was using it, Mowgli.  My initial reaction to SK insulting me by calling me an "amateur" was to point out, I did not think she was using it and not caring about the illumination since you revealed the map.  But, if she needed it to see, either she used it or would not have gone farther into the dark without being able to see.



Again, this was character vs character.   It was an *If* she did this, he laughs at it situation.  The "use of the ioun stone" was not stated, but assumed by me and the GM, because logic said you didn't have enough light otherwise.  Kalgor has levels on Tyrien, and was paid to rescue her, and is a chauvinistic bar brawling rabble rouser. And has racial advantages over her.  And her party woke this curse. And she is a girl.  Yes, he views her as an amateur.

Tyrien has been acting "stereotypically blonde" at every observed situation.
* Intensive search of an empty room before healing the wounded.
* Chattering on and on in a crypt which should wake the dead.
* Jumping ahead of the party so she can find something to shine about.
* Going in (without sufficient light) or (using an announcing light source). Either would be a mistake knowing others can see in the dark.
* Not telling the party she has new plans and tactics she is going to use.
* Still bottlenecking the party because those tactics backfired.
* If the zombies were not staggered, Gragnor would be taking to two attacks flat footed.

Those are all character flaws of the character. I assume they were by design.   Kalgor is a grumpy bastard that was harsh in tossing Roldare out of the crypt. He managed to provoke an unnecessary fight in that situation. Because of pride and chivalry, the party is pushing forward without resting to regain depleted spells.  That is one of his character flaws.

(Might as well call this to the surface now.)
As to player wise: I don't think you can take 10 on stealth because it is moving into a threatening situation. Iffy.  Totally a GM decision, not mine.
Perception can be a "take 10 casual/passive", "rolled once", or "take 20 spending 2 minutes to eyeball every centimeter of a 5' square".  Your continual reroll until you get 15 on the die is just wrong in my book.  Again, GM decision on that, not mine.

And for jackslate45 and rb780nm in the peanut gallery, don't worry.  PM and SK get into tiffs *a lot*. We eventually sort them out. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


If only Iosef had two LoHs left, he could channel +ve energy and hit these zombies for 2d6... Oh well







"Fall back behind me friends. My faith and steel protect me from the touch of creatures such as these."

Iosef drops his sword, pulls his javelin from his back and hurls it past his allies at the first zombie.
--


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2011)

Satin Knights said:


> And for jackslate45 and rb780nm in the peanut gallery, don't worry.  PM and SK get into tiffs *a lot*. We eventually sort them out.




OOC: I can personally vouch for this. Both parts of it.  The first Zombie is still up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Satin Knights said:


> And for jackslate45 and rb780nm in the peanut gallery, don't worry.  PM and SK get into tiffs *a lot*. We eventually sort them out.



My biggest issue with this is it looks bad on both LPF and the Judges, both of which you represent.  I personally think arguing in D&D is accepted practice, but you guys hold positions of respect.  Just wanted to point this out.

As for the issue we find ourselves in, it happens /shrug.  One reason I like to play characters that stay in the back.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 23, 2011)

Gragnor withdraws at the paladin's and girl's orders.  With the wizard's warning about disease, he pulls back far enough to let others with weapons do this job.  Kalgor throws a ball of acid at the first zombie and then backs out as well.
[sblock=actions]Gragnor full action: withdraw to avoid AoOs to K3. Kalgor: Std cast Acid Splash, move to K4.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, orHandbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock][sblock=ooc]But we have to be shining examples on how to squabble!  
State the reasons you saw what you think you saw, smile, and move on.
Nothing is a personal attack at the player.  Characters are free to do as they choose, even if it is the non-optimal or dangerous choice.
Rules lawyer issues are purely the GM's decision.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I need to respond on the game thread because I think the rest of you should read this:

1.  Rules lawyering should not be done on an IC game thread and should be  handled in PMs.  Given the way it was written, I would have been rather ticked off if I was DMing. I  will respond to the Perception Skill check issue in PMs.

2. These issues were never about character vs. character interaction. The  fact that a player needs to write significantly OOC to explain his  character, only proves that the original IC content could be much  better.  This link is an example of good role-playing in the PbP  environment.
View topic - WERE: Ch1 - Korvosa: Mistaken Identity

3. The "tiff" this time is really about OOC comments, which I agree reflect  badly on LPF Judges.  I thought I was being non-confrontational and  tactful.  If anyone feels otherwise, I apologize. I will put my responses in PMs.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

Iosef's javelin takes the lead Zombie full in the chest; it sinks in fully half its length and hangs there grotesquely . . . but doesn't seem to hinder the creature at all. Kalgor's fade-away acid splash lob smacks into it, but it keeps on coming . . .

        *GM:*  Tyrien and Anaerion to start Round 02!     

[sblock=OOC]After consulting and waffling on the matter of repeated Perception rolls and Taking 10 on Stealth checks, I've decided that both will be allowed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Zombie 01          12/10/12    09      
Zombie 02          12/10/12    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
```






[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 24, 2011)

"Let it come to me... YOU HEAR THAT, FOUL THING - COME TO ME!" Iosef shouts









*OOC:*


Apparently Iosef hates the undead now...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just to clarify, what are the movement penalties for entering K5, J4, & J6?  With Iosef blocking the hallway, I am reviewing my options.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

OOC: K5 is occupied by a small stone pedestal so is unavailable for placement. You'll need to squeeze to use the 'corners'  of the room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks. Too bad, about the curved corners, I was "wishful thinking" otherwise.  

Can a Move Action be used to get on the pedestal (Using Acrobatics Skill maybe) to gain elevation to negate the soft cover of Iosef would provide the zombie from a ranged attack?  Essentially counting him like a low wall in that case.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Thanks. 





Seeing that the chamber is a bit cramped for close quarters, Tyrien remarks, "Maybe we should keep falling back to that chamber upstairs with the splattered skeletons.  We can keep taking shots at them as they slowly come at us."

She moves onto the pedestal, pausing a moment to get her balance situated and then sends her whirling blade spinning over Iosef's head at the zombie.  The blade continues past the zombie and into the darkness beyond.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to K5; Acrobatics (1d20+7=12) - Assuming there is 7-11 inches of room for her feet, DC10. Otherwise her attack would not happen.
*Swift Action: *Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action: *Ranged attack on Zombie01; Chakram (1d20+6=8,  1d8+4=5)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* nothing
*Chakrams:* 2/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

Anaerion points his finger at the straggling zombie, and a blast of acid flies out to it.  "I agree, Let us start going up!"

OCC: Anaerion will start fleeing up the stairs.  He has movement 30', so however far it is up terrain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow, you guys are making it hard on the cartographer!  Update tomorrow AM (almost for sure . . .).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, guys - this AM was a comedy of errors. Gotta head to work - I'll update this evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2011)

The group manages a tactical retreat, and the Zombies appear to be doing what mindless undead creatures driven by their hatred for the living do . . . falling neatly into the trap. As you retreat down the hall they shuffle forward, pressing in on Iosef but unable to move past the big holy man.

        *GM:*  Zombies moved; Party is up - Iosef, Gragnor and Kalgor, then back to the top with Tyrien and Anaerion.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Zombie 01          12/10/12    11      
Zombie 02          12/10/12    00      
Zombie 03          12/10/12    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    05      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
```





[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 28, 2011)

Taking stock of the shambling attackers approaching him, Iosef swings his sword at the nearest one...


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2011)

Gragnor waits for the ones with weapons to deal with these icky things.

Kalgor flings a ball of acid at the first standing zombie, missing wildly.[sblock=actions]Gragnor: delay, Kalgor: std cast acid splash[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, orHandbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2011)

Iosef's mighty sword slams into the creature in front of him, and the rotting corpse explodes - literally! The concussion slams into Iosef with the force of a double fisted blow, splattering the walls and covering the Paladin in gore.

Kalgor's glob of acid sails harmlessly by the second zombie - now the first zombie - in line.

        *GM:*  Back to the top - Tyrien and Anaerion!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Zombie 01          12/10/12    21      Splattered
Zombie 02          12/10/12    08      
Zombie 03          12/10/12    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    13      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Without a bunch of chakrams available, Tyrien is really wishing that someone has a glaive.

She remarks, "They explode when they die! Maybe you should have listened about pulling back."

She sends a whirling blade over Iosef's head and into the next Zombie in line. She remains in place to cover the retreat, drawing her last one.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Swift Action: *Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action: *Ranged attack on Zombie02; Chakram (1d20+6=22,  1d8+4=9)*
Move Action:* Draw Chakram
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Chakram
*Chakrams:* 1/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2011)

Tyrien's chakram easily pierces the zombie's diseased flesh; it also explodes, sending chunks splattering against the stone of the Crypt. A few bits and pieces land on the floor in front of Iosef.

OOC: Zombie 02 is splattered. No map update - it's easy enough to picture in your heads .


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2011)

After hearing these things explode, Gragnor takes this opportunity to go guard the wizard.[sblock=actions]come out of delay after Tyrien, double move to M11[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 28, 2011)

"If I backed up, then they would be free of the bottle neck and able to attack us all. I am protected from their worst effects, so there is no reason for me to run," Iosef snaps over his shoulder.









*OOC:*



Besides, last time Iosef beat a strategic retreat, he accidentally allowed his foe to get behind one of his allies, who paid with their life. He still has issues from that fight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2011)

rb780nm said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Besides, last time Iosef beat a strategic retreat, he accidentally allowed his foe to get behind one of his allies, who paid with their life. He still has issues from that fight.












*OOC:*


And Brân thanks Iosef from his place in the afterlife for this  remembrance


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2011)

Anaerion sees the cat running up the stairs, and asks him "Whats going on down there?  Did something even scarier pop up?"

OCC: Ready an action to blast a zombie if it comes up the stairs.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 30, 2011)

"The icky diseased things explode when they die.  I am not biting them.  The paladin says he is special and will deal with them."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2011)

The zombies continue to shuffle forward in their mindless quest for living flesh to fill their empty bellies . . . and souls. They ruthlessly walk over their fallen or kick them out of the way to get close enough to Iosef.

        *GM:*  Party is up (starting with Iosef).     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Zombie 01          12/10/12    21      Splattered
Zombie 02          12/10/12    17      Splattered
Zombie 03          12/10/12    08      
Zombie 04          12/10/12    00      
Zombie 05          12/10/12    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    13      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
```






[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2011)

"They explode?  Interesting. Wait a sec...KALGOR! TYRIEN! KILL THE ONES IN THE MIDDLE!  THE EXPLOSION MIGHT HURT THE OTHER ZOMBIES!" Anaerion shouts down the stairs.


----------



## rb780nm (Aug 31, 2011)

Iosef swings his sword at the zombie in front of him. The blade bites deeply into the Zombie's flank. With obvious distaste, he calls over his shoulder: "Back, up that passage - we can hold them better up there."

As the others move, he shuffles backwards away from his foe.


OOC: Iosef takes a 5' step to the NE. If the zombie was killed, he'll move, and go up the tunnel another square instead. Also, can you confirm that I have 2 LoH left (that's what my math says, but I wanted to be sure)


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2011)

Gragnor waits for the foul beasts to come to him.

Planning a second offensive, Kalgor makes preparations.  "But boss..." poof  
Kalgor then moves as the expert paladin commands.[sblock=actions]Gragnor delays.  std: Kalgor dismisses Gragnor, moves to L10[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien nods to herself at Anaerian's advice, _it makes good sense, but the ones in the middle are harder to hit. At least the creatures are slow._

She comments, "They move slow, so our tactics are working. But, I cannot tell how many more there are."

She sends a whirling blade into the lead zombie coming.  Then moves off the pedestal, just past Iosef pulling out her longbow.

[sblock=Actions]







*OOC:*


Mowgli, Will L9 have the elevation to allow firing over Iosef without giving up the softcover bonus he would give the zombies?





*Free Action:* Talking
*Swift Action: *Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action: *Ranged attack on Zombie03 or Zombie04; Chakram (1d20+6=15, 1d8+4=5)*
Move Action:* Move to L9, drawing Longbow
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Chakram
*Chakrams:* 1/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2011)

Having settled on a strategy, you begin systematically mowing down the Plague Zombies. Iosef's blow takes out the pressing zombie in an another explosion of gore; he's slammed by the concussion, and with a shouted instruction to the others falls back to the opening of the northern hallway.

Kalgor heeds the Paladin's instructions, moving to the top of the stairs; Tyrien takes a parting shot with her last chakram and is well satisfied to hear another explosion as she heads up the hall as well. Iosef moves aside for his comrades and prepares to face what's apparently the final pursuing zombie . . .

As the creature shuffles into view, Anaerion lobs a glob of acid down the stairwell at it, but the orb spatters harmlessly to the floor over the creature's shoulder.

        *GM:*  I went ahead and rolled Anaerion's readied action to save a little time. Tyrien's up; pm, she can fire right over Iosef's shoulder at the Zombie, and he won't have cover.

I also have Iosef with 2 LoH remaining.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Zombie 01          12/10/12    21      Splattered
Zombie 02          12/10/12    17      Splattered
Zombie 03          12/10/12    15      Splattered
Zombie 04          12/10/12    12      Splattered
Anaerion           13/13/10    00      
Zombie 05          12/10/12    07      
Iosef              18/10/18    20      
Gragnor            16/14/13    00      
Kalgor             15/12/13    00      STR Damage: 5
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien winces as the paladin gets hit once more by exploding gore. She says to him almost pleading, "Sir paladin, please, just fall back. We can handle this one with our ranged attacks.  I will shoot and fall back, then Kalgor, then Anaerion."

[sblock=Actions]







*OOC:*


Mowgli, I think it is Iosef, then Kalgor, then Tyrien for initiative, correct? Though I suggest Kalgor delay for Tyrien.





*Free Action:* Talking
*Swift Action: *n/a
*Standard Action:* n/a*
Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Chakram
*Chakrams:* 1/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=Actions]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]You are correct with the initiative order. SK is away from his keyboard for a while - if he's not back by the time we get an action for Iosef I'll post up for him.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Iosef is up.


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 1, 2011)

"Very well,"  Iosef says, turning away from the zombie and dashing up the corridor. 









*OOC:*


Move to L11


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 1, 2011)

Kalgor casts and a screech is heard ripping through the fabric of reality.  A golden eagle attacks the zombie from behind.  As the eagle does his work, Kalgor backs out of the hallway.
[sblock=actions]Kalgor: std cast Summon Monster I of Celestial Eagle to L6. Move to L13
Celestial eagle: Swift smite, 5' into zombie square landing on him, full attack: Bite, talon, talon[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 12 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +2, 2d6+1+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +2, d6+1
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/*0*remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/3 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Celestial Eagle:* Initiative +2; Senses low light vision, darkvision 60'; Perception +10
AC14, touch 13, flat-footed 12 (+2 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Size)                        HP 5 (1d8+1)                             Fortitude +3, Reflex        +4, Will +2            Resist Acid 5, Cold 5, Electricity 5     SR 5
*Melee* bite +3, 1d4; talon +3, 1d4, talon +3, 1d4 
Special Attacks Smite 1/day against 1 target as a swift action, +1 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shoots an arrow at the creature harried by the summoned bird.  The arrow is on target, but not very effective.  She pulls back past Iosef, but to the side so she can fire another arrow around the corner if the creature follows them.

She comments to Kalgor, "Neat trick.  Where did the kitty go?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Swift Action: *Activate Arcane Strike
*Standard Action: *Ranged attack on Zombie05; Comp Longbow (1d20+7=22, 1d8+4=6)*
Move Action:* Move to M11
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 0/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 1, 2011)

"He's sneaking."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2011)

*Combat Ends*

Iosef backs up the stair around the archer as Kalgor incants briefly. A shimmering eagle appears behind the zombie and immediately begins harassing it with talon and beak. Tyrien sends a shaft down the stairwell; the arrow sinks to the fletching, and the zombie's explosion echoes up the stair. A few gobbets of putrefied flesh land at Tyrien's feet, and silence falls once more in the Crypt.

[sblock=OOC]I'll be leaving this afternoon for a jaunt into the internet deadlands - I may or may not have a chance for another post before I head out. Feel free to put up your post combat actions and RP; I'll catch up Sunday evening or Monday AM.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Edit: Sorry, the site was causing me problems.
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Tyrien_e’Adrianne_(perrinmiller)


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien breathes easier and is relieved once the last one explodes and the remains finish falling to the floor.  She waits a few more moments and no more creatures arrive.

So, she begins chattering away again, "Is the kitty coming back or looking for more?"

"Exploding skeletons and now zombies.  Did you guys see anything else in here yet?"

"I am beginning to think that sneaking around is not necessarily the best way to go.  Maybe we should make as much noise as possible and draw the mindless creatures right here."

"We can gang up on them one at a time. As they try to climb up this tunnel."

Tyrien pulls out the Ioun stone and sets it to orbiting around her head and makes her way cautiously back down the stairs, avoiding to step in the goo as best she can.  

She moves to retrieve her chakram, figuring if there were any more zombies they would be already coming.

Almost belatedly, she asks, "Do these creatures regenerate like the last ones?"
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 2, 2011)

Cautiously, Iosef heads down the stairs. Seeing nothing ahead, he grabs his javelin from the pile of innards. With a rag, he cleans his weapons and armor.

--








*OOC:*



Torn between healing myself now and saving the two LoHs for a channel energy incase we need group healing or undead killing later...


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 2, 2011)

With some trepidation Anaerion comes down the stairs. Ar Ty's question he shakes his head, saying "I doubt these things will be back. They would have surely sickened us on the explosion, but Iosef bravely took the blows. Therefore we should be safe from them."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 2, 2011)

After the last zombie falls, Kalgor dismisses the valiant bird.

Kalgor pulls two potions out of his pouch. In a hushed tone, "These are labeled 'healing' but I wasn't able to verify that." and gives them carefully to the paladin.  

When the paladin starts cleaning himself, he lends a helping hand and starts repeatedly casting quietly.  The goo and crud of the zombie splatter slowly peels off the paladin and disappears.  The paladin now stands shiny and new, except for several bruises.

As the girl wanders away again, having finished cleaning the paladin remotely, he turns to the stairwell for a few castings of the same spell as well.  Then, starts a bit of something else.  "Here kitty, kitty, kitty."

"Here kitty, kitty, kitty." 
Gragnor steps through a shadow on the wall, back into view.
[sblock=actions]Ack!  Post stuck in preview for several hours.  Forgot the Submit.
dismiss summon, hand over 2 healing potions carefully so as not to touch zombie guts, cast Prestidigitation repeatedly, call for Gragnor.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


When was the last time you guys rested? I was under the impression that was your intentions soon.





Tyrien takes note how well the minor spell works on cleaning things off and grins, "Oh, that is handy, let me try."

A few uses of the cantrip, she cleans off the two chakram that sliced into zombie flesh.  Tyrien is quite pleased with the results, not wanting to get contaminated by touching the rotting flesh.  Finding her chakram that missed, she uses a different cantrip to resharpen the edge after it impacted the hard stone.

With Gragnor's reappearance Tyrien remarks with an excited smile, "Kitty's back.  Where did you sneak off to?" She moves close to pet and scratch behind the cat's ears.

"So, you guys did not say.  Have you encountered mostly undead creatures in here or what?"

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 3, 2011)

"Most of the creatures have either been cave dwellers(Beatle) or the undead.  I believe that something may have triggered this curse, and it is causing the tomb to rise up in anger.  However, we have fought both fleshy undead and skeletal undead.  And if we meet any more bloody skeletons, we may not have a way of putting them down. "









*OOC:*


Anaerion is all for resting, having only second level spells at the ready.  However, Kalgor wanted us to press on, with the life of a girl in the balance.


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 4, 2011)

*OOC:*




I'm all for resting, but Iosef is similarly concerned about the missing girl...


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kalgor is just running on stubborn pride and low wisdom.  If the paladin talked him into resting outside, he would give in.  Trying to be as noble as what he thinks a paladin is, he is pushing on despite the risks.
Iosef has two healing potions available to use that Kalgor handed over.





Answering the girl, "A secret place."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks around for a moment and then bends down to ask Grangor conspiratorially, "Kitty, did you find a secret door? Was there hidden treasure?" 

After Anaerion mentions a curse, Tyrien grows concerned, "Eh? What are you talking about?  The tomb is angry?"

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2011)

*Gragnor*

"The mayorr said we have to leave the treasurre behind.  Otherrwise, the currse would attack us."

"You woke the currse!  All the walking dead attack you!"

"Bad girrl!  Bad girrl!" 
The cat hisses a bit an walks to the other side of the room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks curiously as the eidolon slinks away, "Eh?  So don't take the treasure or the curse attacks you? So who took the treasure then, since we are obviously being attacked?"

"It wasn't me, so don't start accusing me of stealing, Kitty."

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

"We have no real evidence that anything was taken, but something must have been taken.  Otherwise, why would the undead be walking around?  Before we start accusing anyone, let us find the facts of the case."  Anaerion says, glaring at Gragngor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Nice RP, everyone! I'm back in touch now, so feel free to move on, go rest, etc. (no real hurry, though, so if you're not finished playing out the scene here that's fine as well).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 6, 2011)

"But the bones walked beforre we got herre.  She was herre beforre us."

"Who was herre beforre you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shrugs, "I am not sure who caused things to stir up."

"When we arrived... I am not sure how much time has passed, but it must be a few days at least if you are here now."

"Anyway, things were definitely not as they should be and this goes way beyond playing some pranks on the ones sent to complete their rite of passage."

"I was knocked unconscious and only woke up when you opened the door to find me. That's pretty much it, I have no stolen treasure and only the possessions I had when I came into the crypt."

 She looks to be petulantly miffed at the accusation.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 6, 2011)

Gragnor looks to Kalgor in help with the argument because it is not his strong suit, but gets none. 

"Irrelevant.  Let's rescue the _'other'_ girl, and get out of here!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

OOC: So, what's it gonna be? Anyone gonna try to talk Kalgor out of his gallant - but potentially disastrous - drive to press on before resting? Or will you continue to plumb the depths of the Crypt without rest?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks at the recalcitrant man, "If this place is full of zombies and skeletons running around, what makes you think she is still alive?  Those exploding creatures looked more interesting in eating our brains than taking prisoners."

She is all for rescuing the other girl, but there is some explanation missing.

"You know what we need?  Some holy water. It would certainly help if we run into more undead, which appears to very likely."

"Sir knight, you are quiet.  What have you to say?"









*OOC:*


Tyrien cannot convince him IC, not in her nature.  I think, Iosef is the one to do it and probably should be leading this expedition being a Paladin with his higher charisma and diplomacy. I say, go ahead and use up the LoHs.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 7, 2011)

Iosef thinks for long moment, his features torn with indecision. 

Finally, he speaks, "Tyrien is right. The girl has been lost for days. Unless she found somewhere safe she is long dead. We will rescue her or avenger her as we can, but we won't get anywhere without rest - our strengths are nearly exhausted. We should return to our camp site and rest before resuming this exploration."









*OOC:*


edit - I'll channel +ve energy - everyone gets healed 2d6.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 7, 2011)

Anaerion was happy to hear the news of rest, although facing a grim option o losing the girl. He was going to argue that they might have ended up dead as well if they carried on, but Ty beat him to the punch. "Lead the way Iosef."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks a bit sheepish, "Umm... do you guys have any spare camping gear and provisions?"

"I ah... did not bring mine inside and have no idea what happened to them."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +3 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17(13ff) *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 7, 2011)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

"There are pillows near the entrance."

Kalgor gives in, heading the paladin's words and follows the others back outside to rest for the night.  Before getting past the first room on the way out, "You up for a recon sprint little one?  You're just going to be poofing out soon anyways." "You know the hangoverr from that hurrrts." "Yeah, but we will be able to fight better tomorrow.  And if you find a safe route to the girl, we can turn around today." "Alrrright."  

Kalgor turns to his party members, "We have a trick up our sleeve." "Rrright.  We.  Surre.  No sleeves herre." 

"We are going to lock Gragnor down here, blocking or locking all the doors as we head out.  That way, little should come to us outside while we sleep.  Once we are outside and ready, Gragnor is going to scout through down here as far as he can, telling me what he sees, without running into something.  Once he does, he is going to either run past it real fast, or make a smoky escape.  At least tomorrow, he will have more information on where to go." "One of these days, you get to play cannon fodderrr."  "Hollar to bail out before something can get to you.  Just try to get as far as you can.  If you can find the girl, we can turn around." "Well, get it rrright and adjust my head bandage.  Don't want to have anything glowing."

Once the black panther has his black bandage fitted on, he goes over to a shadowed corner of the room to lie down and sinks into the shadows to wait. 
[sblock=ooc]Gragnor stays in the room south of the big circular arrow trap.  Lock or nail shut that door, and any others on the way out.  

Once outside, Kalgor describes a map while someone else writes it down.  Gragnor will use his mental link (any distance) to describe where he is going.  He will stealthily sneak +7 with Darkvision and +12 Perception, to map the dungeon.  Once he encounters something, sprint past if there is room (double move 80').  When in danger, he says "goodnight" and Kalgor dismisses his friend as a standard action.  Gragnor will be moving through on only 5 HP because of the extra distance factor, and will not engage an opponent.  May backtrack if there are other branches to run down.

GM does all the rolling silently and give a finally tally map for "next day's" use.
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Gragnor* AC 16 HP 5 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Move 40', Darkvision 60', Perception +12, Stealth +7, Acrobatics +15, *CMB* -1; *CMD* 12, *Fortitude* +2, *Reflex*        +5, *Will* +0 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Got it. It'll take me a bit to think/run through it - hopefully tomorrow AM I'll have it done for you.

The night passes uneventfully, so while I'm working out Gragnor's scouting expedition you guys can pick your spells for the next day (everyone is now fully leveled). Kalgor's STR Damage is healed down to 4. I have everyone except Iosef at full HP, and Iosef at 37/46 after the channel and the night's rest.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[sblock=OOC]Mowgli, I am going to spend 4 DMC to level her up again.  By my calculations she will be at 3435XP today.  Can you double-check?  I will record things on her sheet and level her up.[/sblock]Tyrien looks at the pillows and shrugs, "Okay.... Food and water?"

After hearing the plan, She waves to Gragnor, "Bye-bye, Kitty."

"Once we get it mapped out, then we should lure the undead creatures into areas we can systematically destroy them.  If we are going through all this trouble, might as well use the information to our best advantage."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2011)

[sblock=pm]Good time for it. I'll check the numbers and look at her sheet when you get it completed.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2011)

"One for me, one for the kitty, and one for you.  That's it.  That's all the rations I have, so conserve." Kalgor tosses her a spare. mostly empty waterskin.  "There is a bit of water.  There was a well to the northwest that can be used to refill the waterskin."  He is even going to be kind enough to let her have his winter blanket.

"Anaerion, if I could read from your book again?  That magic missile was useful."  [sblock=ooc]My transmuter's floating stat bump on STR today, try to re-memorize magic missile from Anaerion's book. Assuming my book is now officially mine. Because Gragnor was beyond normal range, he is starting at 1/2 HP for today.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,*.Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (20 minutes) 
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack

*Gragnor* AC 16 Base HP: 10, Current HP 5 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3, Perception +12[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I get one spell - should I take lesser restoration to heal Kalgor's STR damage, or would we prefer something else?


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Coin toss.  It will increase Kalgor's to hit and damage if you roll a 2 or better on the d4. 

Another good spell is Magic Weapon. We have one Oil of Magic Weapon.  It will mean you can hit creatures that require magic to hit, meaning we have more than a dagger that is effective against them.  Or did Ravenath take the +1 magic dagger with him? GM?   The shadow may have been all that required it, but there may be other creatures down here that are just as hard to hit.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 8, 2011)

OCC: Bless. If we encounter those bloody skeletons again, we could use that to put them down.  
EDIT: And now it stacks with Bard Song! Forgot about that to.  So ya, a potential +2 to hit for a fight if need be.


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*



I can use smite evil on things like the shadow, so bless it is...


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 9, 2011)

"Of course, just let me yours also.  Seeing if there is anything I can learn in there." Anaerion says. Taking a quick look, the only thing that seems useful is useless against the undead, so he shakes his head and gives it back.

OCC: Once we start descending into the crypt, cast Extended Mage Armor. 6 Hours of Armor.

[sblock=Spells]
HP: 23 AC: 13 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +3
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, guys - work and RL swarmed on me yesterday and I didn't get a chance to do the scout. Today should be easier - if I don't get it to you tonight it'll be tomorrow AM for sure.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien accepts the provisions and gear, thanking Kalgor.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2011)

Everyone settles in for the evening, and once supplies are handed out and you're ready to rest, Kalgor finds a comfortable position from which to commune with Gragnor and sketch the layout of the Crypt.

[sblock=OOC]I'll let SK describe Kalgor's behavior and demeanor as Gragnor scouts - I sent him the details in a PM. Here's the map he sketches as his Eidolon goes about his business:






[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 10, 2011)

Once we are outside, Anaerion can do the sketching as Kalgor relays Gragnor's words, Gragnor starts on his journey.

OK, OK, I’m supposed to be telling you what I see, right? OK, let’s see . . . 
Down the stairs to the round room.

_(Heading downstairs to the lower level)_

Water  dripping, ground settling. Smell of rot and decay. Something smells  funny about those exploding meat bags. They’re not very old . . . not as  old as everything else in here. OK, working. 

_(Heading sounth)_

Straight.  A pool with a calm feeling in this room.  Small room.  Nothing here. 

_(Back to round room)

_Back to round room.  Which way? Right, right.  Into the zombie room. 

_(Moving into the catacombs – skeletons occupy most every niche)_

Hmmm.  Lots of OLD bodies in here, all sleeping like they’re supposed to.  Walking, walking, winding around . . . OK, here we go! A door. Hmmm.  What to do, what to do . . . oh, yeah. A latch.

_(Moving south from the catacombs through the door)_

Door  opens . . . hallway. Oh, look . . . a pretty pool! OH, CRAP! A SCARY  POOL! RUN, FOOL! Back out . . . OH, CRAP! SCARY BODIES! Keep running . .  . round room, which way? 

_(Now going east through the round room. There’s water standing on the floor down here)_

WHICH WAY? Straight through . . . left or right, left or right?! LEFT! Running, keep running . . . OH, CRAP! DOOR!

_(This door is obviously swollen in its frame and stuck fast)_ 

Get through quick! Can’t! Stuck! Back! Another turn . . . where am I? Left . . . water . . . 

_(The water grows deeper as he progresses; the room has at least a foot of water on the floor)_

what’s that blue junk on the walls . . . some kind of fungus . . . _(ZAP!)_ OUCH!

 After hearing the Ouch!, Kalgor dismisses Gragnor and will deal with healing him later. 
 Then he pauses for a minute, "I don't have to wait." 

"Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty.  Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty."

[sblock=ooc]If he took from 1-4 damage, he comes back standing on his feet.  If he took 5-15 damage, he comes back unconscious.  If he took 16 or more damage, he doesn't come back for 24 hours, and the summon fails.  Better to know now, so spells can be planned for the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2011)

[sblock=SK]Gragnor took 6 points of electricity damage (12 pts, FORT save for half).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 10, 2011)

Gragnor appears, but is singed and unconscious.  "He's still breathing, so I and Iosef will be able to tend to his wounds tomorrow."  Gragnor dissolves into a puff of smoke. Since we are coming out of the crypt with a little daylight left, "OK.  Anaerion on first watch, me on the last, and you two get the middle.  That way the mages get their straight 8 hours of sleep."  Kalgor sets up his one man tent, eats only half of his ration and goes to sleep in his armor.


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 10, 2011)

Iosef ustraps his armor, eats a little food and drifts off to sleep.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2011)

The night passes uneventfully; nothing emerges from the Crypt to disturb your sleep and you're not attacked by any indigenous wildlife. Everyone wakes fully rested and refreshed, ready to head back into the crypt . . .

[sblock=OOC]OK, I think I've got everyone updated, HP and conditions accounted for, spells renewed. pm, I've approved Tyrien's level up to 3 on the Wiki. SK, Kalgor may now call his 'borrowed' spellbook his very own (in this case, possession is 10 10ths of the law ).

Question about Gragnor. He was unconscious only because he was at ½ HP due to his distance from Kalgor. Now that he's back in range, his max HP will once more be 10. Does he 'wake up'?

If you all could kindly check the basics in the stat block below to make sure I've accounted for everything, I'd appreciate it.

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Anaerion           17/13/14    00      
Iosef              18/10/18    09      
Gragnor            16/14/13    06      Unconscious
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      STR Damage: 4
Tyrien             18/14/14    00
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien agrees to stand the requested watch, makes perfect sense to her.

With her stomach growling, she is sitting around the breakfast fire, without breakfast.

"Since Kalgor has shared all he had, what about you two?" She asks Iosef and Anaerion.

"Do we have enough provisions, or should we rest another day and do some hunting for food?  Besides, poor Kitty is injured pretty bad."
 
Not wanting to make the other men self conscious, she refrains from mentioning their visible wounds.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 11, 2011)

Kalgor gets up and calls forth Gragnor.  He puts the normally play bandages over the wounds, and waits for the paladin to finish his morning prayers.  While waiting, he studies from his book of spells and prepares for the day while eating the other half of his trail ration.
[sblock=ooc]Gragnor's base HP is back to 10 because he is in range, but the HP lost for going outside of range does not return.  So, he is still at -1 until Iosef does a channel to heal himself and Gragnor, or Kalgor does a Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon to heal him. That 100' meta-leash is significant to the class. A scroll of Unfetter would have removed the distance limitation, but we haven't seen a store since we started.  The floating stat bump goes on STR today.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* AC 16 Base HP: 10, Current HP -1 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2011)

OOC: Everyone awake and ready to proceed? Where to?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Tyrien was talking to Iosef and Anaerion. Are they going to answer?


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2011)

"As much as I want to wait another day, I feel that on the chance the girl is alive it would be smart to find her. As such, we must press on". Anaerion says

OCC Let us do this.


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 13, 2011)

Iosef pulls his rations from his bedroll. He had not yet broken his fast, his prayers taking precedence. Tearing the hard bread apart, he tosses half to the girl. She seemed so intent on conversation, whereas he was used to the stoic silence that had been the way of this party...

"Now that the cat has returned, I can call upon my lord's servants to aid him." 









*OOC:*




Sorry PM, I've gotten out of the habit of deep RP - most pbp games don't lend themselves to extended conversations as people want to get to the action. I'll try to relearn my social graces though 

Channel Positive Energy, heals 2d6 from all (Just Iosef and the Cat, right?)

uses 2 of my 6 LoHs

(How does PF do these rolls - one 2d6 and the same for everyone, or each wounded person gets their own? I'll roll for Iosef and SK can roll for Gragnor if need be)


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


For channel positive (or negative) energy, it is one roll made by the caster, and all within range that is not blocked on line of sight by a wall receive the same amount of healing (or damage).






After the paladin's healing, Gragnor is still a little damaged but chooses to tough it out, saving more healing for later.  Kalgor then packs up his tent and is ready to search the crypt for the other girl.

"Let's go.  Let's see how safe that peaceful room was first and if it can be used as a fall back point."
[sblock=actions]pack up, leave tent just inside the crypt at the first room, wait until the circular arrow trap room to cast Mage Armor on Gragnor for 3 hours.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6, Move 20' Med Encumbrance
 STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* AC 16 Base HP: 10, Current HP *7* Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shrugs, not wanting to be negative and point out that anyone captured by zombies is probably missing their brains by now. _ 

Still, perhaps there is a slight chance._

Thanking the knight for the offered rations, she leaves the gruff man alone with his books. After camp is packed up she is almost ready to go.

"Alright, then I am ready...  Oh, not yet." She hustles off to go behind a tree and some bushes and tinkle one more time.

Coming back, Tyrien gives them a sheepish grin for making them wait and gestures for them to get on with it.

Once back in the Crypt, she pulls out the Ioun Torch and sets it to orbiting around her head as she follows the others to that safe place suggested by Kalgor. 

"The peaceful room sounds fine by me. What do you think about the shock that hurt Kitty"

She tries to recall what she knows about dungeoneering with regards to what caused the electricity that nearly killed Gragnor.

Knowledge Dungeoneering (1d20+5=14)
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2011)

OOC: It is hard for me to role play long in depth posts on a cell phone.  Normally I would wait for longer posts till in front of a computer. 

Anaerion also listens hard to the story, hoping to vet some sort of insight to it. 
(know dungeon+8, Nature at +10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2011)

You make your way un-harassed back through the upper level of the crypt and down the stairs. The "peaceful room" is a small chamber dominated on the far side by a silver fountain quietly burbling perfectly clear water. An inscription above the fountain reads “Kassen’s legacy lives on with his people. Drink and be refreshed.”

[sblock=Knowledge]None of you is able to recall anything in your studies to shed light on the source of Gragnor's shock.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien notices the fountain and is glad she tinkled before re-entering the crypt again. Otherwise she would have to find a place to take care of business nearby.  Even so, she still has a faint, but suppressible, urge to urinate again.

She looks at the inscription and suggests to the others, "Maybe you guys should try it. It might have some restorative properties. If we had gotten diseased by those exploding zombies, perhaps it would have cured us."

"Maybe it is magical.  Surely one of you guys can detect such things, no?" 

Not being wounded herself, she doesn't think it would have a noticeable effect on her.

Instead, Tyrien thoroughly examines the room for secret or hidden doors or compartments. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 14, 2011)

Kalgor will cast detect magic and examine the fountain, water and rest of the room.  If it seems safe, Gragnor will drink from the fountain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

Kalgor's casting reveals a strong aura of conjuration on the fountain. There is no other magic in the room, and Tyrien's careful search turns up no secret doors or compartments.

Gragnor approaches the fountain and takes a tentative sip . . . then drinks long and deep. As he slurps, his wounds visibly knit together until they are completely healed.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

After seeing the magic healing, Anaerion smiles.  "I guess that wraps that up.  I wonder if we are able to take the water away from here?  Does anyone have any bottles to use?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 15, 2011)

"Greed is rarely rewarded.  So, if you try more than once, it probably will not work.  If the healing could be carried away, the townsfolk would have a steady stream of people coming in here to raid the place."  Kalgor saves what might be his only chance for later.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien doesn't know about such things, but sees the wisdom in what Kalgor says.

"I don't have any extra bottles on me.  I'm carrying very little in extra equipment as it is."

"Since it did wonders for Kitty, maybe we should wait and try it again later when someone has more grievous wounds." 

Since the room appears to be a dead end, she asks, "Shall we go look around the catacombs where the exploding zombies came from?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

"I was only thinking ahead.  If we are caught in some one way door, injured and alone, I know I would be glad to have something like this on my side.  But, if we have no empty bottles, then it does not matter.  I would rather not waste the two I carry for now."  Anaerion says, somewhat defensively.

"However, we should press on."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 16, 2011)

"Ok.  To the crypts it is."  Gragnor takes lead, Kalgor second, greatsword in hand.  Move north, west, north to the point Tyrien got to before.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Since they are moving out, Tyrien takes up her position in line. She asks Iosef, who appears to know more about the undead, "Do you think the zombies came back over night?"

Continuing her chatter, Tyrien includes the others in her questions as well, "Maybe the tomb made some more.  If so we should do they hit and run tactics again, no?"

"Do you fellas like music?  I have been working on an inspiring song of heroic warriors.  I think I can even sing it on key."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 18, 2011)

"Agreed, let's see if there are any more of those things about," Iosef says, following the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2011)

Tyrien's fears regarding the respawning of exploding zombies prove groundless. You move quickly but cautiously back to the area most recently explored, and are greeted by what's left of the mess you made the evening before. You ascertain that the catacomb is empty of unlife, and now contains only the skeletons of the villagers interred here over the years.

The door leading from this room to the south stands open, just as Gragnor left it last night.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2011)

Move into the room to the south and look around.[sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6, Move 20' Med Encumbrance
 STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* AC 16 Base HP: 10, Current HP *10* Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2011)

I have Kalgor and Gragnor in the room, everyone else still in the catacomb.

[sblock=Kalgor & Gragnor]A shallow reflecting pool divides this long chamber, running from one end to the other. The water looks cloudy and stagnant. What must have once been marvelous murals covering both walls are now scorched and ruined, the original subject lost in the destruction. As Kalgor glances into the pool a horrible sight greets his eyes . . . it's him, but long dead and decayed. He blinks, and the pool has returned to its original murky blankness. Gragnor sees nothing in the pool.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was waiting for the others to at least respond to the questions Tyrien asked. But, if you guys are not really interested in role-playing, let me know.  I can go play other games where my talents are appreciated.





Tyrien pokes around curiously in the catacombs wondering if there are five empty spots for the vanquished zombies from the day before.

"Do you guys think those zombies were originally the townsfolk entombed here?"

Not wanting to be left behind, she hustles to catch up to Kalgor in the next room.  With curiosity, she peers into the water as well and asks him, "Did you see something in the water?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 19, 2011)

"Aye - as far as I know, Zombies need actual dead bodies to begin with, so I would guess that the various undead we've seen so far have been reanimations of the former residents of these crypts.

"We ought to ensure that we return them to the sanctity of their slumber, as best we can..." Iosef says, regarding the exploded remains.

"If it preferred by all, we can continue the hit and run style against enemies that seem powerful - I am no great general who demands obedience.

Music to fight by may be, um, nice - I suppose - as long as your voice doens't carry further than the sounds of battle and bring more creatures down upon us... but save your voice for when we really need it, no need for a demonstration or anything...


"We should follow the others, It would no do to get separated down here."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 19, 2011)

"With two big swords, surround and chop is easier. Doesn't matter much, you and the mage are going to stand back anyways.  We will play it by ear."

"Original town folk, naw.  They would be dusty, not gooey.  How many friends did you enter the crypt with?"

"Just mind tricks."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anaerion remains quiet, lost in the thought over how these zombies are animating.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2011)

Tyrien follows Kalgor into the room and peer into the water . . . for a moment, her reflection wavers and becomes gaunt and bloody, a ravening zombie ready to . . . then she blinks and the water is murky once more.

Anaerion and Iosef also enter the room; for them, the pool appears perfectly mundane.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 20, 2011)

Kalgor opens the next door and goes quietly south with Gragnor in the lead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2011)

OOC: Sorry - forgot to describe the southern exit. This is a portcullis, somewhat rusty but still formidable. There's no visible mechanism for opening it from this side.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien comments to both Kalgor on the subject of tactics, "I have a greatsword too, though I am better at archery.  But, when zombies explode, surrounding them is not a good idea at all I think we learned."

"So far this section of the tombs is pretty constrictive.  I have no problem with luring them back to the upper level again. It worked pretty well."

"But you are correct, Kalgor.  We should be flexible."

After seeing her zombified reflection, her eyes widen and points down at the pool, "No kidding, that was weird.  For a moment I thought I saw myself dead.  But it appears harmless."

She pats herself down to make sure.  Satisfied, Tyrien pulls out her dagger and stirs the water a bit and looks carefully to see if anything is visible under the surface. If nothing catches her interest further with the pool, she will return the dagger to her belt sheath. 

Tyrien will examine the portcullis carefully as she answers Kalgor's other question, "Well there was Roldare, who I think you mentioned meeting.  Then there was his sister Demira."

"There were also Pahmil,  Invol, Edmur and Sailu.  Good people all of them." 

"Especially Invol. The woman always made my favorite venison dishes when she had me over for supper.  She used to ground the meat and then fry it in her iron skillet with vegetables and a special sauce.  We would spoon it onto fresh baked bread.  Yum." 

"Though Edmur was more concerned about the town of Haatse and held me in some suspicion.  But, I suppose his heart was in the right place and he was bound to let me prove myself given enough time." 

"Now, Pahmil was cute, but dreadfully shy.  I think he is sweet on me and secretly wanted to steal kisses behind the Greathall last Summer Festival. At least that is what Justin said, if he can be believed." 

_OOC: Take 20 on perception(+9)._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 20, 2011)

"Other than Roldare, what became of them here?" Iosef skips over the talk of kissing, his face turning slightly pinker with embarrassment.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 21, 2011)

"What are you talking about, appears dead?  It looks like water to me." Anaerion says, glancing back at the pool. "Just in case though..." He stares intently at it, and starts trying to see if it some sort of enchantment was on it. 

OOC: Detect magic on it. +10 to spellcraft. +2 to conjuration, -5 to Enchantment and necromancy


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2011)

As Anaerion focuses his senses and his will on the murky pool, he is struck full on by the stench of rotting corpses and the water glows faintly with the purple-yellow-black color of old bruises. He, too, sees his reflection become that of a ravening zombie, turning to tear into his friends and comrades - though this scene holds no fear for him, as he now understands its source.

[sblock=Anaerion]The pool radiates a faint aura of Necromantic magic. It causes those who catch a glimpse of their reflection in it to run from the room in terror.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> _OOC: Take 20 on perception(+9)._




OOC: Tyrien finds no traps or other oddities about the portcullis, though she does spot a level on the other side - well out of reach from here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


I want to give SK the courtesy of being able to reply after Tyrien answered his question before continuing on that topic to reply again to Iosef. Posting light today.





Tyrien answers Anaerion, "Well, I looked into the pool and saw my reflection, and I was zombified.  However, it only lasted a moment and then the reflection was normal."

"I think Kalgor is right.  Mind tricks."

Having finished her careful examination of the portcullis, she remarks, "There appears to be a lever beyond our reach on the other side.  Can anyone make their arms reeeaaally long or their bodies reeeaaally thin?"

[sblock=BTW]I received an offer letter today and I am scheduled to once  again  join the ranks of the employed on 26 Sep.  Good news for me and  my  family, bad news for those people without patience in the games I am   involved in.  There will be days that I cannot always post in every  game  that I am in at EnWorld.  

But, I was going to become a once every two days poster after getting a   new job anyway.  Since any new job wasn't going to let me do PbP gaming   regardless.     But, I did trim some games away as well, giving  up my experiments with 4th edition and Mutants & Masterminds.

While I don't actually start until next week, I am still playing catch   up from a three day weekend, and we start a second one on Friday.    Assuming the Typhoon here in Tokyo has run out of steam and we have  little  league on that day, of course.  So I am already in this reduced   gameplaying state.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 21, 2011)

*OOC:*



Which way does the lever appear to move? Could we try throwing a loop of rope around it? Is it out of reach of Iosef if he tries to push it with his javelin?


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 21, 2011)

"So, Roldare plus five.  We may not have an extra girl to rescue after all."

Kalgor points out the lever to Gragnor.  "Look like you get to take a little trip." "Alrright."  With a wave of Kalgor's hand, the kitty vanishes.  Kalgor moves up to the bars on the portcullus.

"Here kitty, kitty, kitty.  Here kitty, kitty, kitty."
Gragnor appears on the other side of the bars.  He goes over an shifts the lever.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 21, 2011)

"I know why Grangor was frightened of the pool. It messes with your mind, causing a hallucination. Granted, it should be fine for now. But if we have to come back this way, try not to loom into the pool.". Anaerion says, standing up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien watches with fascination as Kitty disappears and reappears to operate the lever on the other side of the portcullis.

She replies with some puzzlement, "I do not know what happened to the others. The last time I saw any them was when I headed to the chamber where you found me."

"They were alive and well, cheerfully  setting up the tricks and pranks for the eager young villagers who were to go through  the yearly ritual. I hope they are okay, instead of trapped down here with Demira."

"Since you did not mention them, I assumed they went back to town leaving me behind when I was caught in that strange trap that knocked me out."

The half-elven maiden looks at Anaerion, "Poor Kitty saw himself zombied, huh?  Good thing you have this fixed then."  She steals a glance at the pool again while waiting to see if Gragnor can open the portcullis.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 22, 2011)

"Fear not, noble beast. If you fall to the curse o undeath, we will be quick and merciful," the Paladin says with a clumsy deadpan.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 22, 2011)

"I am not powerful enough to destroy this thing.  It is more the knowledge of how to outsmart if, if you will." Anaerion informs Ty.


_As for the other villagers, I would not be surprised if we have been giving them a peaceful death again..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2011)

Gragnor manages to pull the lever on the other side of the portcullis, and the heavy bars begin to lift; the screech of rusted metal grates on the ears, and the clanking of the lifting mechanism echoes around the room.

As you stand and watch the portcullis disappearing into the ceiling, another sound begins to seep into your consciousness, its volume increasing rapidly until it can be clearly heard even over the racket of the grate . . . a high pitched squeaking and the rustle of thousands of fur covered wings! A shadow grows from the ceiling of the catacombs in which Gragnor now stands, resolving rapidly into a huge swarm of thousands of bats. The eidolon quickly disappears under a covering of the diminutive creatures, and the swarm expands through the choke point of the hallway and into the pool room as well. Kalgor and Tyrien disappear in a cloud of swarming bats as well.

[sblock=Combat Status]
        *GM:*  OK, two bat swarms here - one on Gragnor (Swarm 01) and one on Kalgor & Tyrien (Swarm 02). I've included the damage from the swarms' first round, so the you guys are up. (I'll take the damage back off if you manage to kill them with your opportunity attacks). Gragnor, Kalgor and Tyrien all get attacks of opportunity as the swarms move into their squares as well as their regular attacks.     

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Bat Swarm 01       16/16/14    00      
Bat Swarm 02       16/16/14    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    05      
Iosef              18/10/18    09      
Anaerion           17/13/14    00      
Kalgor             14/11/13    05      STR Damage: 4
Tyrien             18/14/14    05
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Apparently a lot of posting is broken.  A "quick reply" will give the wrong text, but then an edit will allow you to put the correct text.  The New Reply is completely broken.





 Gragnor runs north to try and escape the little bats he cannot hit.[sblock=actions]Move to like B11.  And since you take damage from swarms if they end their move in your square, he probably should not have taken double damage.
No AoOs to take because bat swarms are immune to weapon damage.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Having been swarmed by bats, and fearful of being covered in guano, Tyrien calls out, "Ack!  What are going to do about these things?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mowlgi, did Anaerion fail his Know roll?  I know you usually post those, just wanted to make sure he failed before I re-rolled it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I forgot to link my rolls this time - I was rushing to get the post done. Anaerion know all about bat swarms - feel free to look them up if you're not aware of the properties .

Re: Gragnor - post corrected. I'd forgotten to take his previous damage off the stat block after he drank from the fountain.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 26, 2011)

OoC: I know the important ones. Like because Raventh had burning hands this fight would have been alot easier...But let's have Mr Knows it all say it. 

"Your weapon and direct magic attacks are going to be useless!  We need to catch as many of them as possible in our attacks. Liquid acid or fire will work as well!" Anaerion says. He starts thinking about what they have, in an effort to try and help out instead of just explaining. 

[sblock]
Ok, ideas I can think of without retreating is using the scroll of web to catch them, then ignite the web. Using our victory whisky as a makeshift Molotov is another.  Any other ideas?
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 26, 2011)

"I've got oil if I can get to it." as he covers up trying to protect himself a bit.
[sblock=ooc]Iosef is up.  Kalgor is waiting for his turn to really act. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*



Ahh, now comes the battle where there is almost literally nothing I can do.








Iosef cannot reach the young girl from his position, so he does the next best thing he can think of - he raises his shield and bellows. "Get behind me, Kalgor!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2011)

*GM:*  So shall we put Iosef down as 'Delays?'


----------



## rb780nm (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*



Yeah, I guess so. Maybe something will come up later in the round. Is there a "total defence" option in PF I could take? Would it help against swarms?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


There is a Total Defense, but it won't help against swarms as it provides an AC bonus - and they don't make attack rolls, they do damage simply by occupying your square.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien swats at the bats swarming her ineffectually and replies calls out, "Maybe we need to just run outside or into the place with electricity."

_OOC: Anaerion's turn, then?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 29, 2011)

Reaching into his backpack for the alcohol, Anaerion days "It is worth a shot Ty.  In the mean time, let us get ready to run that way". He then grabs at random for something to use as a wick, and starts dousing it in the potent liquid. 

ooc: move action to draw, standard action to start preparing the Molotov. I believe it us a full round action to do so correct?


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 29, 2011)

Kalgor steps out of the swarm, retreating some and then unleashes a flash of color towards to portcullis in a desperation move.
[sblock=actions]Move to B5, color spray C4, D3 and south (DC 12 Will), angling to miss Tyrien.  Since bats are not really blind and have an int score, this should stun them for a few rounds.  Should blind (oh well) and Stun (what's wanted) for d4 rounds +1 more round of stun. Time enough to web and burn them.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 22,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* AC 16 Base HP: 10, Current HP 5 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2011)

Anaerion begins rummaging through his pack, quickly bringing out the bottle of spirits and a rag. As he sets to preparing his improvised bomb, Kalgor staggers from the midst of the swarm and around the pool. He holds out his hands and intones a few words and a spray of color bursts forth, engulfing the edges of both swarms. The bats swirling becomes more frantic for a moment, but they do not disperse.

        *GM:*  That leaves Tyrien (and Iosef, if he's thought of anything). Full round sounds right for prepping a Molotov Cocktail.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien moves out from the swarm, not distracted by the multitude of bats.  "I have nothing that can help. Can I help you?"

She keeps going out of the chamber just past Anaerion and puts her longbow away to free her hands and take the Molotov cocktail if Anaerion wants her to throw it.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to C9 Fort Save (1d20+3=17)
*Standard Action:* Stow longbow [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 30, 2011)

"I think your expertise in bows will be the ticket to victory. I leave throwing this thing to you" Anaerion says. "Iosef!  Start moving this way!  It is going to get a little sticky in here.!"

Ooc: what is sad is I almost had Anaerion learn Web last night, as I really enjoy what you can do with that spell. Alas, I was thinking to 3.5 in how long it takes to scribe a spell.


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Iosef will back up to the rear of the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Update coming this evening - at this point I have everyone out of the swarm, Gragnor (effectively) out of the combat, Anaerion finishing up his M.C. and Tyrien waiting for Anaerion to hand it to him.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2011)

As you move back into the pool room and away from the grate, the bats swarm after you; Kalgor is once more covered in flying rats, and Anaerion and Iosef are also engulfed. Tyrien has an excellent vantage point somewhat above the fray and clear of the bats; he waits patiently for Anaerion to toss him the makeshift bomb.

[sblock=Combat Status]Kalgor takes one point from the swarm, Iosef and Anaerion each take 4 points.

Swarm Attack (1d6=1, 1d6=4)


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Bat Swarm 01       16/16/14    00      
Bat Swarm 02       16/16/14    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    03      
Iosef              18/10/18    13      
Anaerion           17/13/14    04      
Kalgor             14/11/13    06      STR Damage: 4
Tyrien             18/14/14    05
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think we will need a map update that covers the area back into the catacombs, Mowgli.  Sorry.  But we will need to keep retreating back I think, forcing the swarms to squeeze and therefore make them easier to hit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I figured you would . Just haven't had time to throw one together yet.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 4, 2011)

PM: I doubt they need to squeeze as the SRD lists them as diminutive size. Assuming of course the book and module are the same. 

Roll for distraction incoming.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2011)

"Boss?" "Fountain room."  Gragnor runs off towards the possible safety of the fountain room.
[sblock=ooc]I have forgotten.  Does the north end of this room have a closeable door?  If so, lead the bats out, run back in and close it.  If not, we have to lead them all the way up to the circular room to do this trick.  We have nothing else.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Expanded Map:


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2011)

"Get out of the room and we will shut the door on these flying rats!"


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 7, 2011)

Iosef backs towards the door, herding the others behind him. "You heard the man, let's back it up!" he hisses over the screeching of the bats.









*OOC:*



Its not in character for Iosef to go first, but wanted to post to get the ball moving again...


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


It is Anaerion's turn next, IIRC.  Then Kalgor, Tyrien, and finally Iosef, correct Mowgli?  The last DM update did not reflect the delay actions taken, I think.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anaerion, undistracted by the swarm, flees from the room at top speed. 

OOC: Sorry, work had swamped me.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2011)

Kalgor moves out of the room and prepares to shut the door as soon as everyone is out. 
[sblock=actions] move to C8, ready std action to shut door. Gragnor should be somewhere around K5[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 21,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* AC 16 Base HP: 10, Current HP 5 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

With the mage not finishing his work on the flaming projectile, Tyrien follows him past the door as well into the catacombs, "Okay, shut the door once the knight is through."

"Anyone have some torches? We can use them if we have to.  Slow work, but at least they might burn several of the creatures at once."

_OOC: Move Action: Move to C9 or next to the Molotov Cocktail maker if he stayed nearby. Not taking standard action I guess._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2011)

The huge swarm of bats swirls and screeches, the rustle of their thousands of wings drowning out most of the other sounds in the room. The heroic paladin places himself valiantly between the bats and the rest of the group, hustling Anaerion toward the exit. Kalgor and Tyrien make it out just ahead of Iosef, and Kalgor takes a moment to slam the heavy door; only one or two of the bats make it in before the portal is closed.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2011)

"Ouch!  That was annoying!  At least they are contained for the moment."

"Anaerian, did you put that scroll of web into your spellbook?  Can you use it today?  If we web around the door area and these stone coffins, then open the door, we can trap them under the web.  I have two pints of oil and a few tindertwigs.  Using rags from the pillows upstairs, we can build torches to have ready.  Using rope and shredded pillow cases we can build a sturdier net to lay the web on." 

"Or we go deal with the zapping waters and come back later."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 9, 2011)

"I did not write it down, but I did decipher it.  However, it is not going to as strong casting from the scroll as if I casted it myself. " Anaerion says, drawing the scroll out.  "The person who demonstrates tying two places together using a weaker form of spell casting.  Probably because the formula to do so is so much longer and harder to write than to speak.  Given enough time I can write it down, and using all my power I can cast it.  Or, we can simply use it now, and try to defeat them all.  










*OOC:*


If we wait 2 hours Anaerion can write it in his spell book, and cast it with a much higher DC than it would be otherwise.  Granted, we dont really need the DC part of it, but it will be in his spell book to use again.  Anaerion also has his bounded Item use for the day, so he can cast it. Or we go with the plan of him casting it sooner, and simply torch/bomb the swarms using difficult terrain and web's flammability.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 9, 2011)

"Spend the time and write it into your book.  The door is sealed for the moment.  It will take time to gather and shred the pillows for the makeshift net anyways."

[sblock=actions] Give Anaerion time to record the spell. Kalgor and Gragnor goes to gather pillow casings, tent material and rope from the upper level to strengthen the makeshift net.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 9, 2011)

Iosef stands guard over the spell-caster while the others go after the net supplies.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

"That sounds like a plan. I would agree that we are in no hurry and can spare a few hours to not waste a scroll."

Tyrien moves to follow Kalgor and Kitty back outside, but remarks to Anaerion, "However, maybe we should all stick together."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2011)

OOC: OK, so sticking together or splitting up to multitask?


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anaerion puts the scroll back in his bag and says "It is safer in a group. I can write in the room."


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 11, 2011)

"I should be able to grab the pillow cases quietly.  Gragnor can protect me.  Tyrien, stay here and guard Anaerion.  He will need your light stone to work by."

Kalgor and Gragnor attempt to go off alone and multitask.  Kalgor grabs as many pillow cases, removing stuffing as needed, and then grabs his small tent from back at the entrance before returning. Both Kalgor and Gragnor can sneak in the dark.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric*

"Okay, I will stay here with Sir Knight and the our mage.  We should wait in the room with the healing water."

Tyrien escorts Anaerion to the safe room to await Kalgor and Kitty's return.  Since she soon becomes bored standing around while the mage is transcribing, the half-elf asks, "So Iosef... Where did you train in your order?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 11, 2011)

Once settled, Anaerion starts writing out the formula for web. He added the updated terms in it, as well as the correct vocal tones that the new spell would need now

OoC: Take 10 on the spellcraft check and write it in there!


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 11, 2011)

"I was raised in the cloisters of Cortesia in Venza. I rarely saw the city, until I received my sword and holy mission. Life in the cloisters was very little preparation for the life out in the city, but I am learning as I go."

Iosef's teeth show is a rare smile. "Have you ever been to Venza?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Definitely not trying to rush you . . . feel free to carry on the discussion as we move![/sblock]

Kalgor and Gragnor manage to scrape together the items they want and make their way back to the fountain room with no mishaps. Tyrien and Iosef pass the time getting to know one another better as Anaerion loses himself in the work of a mage . . . his fierce concentration as he deciphers and writes fills his thoughts to the exclusion of all else.

Finally, the group finds itself reassembled in the fountain room and ready to go.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien replies to Iosef, "But they at least provided your martial training then?"

"I have not been to a big city like this Venza you fellas have described. I spent most of my time in the forests or around Haaste"

With their preparations finished, she asks, "Okay, what do you guys need me to do?  If we are saving the oil bomb, then maybe I should use a torch?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 13, 2011)

"Venza is a wonderful place. It has a great number of people, all looking for something." Anaerion says, looking over the newly copied Web spell in his book. "We actually all met in Venza, and were hired to investigate what was happening here.". 

Standing up and stretching, he continues "I think the best plan of action is to have Ty throw the bomb. Kaglor will assist with lighting the torch, Iosef will have a torch to assist in burning both the fake web and the created web. Gragnor has the important job of springing the attack"

[sblock=Spells]
HP: 23 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +3
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17)
Amulet Used: No
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 13, 2011)

"I was thinking use the tent poles and rope to build a tent of rope around the door in a 10' pattern.  Tie a rope to the door so we can open it from the outside of the tent.  Cast Web on the rope net/tent.  Cover that web with the tent canvas and pillow cases to make a cocoon the bats cannot fly through.  Soak the cocoon with the oil and brandy.  Light a torch with the tinder twigs.  open the door.  Resummon Gragnor on the other side of the door so he can go disturb all the bats and draw them.  Gragnor runs back at the cocoon and I dismiss him as he gets to it."

"Ack, not enough room to draw them all in.  We are going to have to make it bigger.  Ok.  make a tunnel straight back from the door and loop around the caskets to the far side. (A8-C12)  Gragnor draws them into the tunnel, and we cut the upper supports for the web and collapse the sticky cocoon down on the bats after I dismiss Gragnor.  Then oil and brandy to burn the web, tent, bats and all.  That should work."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shows some excitement at the mention of what Venza is like, "Sounds like I would like it there. After this experience, I think I want to get out and see the world more. Haaste is just too... rural."

Listening to the plan, she nods, "Alright, tell me where you need me to stand and I will use a torch if any survive our trap."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2011)

You gather the scavenged components of the bat-trap and make your way back to the catacomb. As you approach, something doesn't seem quite right . . . all is not quite the way it was when you left this area. Shared glances confirm that all of you have picked up on the subtle difference, but it's Anaerion who is first able to put a name to it.

"The chittering . . . the bats . . . I don't hear them."

Indeed, as you approach the door there is no noise from the other side.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks at the others, "Huh?  All quiet.  Maybe they are resting on the ceiling once more and will swarm again once we disturb them."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 15, 2011)

"They are likely on the other side of the portcullis and will need to be stirred up and drawn in by Gragnor.  I expected that.  Let's get this trap strung up."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shrugs, "Sounds reasonable to me. Someone open the door up."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 16, 2011)

"No.  String the trap.  Cast the spell.  Cover the cocoon. Soak the trap. Light the torch.  *Then* open the door."


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 16, 2011)

"Yes, we must ensure that all is ready before we invite trouble back upon us," the paladin says


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2011)

Kalgor sets to with a will, directing the rest of you to various tasks and occasionally clarifying the image he carries in his head for how the trap should look. Gragnor is quickly relegated to pillow shredding duty, after he gets himself tangled hopelessly in the emerging web and it takes Kalgor and Anaerion 10 minutes to extricate him.

You work quickly, and after about 30 minutes you've cobbled together a surprisingly sturdy makeshift collapsing web trap.

The smell of lamp oil and spirits permeates the air as all is put in readiness . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien just stares blankly at the gruff man and the knight as they continually talk about setting things up, but never actually taking any action. 

When they finally begin, she pitches in where directed, chit-chatting about unimportant things while she works.  

Once completed, Tyrien nods satisfactorily at a job well-done and asks, "Ready now? Someone open the door up."

She asks for a light for the torch once they are ready.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Torch (lit)
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2011)

Kalgor uses a tinder twig to light a torch for Tyrien.  Then unsummoning and resummoning Gragnor inside the runway of the trap, the cat gets ready.  Stretching to reach through the trap, Kalgor opens the door for the panther, and the plan begins.  Gragnor moves slowly into the next room looking for the bats.[sblock=intentions]Advance in slowly and quietly, expecting to have to go past the portcullis.  Once Gragnor knows where they are, run through growling and making noise to stir up all the bats of both swarms, and then running back into the trap, C7-C12-A12-A8-readied Dismissal by Kalgor at last moment before the bats reach him.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 21,  Init +2, Perception +6
STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* AC 16 Base HP: 10, Current HP 7 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2011)

"Um, boss, you sure about this?"

In spite of his misgivings, the cat-like creature does as he's bid and makes his way cautiously through the pool room and through the portcullis. The bats are a quiet brown carpet on the ceiling of the room beyond. Drawing on courage inspired by the certain knowledge that death on this plane will never last, Gragnor whips around the room setting up a caterwauling to raise the dead. The swarm takes the bait, rousing from its restful slumber to a seething, swarming, deadly mass hell bent on destroying this threat to their home.

The mental image of the walls in Kalgor's head blurs with motion; the bait is streaking toward the trap . . . he clears to door . . . Kalgor signals that the bait is taken . . . Tyrien throws the torch, and the makeshift web goes up like the fireworks on Cortessa's feast day. The bats screech and cry, the smell of burning flesh and fur replaces that of oil and spirits. It takes about 10 minutes for the entire mess to burn itself out, leaving stinky, greasy spots on the floor of the catacombs.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 18, 2011)

The initial flames from the burning trap threatened to burn the hems of Anaerions robs, but the second it go to close, he was immediately further back then before. 

He was extremely proud that this trap worked. Actually fighting the bats was a losing battle. 

"Good job. I am glad that worked so well. Now, let us get moving."


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2011)

"Here Kitty Kitty Kitty.  Here Kitty Kitty Kitty."  Kalgor summons Gragnor back.  "That wasn't too bad now, was it?  Far better than them nibbling on us all day."  "Grrr."

"Paladin, I think we all got nibbled on a bit.  Perhaps a burst of group healing before we press on?"


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 18, 2011)

"Gather round and open yourselves to the blessings of Lady Cortesia," the paladin says.

--
Spending 2 LoH to channel +ve energy
heals 2d6


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2011)

The warm healing of the lady Cortesia fills each of you as Iosef channels a bit of her power. Your wounds are healed, you're ready to move on . . .


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 19, 2011)

"Now that that distraction is out of the way, let's see if it was worth it."

Pausing for a second, he casts to fortify the cat.  Then, Gragnor takes point, with Kalgor following, heading back into the room with the shallow pool and then past the portcullis.

[sblock=actions]Cast mage armor on Gragnor, 3 hour duration[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
 STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* AC 20 Base HP: 10, Current HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Sorry, last night I had trouble with the site.  And no time tonight. 






Tyrien continues along in her place in line, uncharacteristically silent and her longbow in hand.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2011)

After inspecting the grisly, stinky results of your trap (there are the remains of a LOT of bats amongst the burned fabric and rope) you make preparations to resume exploration and head back to the portcullis. However, as soon as Gragnor enters the pool room he stops and cocks his head to the side.

"Mmmm, boss? I don't think we got them all . . . listen."

Sure enough, once everyone's still and Gragnor's pointed it out to him, Kalgor hears the faint rustle and just audible high pitched squeak that tells him there are still bats in the room.

[sblock=OOC]My turn to apologize as well . . . I meant to get this out yesterday but was laid up sick all day. Now I'm off to the internet dead lands for the weekend - leaving in a few minutes. I'll see where we are Sunday night when I return and get an appropriate update out.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien stops up short and asks, "Oh, maybe we should keep the torches handy to finish cleaning the bats up."

She gets the torch back out and lights it from the smouldering remains of the trap.  She stands ready to follow the behind the knight.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow & Torch (lit)
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2011)

"Ugh, I was hoping to get them all with that." Anaerion says, shaking his head.  "I guess the first thing we should do is determine how many are left.  The decide on a plan of action.  A handful should not pose much of a problem, but the great number we had before we would be fleeing back this way again."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]After examining the remains in the trap, Anaerion estimates that you got about half of the bats that were attacking you.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2011)

"Well, that torch is all we have left that will damage them, so have at it."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 24, 2011)

"We could also use some of those logs from the fire where we fought that shadow creature. That way we are not only armed with one torch" Anaerion suggests.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien hands the torch to Iosef, "Here, Sir Knight.  I believe you will be more effective with this than I.  I have the flash of oil yet."

"Do you suppose we can make flaming arrows that would do any good, Anaerion?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 25, 2011)

Iosef slides his sword into his belt and takes the torch. "Let us clear out these vermin and get down to where the kids are," he says. 











*OOC:*


I'll level Iosef up tomorrow. I think I was responding to an  Old mention there. That's what happens when I do this on my phone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Iosef has the torch, Tyrien the Molotov cocktail. There've been two suggestions floated to which no one has responded.

Somehow make Flaming Arrows (or at least speculate as to whether or not they would be effective)
Make a trip to retrieve a stick or two from the fire to use as makeshift torches so that everyone is armed.

The bats are waiting patiently . . . [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 26, 2011)

OOC: Problem is, I have no idea if flaming arrows will work. It might work in theory, as flames would burn the bats, but it is based in weapon damage. So Anaerion is figuring out what to say while my schedule finally calms down.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 27, 2011)

Kalgor and Gragnor step back out of the pool room and close the door.  "I am not going to try swinging a long charred log.  Nope."  With that, he pulls his handbo and dagger.  Using the dagger, he splits one end, and then wraps a few left over pieces of cloth through the split and around to make a torch.  "OK.  I am ready.  If you want to go grab something, I would suggest the table legs in the room behind the wood golem would work better.  Or maybe chunks of the wood golem."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 27, 2011)

After a long time thinking on Ty's guess, Anaerion says " I think it could work. The thing is, your not aiming for the bat, your aiming for as many bats as possible. One won't kill the swarm immediately, but with the fire you would also scare it off. It is with a shot."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2011)

[sblock=Flaming Arrows]I'm going to rule that the arrows themselves won't do any damage, but the flame will. I couldn't find rules for mundane flaming arrows; if anyone knows of such feel free to chime in. Absent other information and using the rules for flaming oil as a guide I'll say that the flame from an arrow that hits the swarm will do 1-2 points of damage. You'll need to soak the arrows in oil for "a while" before they'll be saturated enough to stay lit and flame highly enough to hurt the bats.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien considers the idea and comes to a conclusion, "Thanks, Anaerion.  But, with only so many arrows in my quiver, perhaps I will just use a torch as well."

She goes and collects a piece of wood to make another suitable torch as Kalgor suggested.  She returns as quickly as she can.

"Okay, let's just get this over with.  I think there is no help for it than to just hope for the best."

Tyrien has a lit torch in one hand and the prepared flask of oil ready to be lit and tossed in her right hand.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Torch (lit) & Oil flask
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 27, 2011)

Assuming Tyrien brought back two table legs, the party is now ready to go back in with four holding lit torches.  "Let's kill off the last of these squeakers so we can continue on."  Kalgor reopens the door, but this time, Gragnor stays in the back as they approach.[sblock=mini-stats]  *Kalgor* AC 14 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
 STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

Torch: -1 to hit, 1 point of Fire damage

*Gragnor* AC 20 Base HP: 10, Current HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 28, 2011)

Iosef follows Kalgor in, Torch held high.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 29, 2011)

Holding his torch somewhat nervously, Anaerion says "Shall we?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Don't think we are waiting on me, put just to be sure.






Tyrien falls in line behind Iosef.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Torch (lit) & Oil flask
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2011)

*GM:*  Nope, it was me. Very busy/tough weekend. Working on the update now - hopefully I'll get it finished before I have to leave for work.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2011)

Now fully prepared, you enter the room with the trapped pool. As you enter, you hear the squeaking of the bats coming closer . . . the bats boil through the southern entrance once more and are advancing on you!

OOC: Sorry guys - the wife and daughter are both sick so there's a lot to take care of before work. So we're going to save a little time and use the old map and not try to add the new room this morning.

The heroes have initiative. The swarm enters through the portcullis door on the southern wall and occupies the four squares in the SW corner. Go ahead and post your actions/rolls, and include your position on the map in your post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[sblock=For Reference]






[/sblock]
Tyrien moves into position and lights the flaming oil flask.  Imbuing it with some arcane energy for good measure, she chucks it at the swarming bats and it splashes flaming liquid when it breaks amongst them.

 [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Activate Arcane Strike (+1 dmg)
*Move Action:* B06
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch Attack; Flask (1d20+7=20) Damage? with +2[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Torch (lit)
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 1, 2011)

Kalgor moves into the room, and shoves his flaming torch into the swarm, knowing it will do less damage than their retribution.
[sblock=actions]move to D3, wave flaming torch in the edge of the swarm, doing one fire damage. Gragnor stays in othrer room, ready to run away from the swarm.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 27,  Init +2, Perception +6
  STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

Torch: -1 to hit, 1 point of Fire damage

*Gragnor* AC 20 Base HP: 10, Current HP 10 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2011)

OOC: Thanks for the map, PM! Intended to do that, but forgot in this morning's rush. Sadly, conditions don't look to improve quickly, so we're going to muddle through this encounter as best we can.

Tyrien draws back and lets fly the burning flask of oil . . . the fire on the wick leaves a streak on the retinas of all who are watching; bats scatter as the flask flies through the swarm and shatters against the back wall of the room. Several bats are singed when the oil in the flask explodes into their midst. Kalgor steps up and waves his torch through the fringes of the swarm; the screeching creatures dodge nimbly around the flaming brand but he does manage to catch a few in the fire.

        *GM:*  Anaerion and Iosef are up!     

OOC: And now I've got some sort of bug with Photoshop. We'll have to wing the map as well.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anaerion realized how much he did not want to be here when his hands started shaking. Moving carefully toward, he swings blindly into swarm, hoping he hits something. 

-4 to hit, 1 fire damage.


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 4, 2011)

Torch in hand, Iosef swings at the bats gathered around him. He strikes several and the flames injure others, but there seem to be so many more still...

OOC: Not sure of the roll modifiers off the top of my head...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2011)

Anaerion's torch whooshes through the air, missing the swarm by a good bit; Iosef's martial training helps him keep a cooler head, and the flames from his torch singe the fur of several of the bats. The swarm is looking very raggedy, but is agitated beyond all reason or thought of self preservation. The remaining bats flutter across the room to engulf the Mage and the Paladin, and their sharp teeth inflict stinging wounds as their fluttering wings distract.

        *GM:*  Iosef and Anaerion each take 4 pts of damage, and are bleeding (forgot that part in the first half of the fight ). Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Gragnor            20/14/17    03      
Iosef              18/10/18    17      Bleeding (1 pt/Rnd)
Anaerion           17/13/14    08      Bleeding (1 pt/Rnd)
Kalgor             14/11/13    06      STR Damage: 4
Tyrien             18/14/14    05      
Bat Swarm 01       16/16/14    10
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien imbues some more arcane energy into her torch and she moves closer to aid the mage and knight as best she can.  Her waving of the torch at the bat swarm is not so good, partially because she doesn't want to get too close but her foot slipped on something as well.

"Eeyuck!  I think I stepped in bat guano."

 [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Activate Arcane Strike (+1 dmg)
*Move Action:* Move to B03 (delaying in hope's Kalgor will move otherwise B02)
*Standard Action:* Touch Attack; Torch (1d20+4=8) Damage = 2 Magic Fire?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Torch (lit)
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 6, 2011)

Anaerion tries to fight through the pain and the bleeding, and while the swarm does not distrract his focus, it does distract his swing.  He tries to get ready to run, but seeing the determined look on his friends faces desicdes to wait a little longer.  If his body can make it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 6, 2011)

With the little girl pushing at his back, Kalgor moves in deeper and continues to singe the flying rats with his torch.
[sblock=actions]5' step to B2, touch attack with torch, Gragnor continues to hide outside the room[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 21/27,  Init +2, Perception +6
  STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

Torch: -1 to hit, 1 point of Fire damage

*Gragnor* AC 20 Base HP: 10, Current HP 7 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 7, 2011)

Witha muttered curse, Iosef keeps swinging the torch at the bats around him. The blood running freely down his face and arms throws off his timing and he has very little success.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2011)

You advance and flail about wildly with the torches, never managing to strike any of the fluttering, swirling mass of flying rodents. Meanwhile, the shallow scratches and bites multiply on the exposed areas of both Iosef and Anaerion, who find themselves growing weaker from blood loss . . .

        *GM:*  I rolled attacks of opportunity for Anaerion and Iosef (incurred when the swarm moved into your spaces. Iosef hit, so the swarm is 1 HP closer to dissipating! (Iosef and Anaerion took 4 HP each from new attacks, and 1 HP each of bleed).

Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Gragnor            20/14/17    03      
Iosef              18/10/18    18      
Anaerion           17/13/14    09      
Kalgor             14/11/13    06      STR Damage: 4
Tyrien             18/14/14    05      
Bat Swarm 01       16/16/14    11
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien keeps up with imbuing arcane energy into her torch strikes again. But the little bit of bat dung on her boot is too distracting for her to be effective. 

"Argh, this is frustrating and smelly."

 [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Activate Arcane Strike (+1 dmg)
*Move Action:* Move to B05
*Standard Action:* Touch Attack; Torch (1d20+4=7)Damage = 2 Magic Fire?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Torch (lit)
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2011)

Kalgor swings at the vermin again.[sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 21/27,  Init +2, Perception +6
  STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

Torch: -1 to hit, 1 point of Fire damage

*Gragnor* AC 20 Base HP: 10, Current HP 7 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2011)

*GM:*  Good Gravy! You guys are rolling like *my* characters usually do


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 9, 2011)

"Accursed vermin!" snarls the paladin, swinging the brand.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anaerion soon figures out that instead of actively trying to hit them, he should just swing wildly instead!  However, suddenly coughing violently, he looks at his hand to see blood all over it.  He takes a few staggered steps back, trying to shake off the feeling.


5' Step to D3.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2011)

The torches zip harmlessly through the air, trailing flickering orange light, greasy smoke and the deeply pitched roar of oxygen fed flame. The bats continue their deadly dance, focusing their ire now on Iosef as the wizard has stepped clear.

        *GM:*  Iosef takes 7 Points (6 Swarm, 1 Bleed) and Anaerion takes another point of Bleed damage. Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Gragnor            20/14/17    03      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    10      
Kalgor             14/11/13    06      STR Damage: 4
Tyrien             18/14/14    05      
Bat Swarm 01       16/16/14    11
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 10, 2011)

Kalgor swings at the flying rats again in a swirling pattern, confusing them enough to burn their wings.[sblock=actions]attack, succeed, 1 fire damage[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 14 HP 21/27,  Init +2, Perception +6
  STR 14 Dex 13 Weapon Greatsword +3, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +3, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield
..,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*........,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
...........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...........Combat Feats: Precise Strike

Torch: -1 to hit, 1 point of Fire damage

*Gragnor* AC 20 Base HP: 10, Current HP 7 Bite +2, d4; Claw +2, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +12, Stealth +7, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien keeps up with imbuing arcane energy into her torch steps forward, not wanting to be undone by the gruff man.  Her lit torch singes a few.

"Oh ho!  Got some!"

 [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Activate Arcane Strike (+1 dmg)
*Move Action:* Move to B03
*Standard Action:* Touch Attack; Torch (1d20+4=18) Damage = 2 Magic Fire[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Torch (lit)
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

*Combat Ends*

Kalgor and Tyrien come to Iosef's rescue, waving their torches to somewhat better effect through the swarm of bats. The chittering creatures finally disperse, scattering as they flee the room. You are left once more to listen to the sounds of your own panting breath and the ever present sound of dripping water in the damp crypt.

[sblock=OOC]By my count, that CR 4 encounter (300 XP each) plus TXP puts Anaerion and Kalgor at Level 04 - Congratulations! Get 'em updated . . .

I'll be online briefly tomorrow AM, but am unlikely to do anything but check in from then until possibly Tuesday morning. Good RP time![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I will be at a PFS con playing seven of the eight slots at four hours each for the weekend.  I will have the laptop, but time will be scarce.

Now, what to take for my next level?  Cleric?  Barbarian? Let me see... [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2011)

Anaerion leans heavily against the wall, trying to stem the flow of blood from his open wounds.  "I should...NEVER...get...close...again..."

Coughing a little bit more blood, he says "I still don't feel good..."


[sblock=Spells]
Pending Level up, but still:
HP: 30 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

Nevermind . . . meant that for a different thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien extinguishes the torch with the threat ended.

"Whoa! That was not easy, but at least we took care of them.  You fellas okay?"

"This is gross, you know.  Guano, burnt bats, and offal."

The half-elven girl is wrinkling her nose at the stench of dung and burnt hair.  She tries to get the guano off of the bottom of her boots, scraping the soles on the edge of the stone of the pool next to her.

With determination of will she accidentally discovers that she can cast a spell to deal with the mess and clean it up, much to her surprise.  She goes one step more and conjures some fragrances of wild flowers to replace the stench as well.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 19 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 14, 2011)

Iosef wipes the blood from his face with one of the rags he keeps about his person. After polishing his holy symbol to a bright shine, he raises it and mutters a brief prayer of healing, radiating healing energy to the party.

--

"That was vastly unpleasant. We should think about how we will deal with that sort of situation in the future," Iosef says. 

His eyes widen at Tyrien's new powers "That is impressive," he says. "Where did you learn to do that?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 14, 2011)

"Thanks."

"Next time?   I don't plan on having a next time.  We are out of tools to deal with those little buggers."

Gragnor sniffs around the portcullis and looks around the corner and down the hallway.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 35/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
  STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* Base HP: 18, Current HP 18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.5 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien grins at Iosef as she quips, "Strength of will and sterling personality, Sir Knight.  Perhaps a bit of clean living to boot."

"Let us continue now, lest Kalgor and Kitty leave us behind."

She takes up position in order behind Iosef as they move down past pool and dead bats to the area they were trying to explore earlier.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2011)

"Thank you Iosef.  I feel much better." Casting the same spell, Anaerion starts cleaning up the blood and sweat from his arms.  "I can also clean you up as well, if you so wish.  _Though I understand if you want a woman's touch._" he whispers, patting the paladin on the shoulder and smiling brightly.

"Kalgor, I do have an Invisibility spell prepared,if we wish to make use of it.  It might be easier on Grangor to be invisible for some time."

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+5 to hit Ray/Crossbow
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 15, 2011)

"Save it for now.  We are too noisy behind him right now for it to make a difference.  If we do another rest outside, he can use it for another mapping run then." [sblock=ooc]We are both leveled and approved.  Ready.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2011)

The long time residents of this catacomb have left significant piles of guano, although there is enough clear space that you can make your way through and around without soiling your boots too badly if you wish. The niches in the walls here hold long dead and decayed skeletons - even older than those in the catacomb to the north. There is a single exit on the eastern end of the north wall.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 15, 2011)

Kalgor and Gragnor do a quick search of the skeletons here to make sure none of them are in the mood to wander.  Then they go to the north east door, open it and...[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 35/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
   STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* Base HP: 18, Current HP 18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.5 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2011)

All of the skeletons in this closet are of the 'truly dead' variety. Gragnor leads the group 'round a couple of corners to a closed door.

This door proves to be both unlocked and safe to open, and moving through - carefully! - leads you to a vast room with a vaulted ceiling showing significant signs of damage; with numerous cracks run along its surface. In the center of the room, a 10-foot-wide bridge crosses a deep chasm. On the other side, a pair of stone statues watch over the end of the bridge in front of a set of grand brass double doors. The statues depict villagers holding shields and spears.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 16, 2011)

"Well, the wood statue moved on its own, let's see about these two."
[sblock=actions]Cast Detect Magic and scan the room[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

Kalgor detects no magic in or around the room, other than that carried by the group.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 17, 2011)

"This can't be easy."  Looking back, "Rrready boss?"
Gragnor does a quick look for traps while moving across the bridge while Kalgor readies to dismiss the panther if he starts to fall into the chasm.
[sblock=actions]Gragnor moves across, GM roll search for traps +13, Kalgor readies to dismiss if Gragnor falls[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

The little panther-like eidolon eases his way slowly out across the bridge, examining the ground ahead carefully before placing his paws. After moving only five feet, he stops and puts his muzzle almost right to the surface of the bridge, casting from side to side across the entire 10' span.

"Eh, I think we've got trouble, boss. Looks like a pressure plate across the entire thing, but I don't have a clue what it triggers. What now?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I will continue to be slow updating or posting lite across the board for a few more days yet.

I need to do some job related stuff at night, severely curtailing my gaming and it is leaving me mentally wiped afterward.

I haven't even fully read every post yet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


I will still be busy working on RL issues for the   weekend and probably next week, submitting applications for a better  job  while working at my new one. 






Tyrien comments, "Let me see what I can do about it, shall we.  You guys keep lookout, perhaps with some distance just in case."

"I have heard tales of these things exploding in clouds of poisonous gas and such. I hope I won't mess it up."

She puts her bow away and removes the nice set of tools to deal with these nefarious issues.  With her tongue sticking out the side of her mouth in concentration, she carefully begins work.

"By chance, any of you able to lend an experienced hand in this?"

_OOC: Disable Device +11, Aid Another anyone?_

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 18, 2011)

"Will a claw do?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien nods, "Thanks, Kitty. Put it right, there."

_OOC: Disable Device +13 now. I assume that is it so you can roll it Mowgli. _

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 19, 2011)

Anaerion waits with held breath, hoping everything goes allright. 

OOC: Times I wish I had guidance...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

Almost from the moment she begins looking at the pressure plate, Tyrien knows exactly what to do. She moves confidently through the procedure, stopping a couple of times to ask Kalgor to hook a claw under a plate or spring to hold it in place . . . and their communication is almost as good as that between Kalgor and his Summoner. In a couple of minutes, there is a slight click and the half-elf nods to herself in satisfaction, certain that the pressure plate will no longer serve its function.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Happy Thanksgiving, everyone. 






Tyrien smiles, "Well done, Kitty.  Now we can get a closer look at the statues and the doors."

"Those are lovely claws.  You ever think about decorating them with some paint to compliment your eyes?"

The half-elven girl examines things carefully, taking her time.  She draws her bow once more.

_OOC: Perception, Take 20._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

All is quiet in the room; Tylara sees nothing potentially threatening, and hears only the now familiar noises of the Crypt in the background, and her companions miscellaneous rattlings.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 23, 2011)

Once she is done checking everything carefully, line up at the door, and Kalgor opens the door while Gragnor goes in first.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 35/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
    STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien stands beside Kalgor with an arrow nocked.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 25, 2011)

Standing back some, Anaerion reloads his crossbow, ensures his spell components are within reach of his left hand, and gets ready for the opened door.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+5 to hit Ray/Crossbow
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2011)

The wide brass doors swing open on silent hinges to reveal a vast crypt. The only light emanates from a torch mounted above the crypt, flickering with a pale golden fire. Tall pillars march across the chamber, ending at a dais on the far side, on which is set a large stone sarcophagus.

A menacing figure - a tall, threatening skeletal form dressed in fine chainmail and leaning casually on a greatsword - stands beside the coffin, a comely woman in tattered clothing laying motionless at his feet. She appears to be asleep or unconscious. A cold blue flame burns in its empty eye sockets. It is flanked by two skeletons, armed with scimitars and dressed in studded leather.

The chain clad skeleton strides forward to the base of the stairs and speaks in a mellifluous voice; in spite of the smooth tones it fills the air with menace, and you find yourselves near petrified at the thought of moving into the room to confront him. “So, Kassen’s heroes have come to fight me again. You will make fine minions in my army of the dead. Come and meet your fate.”

        *GM:*  Party (other than Gragnor) is up . . .

(The map is incorrect - Asar (the figure on the sarcophagus steps) is now at G7)     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    00      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      Shaken (3 Rnds)
Kalgor             14/11/13    00      Shaken (3 Rnds); STR Damage: 4
Iosef              18/10/18    14      Shaken (2 Rnds)
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      Shaken (3 Rnds)
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    00      
Skeleton 02        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00      Shaken (3 Rnds)
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Mowgli: Remeber, paladin's are immune to fear after level 3, so I doubt Iosef is shaken. The rest of us could be though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Mowgli: Remember, paladin's are immune to fear after level 3, so I doubt Iosef is shaken. The rest of us could be though.




[sblock=OOC]Though I described it as fear, this is actually the _Demoralize_ function of the Intimidate skill. I wondered about Iosef being affected, but couldn't find anything that describes it as a fear effect. If anyone has a reference that excludes Paladins from this skill application, I'm more than happy to be educated . I also wondered about using it against the group; the wording says "your opponents," and it makes sense to me that an intimidating presence would be effective against everyone. But again, I'm happy to be educated on this as well.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[sblock=OOC]







Mowgli said:


> Though I described it as fear, this is actually the _Demoralize_  function of the Intimidate skill. I wondered about Iosef being  affected, but couldn't find anything that describes it as a fear effect.  If anyone has a reference that excludes Paladins from this skill  application, I'm more than happy to be educated .  I also wondered about using it against the group; the wording says  "your opponents," and it makes sense to me that an intimidating presence  would be effective against everyone. But again, I'm happy to be  educated on this as well.



[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]: It also says "Action:  Demoralizing an opponent is a standard action."  

So if that is what the bad guy is doing, I think he is only allowed to  use a Standard action against one of us. Though, it does make sense  story-wise to be against everyone. 

Also, I do not think Paladin's are immune to the effect, but that's just me.[/sblock]Tyrien lets the regular arrow fall and draws out a blunt one that will be more effective against skeletons as she steps to her right taking shelter at the doorjamb. "Maybe we should just shut the door."

However, that is only her fear talking at the demoralizing sight.  To counteract this she begins singing a song of inspirational heroism to bolster herself and comrades.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to E12
*Standard Action:* Activate Inspire Courage +1 Attack/damage for our side
*Move Action:* None[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 4/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Intimidate, that makes much more sense.  I always imaged Demoralize as a strong show of swordsmanship that makes us not want to fight this guy.  Besides, unless the guy was rebuilt for our level, we should have a distinct advantage over him.  So bring on the fear!
[/sblock]

Anaerion starts to shiver, knowing that this was a big fight.  He takes a look at the terrain, and notices that the only way up to them was a staircase.  However, he had a very powerful spell in the reserve that could potentially blind all of the targets

"Guys, should I limit their movement up here by making the floor slippery?  Or try and blind them?"

[sblock=Actions]
Free: inquire about using Grease or Glitterdust
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+4  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor, Shaken (-2 to any D20 roll), Inspire Courage +1
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 27, 2011)

"Grease him and the bottom of the stairs and draw them to us through it."

Kalgor casts and steps forward "We have come for the girl!" brandishing the sword. 

[sblock=actions]cast Shield (AC goes to 19), greatsword in hand, move to G9[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 35/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
     STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike

*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmm, with no one attacking this round, maybe I should not use the Inspiration. Is it too late to just shoot, Mowgli?


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 28, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Though I described it as fear, this is actually the _Demoralize_ function of the Intimidate skill. I wondered about Iosef being affected, but couldn't find anything that describes it as a fear effect. If anyone has a reference that excludes Paladins from this skill application, I'm more than happy to be educated . I also wondered about using it against the group; the wording says "your opponents," and it makes sense to me that an intimidating presence would be effective against everyone. But again, I'm happy to be educated on this as well.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]I am running a table today, so I downloaded the errata for the Core Rule Book from last week.(11/22 specifically)  Demoralize has been changed to "an opponent".[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 28, 2011)

Iosef advances, sword high. While the creature's aura played at his mind he suppressed the hopelessness and closed on the undead warrior. Raising his holy symbol, he brought forth holy light.









*OOC:*



Move to f9
Channel +ve energy, damage Undead in 30'


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 28, 2011)

With a nod, Anaerion waves his free hand in the air, and points it underneath the enemy. The bottom if the stairs suddenly turns slippery underneath the skeleton!

[sblock=Actions]
Move: move to g12
Standard: Grease DC 16 Reflex at f7,f8,g7,g8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+4  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor, Shaken (-2 to any D20 roll), Inspire Courage +1
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, pm - Tyrien goes first of the allies and wouldn't know that none of them would attack.     



			
				jackslate45 said:
			
		

> Besides, unless the guy was rebuilt for our level, we should have a distinct advantage over him. So bring on the fear!





Tyrien takes cover behind the corner and begins to sing . . . her allies take some comfort from the bolstering words of the lass' song, and move to take the fight to the enemy!

Kalgor moves onto the steps to confront the foe, matching the skeleton's greatsword with one of his own. Iosef begins to make a move, but before he can act, other events unfold in the room below. Three more skeletons step from the shadows; two bearing longbows keep their distance and fire at the Summoner, one clothyard shaft finding its mark! The third skeleton, bearing a long glaive, charges forward to the attack, but the blade draws only sparks as it caroms from the steps at Kalgor's feet!

        *GM:*  Asar focuses his Demoralize on Kalgor, who is Shaken for 3 Rounds.
Given the new positions, I'll give Iosef and Anaerion the chance to react differently before moving on.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    00      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             14/11/13    03      Shaken (3 Rnds); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    00      (Glaive)
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Iosef              18/10/18    14      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    00      (Scimitar)
Skeleton 02        21/14/17    00      (BattleAxe)
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mowgli said:


>



Note to self...


Mowgli said:


> I'll give Iosef and Anaerion the chance to react differently before moving on.




No change for me.  It is still in our best interest to have them come to us, and attempt to deal with these one at a time.  Besides, as soon as they group up :evillaugh:


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


No prob, Mowgs.   Just thought I would ask.


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


More undead means my burst attack hits more baddies! yay! No change for me (for once Iosef will play nicely with the party's plans)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2011)

Iosef completes his move to the stairs to stand beside Kalgor, raising his sword and calling on the power of his God. Waves of positive energy flow forth and the skeletons in the room cringe away for a moment before moving forward again. Anaerion moves forward a bit and throws a coating of grease across the base of the stairs. Asar's feet come out from under him and he falls to the ground as the two skeletons from beside the altar close to enter the fray. They slow as they enter the grease, but move deftly through and attack Iosef and Kalgor - both miss badly. Two more - these armed with longbows - step from behind the back pillars to shoot at the Paladin as well. The first misses, but the second arrow punches through armor and flesh alike, sticking between Iosef's ribs.

        *GM:*  Gragnor is up to finish the round.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    09      Prone
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    03      Shaken (3 Rnds); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    04      (Glaive)
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Iosef              18/10/18    19      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    09      (Scimitar)
Skeleton 02        21/14/17    09      (BattleAxe)
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2011)

OOC: Was already making my post when I figured for Channel damage, so was unable to see Iosef's roll and rolled it myself. I'll update tonight with correct damage (thanks for calling this to my attention, pm!)


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2011)

Gragnor jumps down off the side of the steps and circles around a skeleton to strike from flank just missing.
[sblock=actions]jumping move (+16 acrobatics makes an auto success), F10, E9, Acrobatics to avoid AoO E8, E7, claw skeleton at F8 with flank.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 19 HP 33/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
      STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shaken 3 rds, Shield 30 rds, Inspire Courage, higher ground


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2011)

Gragnor navigates the battlefield adroitly, setting himself up to flank a skeleton and just missing his attempt to put it down. Asar, showing a good deal more grace in rising than he did in falling, slips free of the grease and moves himself, setting the cat-thing between himself and a skeletal ally for a flank of his own.

        *GM:*  Tyrien and Kalgor . . .     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    09      Prone
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    03      Shaken (3 Rnds); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    04      (Glaive)
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Iosef              18/10/18    19      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    09      (Scimitar)
Skeleton 02        21/14/17    09      (BattleAxe)
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien keeps up the encouraging song moves up into the doorway to get a better angle on a skeleton. Activating some arcane energy into the arrow, she lets it fly at a skeleton to her left. However, the shaft missed, deflected of the undead creature's armor.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Continuing Bardic Performance
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* Move to 11F
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Skeleton4; Arrow (bludgeon) (1d20+10=16,  1d8+5=11) 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 3/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 1, 2011)

Kalgor swings at the skeleton between him and the cat, clanging off the armor instead of crushing the bones.
[sblock=actions]attack -2 shaken +1 IC +1 higher ground
Forgot the +2 for flanking, but 19 still misses[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 33/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
      STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shaken 2 rds, Shield 29 rds, Inspire Courage, higher ground


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2011)

Asar's minions continue their assault; the skeletons to the sides send arrows zipping across the intervening space - the first misses Iosef, but the one from the east finds its mark in Kalgor's side, inflicting a significant wound. The glaive wielding skeleton swings wide once more, and the walking dead on the steps follow up with scimitar and axe. This time Kalgor is missed, but Iosef takes a deep slash on his thigh.

        *GM:*  Iosef and Anaerion are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    09      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    09      Shaken (2 Rnds); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    04      (Glaive)
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Iosef              18/10/18    31      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    09      (Scimitar)
Skeleton 02        21/14/17    09      (BattleAxe)
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```

No map update - the only movement was Tyrien.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 2, 2011)

OoC: If Anaerion kills the skeleton before it attacks, can Iosef get those HP back?
 Hoping to prevent the kitty from getting  crushed from the imposing greatsword, Anaerion cast his reliable magic missile to destroy the flank!

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Magic Missile Aver's flanking buddy (Skeleton2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+6  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor, Inspire Courage +1
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 2, 2011)

Greviously wounded, Iosef staggers backwards a half step before regathering his strength with a quick muttered prayer. 








*OOC:*




Lay on Hands on Myself (swift action), heals 2d6







The paladin raises his sword and shield again, and attacks the skeleton in front of him.









*OOC:*



Long sword attack
+6, 1d8+2


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]HP returned to Iosef - I can't remember what I was thinking when I had them go ahead and attack. rb, unless you want to undo the Lay on Hands I'll let it stand (Iosef's still no where near his full HP).[/sblock]

Anaerion's missile smacks into the axe wielding skeleton, sending it to the floor in a clatter of bones. Iosef changes targets to the skeleton in front of Kalgor, but his swing goes wide.

The skeletons standing by the altar let loose another volley, this time with much greater accuracy. Both Iosef and Kalgor stagger as the arrows find their marks.

        *GM:*  Gragnor is up.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    09      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      Shaken (2 Rnds); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    04      (Glaive)
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Iosef              18/10/18    14      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    09      (Scimitar)
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    09      (BattleAxe)[/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 5, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]With the shield spell from the first round, Kalgor is AC 19, so the 18 arrow should have missed.  Shaken doesn't affect AC. (and they were shooting into melee, likely without precise shot)[/sblock]
Gragnor tries to break the circle.  Moving to the outside archer, he is unable to hit the rickety bones.
[sblock=actions]5' step to D8, claw claw bite[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 27/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
       STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shaken 2 rds, Shield 29 rds, Inspire Courage, higher ground


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2011)

OOC: Well, I'm just screwing _everything_ up today  (That's why I post links to my die rolls, though). HP restored to Kalgor as well. I'll try to get this one right . . .

The skeletal archer easily avoids Gragnor's attack, and Asar steps around for another attack on the Eidolon. The greatsword whistles around and just misses Gragnor.

        *GM:*  Asar moves to E7. Tyrien and Kalgor are up.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    09      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    09      Shaken (1 Rnd); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    04      (Glaive)
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Iosef              18/10/18    14      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    09      (Scimitar)
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    09      (BattleAxe)[/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien keeps up the encouraging song  and activates her arcane energy into another arrow. After it is loosed at the skeleton to her left again, it is also deflected off the undead creature's armor.

_"Argh!  That is twice!"_

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Continuing Bardic Performance
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* none
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Skeleton4; Arrow (bludgeon) (1d20+10=17,  1d8+5=12) dang it!
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 2/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 5, 2011)

Kalgor takes another swing at the bones in front of him, clanging off the armor again.  
"Channel Again!"

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 27/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
        STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shaken 1 rds, Shield 28 rds, Inspire Courage, higher ground


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 5, 2011)

*OOC:*



I will retcon away that LoH - Iosef isn't the sort to help himself except in dire situations. And this way I can channel more energy in my coming turn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2011)

Kalgor and Tyrien send blows against the skeletons that rattle against their armor but do little else. The bowman on the West steps out of Gragnor's range and sends another shaft into Iosef's side; the one to the East misses Kalgor, as does the glaive wielder.

        *GM:*  Iosef and Anaerion are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    09      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    09      Shaken (1 Rnd); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    04      (Glaive)
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    04      (Bow)
Iosef              18/10/18    22      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    09      (Scimitar)
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    09      (BattleAxe)[/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      (Bow)
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 6, 2011)

"Ty, I call upon the shadow of the land to obscure your shot, that any foe you fire at will be destroyed by the attack. For even one shot might be all it takes, Aim with your heart, and strike down this evil" _Please, make this count_

A hand briefly touches Ty's shoulder, as she suddenly goes invisible!
[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast Invisibility on Ty. Gain +2 to hit, and target is denied his dex. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+6  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor, Inspire Courage +1
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 6, 2011)

Iosef raises his holy symbol high again, sending more of the divine radiance into the air around him, burning the undead it touches.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2011)

Tyrien fades from sight as Iosef calls once more on the power of his God. The skeletons wince away from him, but stubbornly refuse to fall! Kalgor's foe strikes again with its scimitar - the blade slices right through his leathers and deep into his side below the ribs. The skeletal archers prove ineffective once more, both sending arrows flying up the stairway past the front line.

        *GM:*  Gragnor is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    13      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      Invisible
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      Shaken (1 Rnd); STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    13      
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    08      
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    13      
Iosef              18/10/18    22      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 01        21/14/17    13      
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 7, 2011)

_Boss is in trrouble again._  Gragnor deftly spins around the post and jumps in to the greasy mess to bite at the bones on the stairs.  Getting a firm bite, he rattles the bones. 
[sblock=actions]Acrobatics away from Asar, move in behind skeleton 1 with more acrobatics in the grease, and bite from flank at G7[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
         STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shaken 1 rds, Shield 28 rds, Inspire Courage, higher ground


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Asar didn't take any damage from the channel?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Asar did take damage from the channel - I got it in my HeroLab file, but it didn't make it to the status block. Updated.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2011)

Gragnor's heroics take out the skeleton facing Kalgor, clearing the way down the steps. Asar steps around behind the Eidolon, taking another swing with his greatsword. The skeletal warrior roars in rage as the blade strikes sparks from the steps at his feet. Gragnor is unharmed.

        *GM:*  Tyrien & Kalgor . . .     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    13      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      Invisible
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    13      
Skeleton 04        21/14/17    08      
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    13      
Iosef              18/10/18    22      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien steps forward to be able to shoot over Iosef with him being in the way. Using her current invisibility, she takes a a shot and barely hits the skeleton leader.  But her rapid firing of a second arrow missed.

_"Oh, woe is me. But my friends are able to do much better."_ She sings her inspiration.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Continuing Bardic Performance & 5ft step F10
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* n/a
*Full Attack Action:* Ranged attack on Asar; Arrow (Bludgeon)-Invis/Rapid Shot: 1d20+10=18,  1d8+5=11 Use Timely Inspiration (immediate action) to make it a 19 to actually hit Asar for once.
2nd Arrow (Bludgeon) (1d20+8=14,  1d8+5=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 1/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 9, 2011)

Kalgor jumps off the steps and brings his blade down in an overhead chop on the glaive wielding skeleton, shattering bones.
[sblock=actions]5' drop to H9, attack skeleton 4[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
          STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 27 rds, Inspire Courage, higher ground


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2011)

Tyrien's arrow _thumps_ into Asar's bony chest, and Kalgor's greatsword smashes the glaive wielding skeleton to dust. The archer to the west shifts slightly to get a better position and sends another arrow neatly through Iosef's battered armor, inflicting another light wound. The Eastern skeleton misses Kalgor.

        *GM:*  Iosef and Anaerion!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    24      
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    13      
[s]Skeleton 04        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    13      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 11, 2011)

Iosef raises his holy symbol one more time, gesturing at Asar. "Your evil ends now, dead thing!"









*OOC:*


swift: Smite evil on Asar







With his sword still raised, he leaps from the stairs, nearly avoiding the grease pool, and moves to attack to leader of the undead. 









*OOC:*



Move to e7
Attack Asar 

+6+3 vs ac misses

Iosef gets +3 deflection bonus vs Asar


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anaerion finally moves forward into the room. Seeing the valiant charge Iosef did, he follows his charge with a spell, hoping to blind Asar in the process
[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Glitterdust, centered on F4. DC 17. Hitting Asar and Skeleton 6
Move: forward to G7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+6  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor, Inspire Courage +1
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2011)

Asar screams in rage and swipes at his eyes as Anaerion's spell takes effect; his head swivels as he struggles to keep track of his opponents without the use of his sight. The skeleton caught in the swirls of golden dust motes fires an arrow in the general direction of Iosef . . . it clatters off the wall beside Tyrien's face. The other archer beside the alter has no better luck. It targets Kalgor, and misses as well.

        *GM:*  [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]Gragnor is currently in G7, but since you didn't roll an acrobatics check for moving through the grease I'm guessing that's not the square you meant?

Gragnor is up, then back to the top of the round.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    24      Blind
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      Invisible
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    13      
[s]Skeleton 04        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    13      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      Blind
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 14, 2011)

OOV: Correct, G9 is what I meant.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2011)

Gragnor takes advantage of his opponent's misfortune, striking it with his claws.

[sblock=actions]full attack for 2+1 and 2+1 if Tyrien chooses to use another Timely Inspiration[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
           STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 27 rds, Inspire Courage, higher ground


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2011)

OOC: I'll wait to post results until pm decides on the Timely Inspiration.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Tyrien will use Timely Inspiration


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2011)

OOC: Sorry about that - I got your PM, but was exhausted last night so my posting was minimal. Here we go . . .

Still blinded, Asar flails with his greatsword in the general direction of his last known enemy but Gragnor slips the attacks with feline agility. The Eidolon unleashes a flurry of claw and bite attacks . . . he manages to hit (with a little help from the Bard) with both paws, but they do not seem very effective against Asar's bony body.

        *GM:*  Tyrien and Kalgor are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    30      Blind
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Skeleton 03        21/14/17    13      
[s]Skeleton 04        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    13      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      Blind
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```

No change to the map.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Finishing the last of her inspirational song, Tyrien unleashes two arrows at the skeleton on her right hoping to thin the numbers of opponents some.

_"Ha, that should take care of that one."_ She sings her inspiration.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Last Round of Bardic Performance
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* n/a
*Full Attack Action:* Rapid Shot on Skeleton 3 (in B08); 1st Arrow (Bludgeon) (1d20+8=17,  1d8+5=6) & 2nd Arrow (Bludgeon) (1d20+8=22,  1d8+5=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2011)

Kalgor starts circling around the master skeleton, drawing and then dropping his pouch of sling bullets to shed some weight and gain some agility as he moves.  Once behind Asar, he strikes with the full force of his greatsword coming down on Asar.
[sblock=actions]draw weapon as part of a move, free drop while moving, move 30' to E5, attack from flank (he had to shed some weight to get the movement)[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
           STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 26 rds, Inspire Courage

*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2011)

The skeletal archer to the east draws and lets fly, but his dart flies into the shadows on the other side of the room.

        *GM:*  Iosef and Anaerion.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    40      Blind
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
[s]Skeleton 03        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 04        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    13      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      Blind
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2011)

Anaerion points at the skeleton to his left and says "I've had enough from you!"  A glob of acid (1d20+6=25, 1d3=1) fires towards the skeleton, hoping to finish it off.
[sblock=Actions]
Standard Action: Acid Splash Skeleton 05

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+6  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor, Inspire Courage +1
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 19, 2011)

Iosef maintains his resolve, swinging his sword at the blinded skeleton. The paladin's sword crashes into the undead creature, sending bone shards flying.

OOC: +6+3 to hit, +4*2 (undead creature, first hit) damage, bypasses DR


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2011)

Though both blows were telling, neither Iosef nor Anaerion manages to drop their chosen foe.

The archers at the south end of the room fire again, both arrows missing their marks . . . in fact, it's difficult to tell from their path exactly which party members they were targeting.

        *GM:*  Gragnor is up to finish the round.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Asar               24/15/19    52      Blind
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
[s]Skeleton 03        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 04        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    14      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      Blind
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```

No changes to the map.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 20, 2011)

Gragnor maintains his assault on the nastiest set of bones in the room.  With Asar's distractions of being surrounded and blinded, Gragnor is able to land a couple good strikes on the bones.
[sblock=actions]claw/claw/bite which is BS/BS/PBS so it passes DR
Kalgor had previously moved to E5 so there is flank between the two[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
            STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 26 rds, Inspire Courage, flank, Precise Strike


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage, flank, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2011)

Having failed to strike even one effective blow, the skeletal champion falls to Gragnor's flurry of claws and teeth.

        *GM:*  Tyrien and Kalgor are up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
        *GM:*  Was reviewing some dice rolls and realized that Asar made his save vs. the Glitterdust back at the end of his first blinded action, but I failed my Concentration Check  to incorporate that. Sometimes the screw ups are in the PC's favor . . .      


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
[s]Asar               24/15/19    --      [/s]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
[s]Skeleton 03        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 04        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    14      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      Blind
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 23, 2011)

After the skeletal leader falls, Kalgor starts mop up duty on the minions.  Moving around the sarcophagus, he strikes, just missing the archer.
[sblock=actions]move to I3, attack[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
             STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 25 rds

*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Inspire Courage +1 att and damage,  Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2011)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Without any further inspiration left in her, Tyrien is glad that the most dangerous foe has fallen just in time.  She rapidly snaps off two arrows at the damaged skeleton off to their left, hoping to finish it off.  The arrows fly on target, but both are deflected away for little effect.

"Well, darn it.  I think something is wrong with my bow, I am having a hard time hitting much." She almost pouts.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to G10
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* n/a
*Full Attack Action:* Rapid Shot on Skeleton 5 (in K08); 
1st Arrow (bludgeon) (1d20+7=16, 1d8+4=12) & 2nd Arrow (bludgeon) (1d20+7=18, 1d8+4=7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2011)

The skeleton to the east returns Tyrien's fire, having as little effect as the half-elven lass.

        *GM:*  Iosef and Anaerion . . .     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
[s]Asar               24/15/19    --      [/s]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
[s]Skeleton 03        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 04        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 05        21/14/17    14      
Iosef              18/10/18    25      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
[s]Skeleton 01        21/14/17    --      [/s]
[s]Skeleton 02        21/14/17    --      [/s]
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      Blind
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hoping that this will be the last time that skeleton exists, Anaerion fires another acid splash at it.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+5  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2012)

And his prayers are answered . . . his target falls to the floor.

OOC: Iosef?


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 3, 2012)

Moving to engage the blinded archer, Iosef swings his sword mightily, but fails to connect.








*OOC:*



Move to E3
Attack D2


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2012)

Iosef's mighty sword clangs on the stone of the Crypt, and his opponent drops its bow and lashes out with the wickedly pointy ends of its phalanges. The creature misses with one clawed hand, but the other finds a gap in the Paladin's armor and scores deep gashes. As it finishes its attack, the head swivels toward Iosef . . . it is clearly focused on him once more.

Kalgor's foe also drops its bow and goes _mano a mano_, but misses the nimble Summoner by a mile.

        *GM:*  Gragnor finishes the round, then the party (except for Gragnor) is up again.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Iosef              18/10/18    33      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 5, 2012)

Gragnor bounds out of the grease to help his partner.  Being nimble, he takes the shortest path in order to get into position and claw at the old bones.  That decision left him open to retaliation.  Provoked an AoO

Tyrien's action

Kalgor takes a mighty swing at the bones missing wildly.

[sblock=actions]move G7-J4-J1 at full speed to get position, Acrobatics to avoid AoO at full speed, swing claw from flank
Kalgor attacks with flank as well[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
              STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 24 rds

*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Flank,  Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

As the battle is finally turning their way, Tyrien moves into the room and all the way to the raised platform.  Standing behind Iosef she is in position to have unobstructed lines of fire at both the remaining skeletons.

"Maybe if I let it rest a moment and get closer it will work better." She is pouting now.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* Move to F-05 around Grease
*Standard Action:* Move to F-03[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2012)

[sblock=Combat Status]

        *GM:*  Iosef and Anaerion are up. SK, J1 is part of the wall. I put Gragnor in the closest spot to it. Flank didn't matter and the AoO missed - let me know if you want him in a different place.     


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Iosef              18/10/18    33      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 8, 2012)

Anaerion, content that the grease did its job, waves his hand and it disappears. Moving closer to assist how he can(F4), he waits for an opening.

Standard: dismiss grease
Move: move to f4


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]To adjust then, Kalgor would have 5' stepped into the the flank at H2 before swinging and missing.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 9, 2012)

Iosef swings again at the skeletal archer. Unfortunately, he slips in a patch of moss growing from the tomb floor and his sword misses the archer by several feet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2012)

The skeleton facing Iosef returns his attack with a vengeance, claws rending flesh with apparent ease.

Meanwhile, the other archer is beset on two sides; without the guidance from it's (re)deceased master, it lashes out at both targets but misses each of them.

        *GM:*  Gragnor, then the party again at the top of round 08.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Iosef              18/10/18    45      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      
Skeleton 07        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 10, 2012)

With the skeleton cornered, Gragnor attacks several times, never landing a crunching blow.  But with his distraction, Kalgor is able to land a heavy strike, seriously wounding the skeleton.
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
            STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 25 rds, Inspire Courage, flank, Precise Strike


*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: flank, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anaerion uses his old useful Acid Splash to try to hit the target Grangor is taking down. 

Standard: Acid Splash +1 vs I4


[sblock=Stats]
HP: 27 AC: 17 
F: +3 / R: +4 / W: +4
+5  to hit Ray/Crossbow
Active Effects: Mage Armor
0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Prestidigitation
1: Enlarge Person, Grease(DC 16), Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, OPEN SLOT
2: Extended Mage Armor, Invisibility, Gllitterdust(DC 17) OPEN SLOT
Amulet Used: Yes (WEB)
Shift: 5 of 7 Remain[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien has a clear shot on the skeleton facing the paladin and focuses on it, putting some arcane energy into the arrows. "Let's see if being up close will help." 

The first arrow glances of the skeleton's armor and deflects to the left into the wall.  In her haste to shoot again and do better, the second arrow slips on the release to only zip wide by her target completely and into the corner of the chamber.

"Gah! Oh poo!"  The archer shakes her bow in frustration.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* n/a
*Full Attack Action:* Rapid Shot on Skeleton 6 (in D02); 1st Arrow (Bludgeon) (1d20+7=18, 1d8+4=11)
 & 2nd Arrow (Bludgeon) (1d20+7=9, 1d8+4=12)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 11, 2012)

That last blow cuts Iosef deeply. The others can see blood flowing freely from under his armor and the Paladin looks barely able to stand, let alone fight. Iosef gasps out a prayer and releases a burst of light - channeling healing into his wounds. Taking a swing at the skeleton, he finds himslef still to weak to hurt it. 









*OOC:*



Swift: LoH heal 2d6 = 6 -- 7 HP remaining
Attack: Miss


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2012)

Kalgor's greatsword shatters the flanked skeleton just as Anaerion's gob of acid sails overhead. Iosef's quick prayer gives him little relief; his eyes widen as the skeleton swings for him again . . . and then narrow in determination as one hand catches only air and the sharpened ends of the other screech down his armored chest but fail to penetrate.

        *GM:*  Party is up! Almost there . . .     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Tyrien             18/14/14    00      
Kalgor             19/12/17    17      STR Damage: 4
Iosef              18/10/18    39      
Anaerion           17/13/14    03      
Skeleton 06        21/14/17    00      
Gragnor            20/14/17    00
```






[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ready in case the paladin drops, Anaerion pulls a potion out of his bag. He the places a hand on iosef's shoulder and says "Just as you do not falter for your god, do not falter for us!". A small shimmering flash can be seen as Anaerion tries to ward the paladin from the onslaught he had before. 


Standard: Protection from Evil on Iosef.
Move: Draw potion of CLW


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 13, 2012)

Gragnor and Kalgor moves around the sarcophagus to help the paladin with the last bit of rattling bones.  While the cat slips on the stone a bit, missing his target, Kalgor's greatsword hits its mark.  "Pull back Mr. Bloody, I got this!"
[sblock=actions]Gragnor moves to C3, Fast Acrobatics (-10) to avoid AoO, claw attack
Kalgor single move to d3, swing greatsword[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 19 HP 19/36,  Init +2, Perception +7
             STR 14 Dex 14 Weapon Greatsword +4, 2d6+3+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or Handbo +4, d6+2
Fort: +4, Reflex +4, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 2/3 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Magic Missile, Enlarge Self*, Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (30 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (2 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
Effects: Shield 24 rds

*Gragnor* HP: 18/18,  AC 24 with Mage Armor (1.1 hrs left) 
Bite +3, d4; Claw +3, d3; Claw +2, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +0
Perception +13, Stealth +12, Acrobatics +16, Init +3, Precise Strike
Effects: Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is starting to feel a bit desperate as even though victory is assured, Iosef is not looking to good. "Callisto guide this shot.  Yippee!" 

The first arrow hits home, finally doing some damage to the remaining skeleton.  However her second arrow wobbles and glances off the foe's armor.

"Gah! At least one hit.  Finish it off, Iosef!"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike
*Move Action:* n/a
*Full Attack Action:* Rapid Shot on Skeleton 6 (in D02); 1st Arrow (1d20+7=24, 1d8+4=6)
 & 2nd Arrow (1d20+7=16, 1d8+4=12)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

*Combat Ends*

Even as she's shouting encouragement to her ally, Tyrien realizes that between Kalgor's mighty blow and her own well aimed shot, the final skeleton has been sent back to its eternal rest. The rattle of bones stills, leaving only the sounds of harsh breathing and the eternal drips and sighs of passing air you've come to expect in this place.

[sblock=Congratulations!]You've just bested a CR9 (APL +5) encounter (with a little help from some bad dice rolls for the BBEG). I've also sought - and recieved - approval from our judge to add one to the CR to compensate for the fact that you completed it with (basically) first level equipment. By my calculations, this gives Anaerion, Iosef and Kalgor a level as of this date. There's a little wrap up to get through (taking care of Demira, lighting the Everflame and returning to the town of Haatse for your Heroes' Reward) so I won't have final TXP numbers until that's done.

On another note, today is exactly one year from our start date! Even though we're not all wrapped up, I'd like to go ahead and thank you guys for sticking with me through such a long - and sometimes ill handled - adventure. You've been an excellent group to GM for, and I've thoroughly enjoyed it![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2012)

Now that the bones have stopped moving, Kalgor goes to see if the rescue of the girl was in time.  (heal check)

Looking back at Tyrien, "Is this the sister of that sniveling coward?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 15, 2012)

With a huge sigh of relief, Anaerion keeps the bottled healing potion at the ready, in case Iosef cannot heal the girl any more.  

Unless called for, Anaerion starts searching the room of magic, to determine if anything of use can be found or sold.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

The girl begins to stir as Anaerion looks around the room; She appears unharmed to Kalgor. Anaerion finds nothing in the room itself that would not be subject to the curse laid on the Crypt, but he surmises that the effects of the late (again) Asar Vergas could be safely removed. The skeletal remains of the mercenary are clad in a finely made suit of chainmail and that greatsword he was waving around looks to be very well crafted.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


D'oh! Ninja'd.





Tyrien goes to the unconscious woman's side and says, "Yes, it is Dimira!  I don't know how she can be alive, yet she is. Perhaps we should take her to that healing pool." 

Taking some time to quickly collect her recoverable arrows, she then returns to stay with the girl since it appears that she will awake soon.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 16, 2012)

As the skeleton falls, Iosef sinks to his knees. He recites a prayer of thanksgiving to his god and her servants in the celestial tongue as he wipes the blood away from his face and tries to slow the bleeding. "I suspect I could use the powers of the pool myself..." he says, his countenance paler than you've ever seen it before...









*OOC:*



Working on my level up. I think the holy weapon (extra +1 bonus to any weapon for 5 min/day) is a better choice than a mount, but I'm open to other people's opinions.

Also, I think I learnt my lesson about backing away while fighting and exposing the squishier members of the party for this fight...


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 16, 2012)

"Yeah, now would be a good time to visit the healing pool, before we disturb anything else.  Leave the champion's armor and weapon here for now.  I don't want to tickle the curse before we heal."

(unless someone objects, limp to the healing pool in the middle of the map, Gragnor in the lead)

[sblock=ooc]Definitely the holy weapon.  Mounts rarely get a chance to be used.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2012)

With a nod, Anaerion says "Then, lets get you guys healed up.  And hope that we encounter nothing along the way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2012)

You make your way back to the Chamber of Rest, grateful for the fact that you encounter nothing hostile along the way. Asar's death seems to have taken the bite from the pool of fear as well, so your stumbling trip is uneventful.

Each of you drinks deep from the fountain (I'm assuming . . . let me know if this is not the case); as the cool, clear water washes down your throats, you feel you weariness and wounds fade and you are marvelously refreshed. Kalgor feels a weight lift from his shoulders as the weakness he's suffered since the Shadow struck him is washed away as well.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2012)

'NOW we find out it does that!"  Turning to Gragnor, "You didn't say it does that!"  "What?  It heals.  I told you that."  as he starts back peddling a bit  anyways from Kalgor's temper. 

Calming down slowly, "Doesn't look like I  am going to need that lesser restoration spell on the walk home."

"What's next.  Oh yeah, gotta light a silly lamp and then we can take this Dimera home to her sniveling brother."

Turning to the girl, "Why did the fools in your town use a haunted crypt for an adulthood test?"

[sblock=ooc]Grrrrrrrrrrr...  Checking back, yep! I skipped my drink earlier. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2012)

OOC: We had no idea cause no one except you had ability damage 

Once everyone has gotten their drink, Anaerion puts back the healing potion back in his bag.  With a look of concern on his face he stares as Kalgor gets really angry at Grangor, but over what he does not know.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien replies, "The crypt is not _supposed _to be haunted by these undead creatures.  It wasn't on previous visits, as I understand it.  Did you not find the pillows in the pit traps?  None of this was supposed to be deadly at all."

"Do you seriously believe a right of adulthood included those well-armored skeletons!? _Pshaw_!" 

She makes sure Dimira drinks some from the pool to be revived completely so she can explain what happened.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2012)

"However, it is a fact that these creatures are here. Therefore, something happened prior to you getting here.   Maybe further investigation in the crypt will reveal all?". Anaerion suggests.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 17, 2012)

"Are there any corners we haven't poked our noses into yet?" The paladin asks, his usual 'color' returning as his wounds close and the blood stops flowing out of his body. "If there are, then we should continue our search once we have the girl back with her brother."









*OOC:*




Did we search the corpses for gear?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2012)

"Therre is a big wood doorrr I couldn't get thrrrough and a rrroom with waterr that goes zap!"

"I left my sling bullets back in the big battle room and it probably deserves a good searching.  We need to find where to light this silly lamp."

Kalgor hands the new girl a dagger and hanbo (club), "To defend yourself with."

"Easy stuff first.  Back to where we just were.  Remember, we cannot take what belongs to the crypt.  We can only take what we or Dimera's group brought in."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Grrrrrrrrrrr...  Checking back, yep! I skipped my drink earlier. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Yep; I was really hoping you'd take that drink, too. But you built more character this way . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

Demira takes her drink, and feels much better for it even though she was apparently unwounded. It does wash away the last of the lethargy from whatever the skeleton used to keep her asleep.

"I'm not sure why the skeletons were awake this time. I've set this up for the last four years running, and this is the first time anything like this has happened! Asar's been in the Crypt as long as Haatse has . . . I guess something woke him up. It seems like I remember him saying something about 'those grave robbers doing him a favor' right before he started reading from that scroll and I went to sleep."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Returning to the scene of the last battle, Tyrien remarks, "You did not see any signs of the grave robbers then?  Hmmm, what do you suppose Asar meant by favor?"

"Now that we defeated Asar, I am not sure what else could be in here that would be as fearsome or dangerous. Let us see what we can salvage from those skeletons." 

She begins poking around in that chamber upon their return.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 19, 2012)

"I would imagine exactly what it suggests.  Grave robbers woke up Asar, trying to take from him his valuable treasure.  He killed them, and decided to wait here for more victims"  Anaerion says, shaking his head slightly.  "And I agree with you Tyrien.  I doubt anything will pose a problem like what we just faced.  Still, best to be cautious. "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2012)

You return to the scene of your battle with the undead remains of the mercenary Asar, finding it just as you left it. A search of the minions' remains reveals only ordinary weapons and no other gear; Asar, however, wears a chain hauberk of exceptional workmanship and his sword is very well crafted as well.

There is a brazier over Haatse's crypt . . . plainly the repository of the Everflame and waiting for ignition.

[sblock=OOC]Final treasure values for this should be fairly simple. I gave out the treasure for the portion including Ravenath when he left and we brought Tyrien in. Since that time, there's not been any treasure of real value other than Asar's chainmail and sword - and I'm not sure whether or not you'll be taking that from the Crypt . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 19, 2012)

Kalgor gathers his sling bullets he dropped earlier.  "Well, this looks like where the fire should be.  Seems an everflame should be lit already."  Checking the tinderbox, "Nope. No more tindertwigs.  Anybody got a way to light this?  Did they give us a lantern to carry the flame back to the town? Or were we supposed to use the torches we used up?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2012)

OOC: DUH! Sorry, was posting in a hurry this AM. The brazier is lit, you are to light your lantern from it . . .


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 20, 2012)

"Ah, there's the flame, low and behind some decorations."

Kalgor searches in the bottom of the backpack given to him by the mayor and finds a small brass lantern carefully wrapped in cloth.  Pulling it out and separating the glass cover, he extends the wick a bit in order to light it.  

"Stand back.  Not sure what is going to happen next."  Dipping the wick into the lit brazier, he lights the lantern and replaces the glass.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2012)

While the gruff man is dealing with the lantern business, Tyrien continues looking around the chamber and poking through the skeleton remains that they fought.  

She asks, "I wonder if we can remove the weapons and armor from these defeated skeletons.  Looks to me like any animated undead has forfeited the right to them and we are no longer disturbing their resting peace." 

The curious girl looks around at the sarcophagus too, checking to see if the nefarious Asar did something to the remains inside.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2012)

"You are correct Tyrien, I think that the curse would not apply.  It should be good to take with us."  Anaerion offers as confirmation to Tyrien's suspicions.

He carefully watches Kalgor go light the lantern, and waits to see if anything happens.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry all - busy weekend (like most) and no posting from me. I'm trying to get caught up, but I've run out of time this morning as well. I'll try to get this updated tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2012)

The flame from the brazier leaps almost eagerly to the lantern as it is held close, and for a moment the sounds of the dungeon fade into silence. A ghostly image appears above the sarcophagus and looks around at the carnage in the room before speaking.

"I am Ekat Haatse, and it appears that I owe you some measure of thanks for seeing my old enemy back to his eternal rest. May I have the honor of your names?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 25, 2012)

Anaerion appears intrigued by the sudden appearance of the crypts most important person.  He stares at the figure before him and says "Well me, Sir Haatse.  My name is Anaerion, one of those sent to look into the what happened here."  He makes a small bow, then looks up, questions brimming at the seems.  "Tell me if you can Sir Haatse, how exactly did you old foe rise again?  I would think something would have been in place to prevent that from happening?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is startled by the sudden appearance of an apparition near her

She exclaims, "Whoa!  Hey, I have heard of you."

"I am curious how you are able to talk and hand out rewards, being a dead legend and all. What's it like being a ghost?  Or are you a ghost?  Can I touch you or will my hand pass right through?"

"What was the skeleton doing?  He appeared to be quite full of himself." 

In her curious prattling on, the half-elven girl realizes she forgot to mention her name, "Oh.  I am Tyrien e'Adrianne.  That one over there is Sir Iosef."

"The grumpy fellow is Kragor and the kitty is Galgnor. Er..." seeing the look she gets from the summoner at getting their names wrong, she corrects herself, "Make that Kalgor and Gragnor."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 25, 2012)

Iosef nods as he is introduced. "Is there aught else we may do to ease your rest, noble spirit?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2012)

The look is contempt.  Kalgor thinks to Gragnor privately, _"Thanks a lot wench! Now the one handing out curses knows our names."_  Kalgor spends time fishing around in his pouch to find the magic oil they had picked up earlier, but doesn't draw it out of the pouch just yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2012)

Haatse looks around as the party is introduced. A faint half-smile hovers about his gruff features as Tyrien chatters on in her own little stream of consciousness.

"Mmmm. One question at a time, I think, and in order. Asar was wakened by a coterie of grave robbers who came into the Crypt and stole . . . something that belonged to him. It is a more severe form of the curse placed on those who take anything else from this place that is not freely given." His hesitation is obvious as he stumbles slightly over the stolen object. "By the time the townsfolk came to make the Crypt ready for the ritual, Asar had had some days to make the place his own. I can't say for certain what his plans are, but the Asar I knew of old was endlessly ambitious; I know of no reason for him to have changed.

"Mistress Tyrien, I will hand out no rewards. There are a few items that were buried with me which I will grant you permission to take from my sarcophagus. I know not what would happen if you were to attempt to touch me; no one has tried since I entered this state." The smile returns briefly. "You are welcome to experiment, if you wish."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking at miss chatterbox, "Go ahead inquisitive one, shake his hand."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien pauses in her questioning as the ghost starts providing answers, mouth hanging open ready to continue when he stops.

However, as he invites her to experiment with touching him, her mouth closes as her brow furrows in concentration.  For several moments she thinks and considers whether she should try.

Eventually, overcome with the curiosity of youth, the half-elven girl reaches out a tentative finger, "If something bad happens, take my shriveled body to the healing fountain, please." 

Eyes open wide, her finger enters the space occupied by Haaste.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

Possibly somewhat to her disappointment, Tyrien feels nothing as her finger passes harmlessly into the space also occupied by the wakened spirit, and he does not react at all.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2012)

"Something was stolen?  Do you know what it was?  Or if the grave robbers survived the encounter with Asar?  If they died here, we may already have seen this item, and not understand what it was.  For example, that dagger we found in the shadow room?"

"If they did escape, we are going to need to have this place searched for clues.  Hopefully something will turn up."


[sblock=OOC]
My lack of sleep is effecting my memory, but did we find anything that points to anything about these grave robbers?  I *think* we did, but dont remember right now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]You found the body by the lake on your way here, as well as a body under a horse just outside the door (that one _could_ have been one of the townsfolk).

There were clues in the original writing of the module that hooked to the second of the series, but I wasn't at all sure I'd be running that one and left those out deliberately.[/sblock]

"Indeed, the tomb raiders took an amulet from Asar's corpse; it was one of a matched set of three, each worn by one of the three founding members of our mercenary group. It looked much like this one." He indicates an amulet - or the image of one on the image of his chest, at least.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anaerion hesitated slightly, and looked at Tyrien before saying "We did find two bodies outside.  And we have not seen anything resembling an amulet on them.  Between the grave robbers and the group Tyrien was in, there have been a good number of people walking around down here."

With a thought, Anaerion says "If you do not mind Sir Haatse, can I examine the amulet more closely?  I want to engrave it into my mind.  This way, I can keep an eye and ear out for it when we are done here."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is almost disappointed in the let down of nothing happening.  Since her finger passes through, she experiments fully with her whole hand, in nad out repeatedly a few times.

She even sticks her head all the way inside, curious to see what the inside of a ghost looks like.  All the while Sir Haaste is conversing with Anaerion.

As the mage looks over the amulet's design, Tyrien asks, "What are these items you are going to let us take.  What do they do?" 









*OOC:*


Would Tyrien know if they were local?  She would have had the benefit of the NPC (Roldare & co.) party's collective knowledge if they were. For that matter Dimira is still present.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2012)

OOC: The carnage just outside the "front door" is local, killed by Asar and/or his minions a few days ago.

At the inquiry of Tyrien and Anaerion, Haatse gestures to the lid of his sarcophagus. "If you'd be so kind . . ." Once you've managed to get the lid off, you find the body of Haatse laid out for his journey to the afterworld. His greatsword is laid down the length of his body, and his scale mail still gleams in the light of the Everflame. There is a small chest within the sarcophagus at his feet.

"First, know that since I am granting you these items, you'll not be subject to the curse after removing them.

"I'll not be needing my shield anymore, and one of you may be able to put it to better use than I will. Take it with my blessing. (The shield is lying across Haatse's feet - it's a +1 Bashing Shield). Within the chest you'll find a sack enchanted to hold much more than one would think possible, and all without gaining the least bit of weight; you may have this, along with the gem you'll find inside as well. Smashing the gem will bring forth a good sized creature from the elemental plane of Water to aid you. (Bag of Holding, Type I and an Elemental Gem (Water)). Finally, my armor carries a strong enchantment of luck . . . you are each granted permission to take one scale from the suit. I hope it will serve you well in a time of need."

[sblock=Haatse's Boon]HAATSE'S BOON
Aura moderate abjuration; CL 10th
Slot amulet; Price 900 GP; Weight —

This small silver scale is warm to the touch and inscribed with the sigil of Haatse, hero of the Fangwood. You can use this scale to call upon Haatse’s favor, allowing you to reroll any one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check after the roll is made but before the results are revealed. You must take the result of the second roll, even if it is worse. Once this power has been used, the scale crumbles to dust. 

(Can someone a little more familiar with the pricing of unique magic items help me out a little with a value for this?)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 31, 2012)

"Thank you for the gifts.  But, I assume you do not speak for Asar.  So which sarcophagus do we have to put his sword, armor and bone dust back into?"

Rummaging through his pouch, "Gotta toss this key back in the well.  Dimira, did you bring this Oil of Magic Weapon in for the children?  We gotta get this right."

[sblock=Haatse's Boon]Going with the Luck Domain's _Good Fortune_, it would be 3 x 6 x 50 or 900 gp. That is the earliest reroll a d20 effect I can find. If it were just saving throws, the bard spell _Saving Finale_ would suffice at 1 x 1 x 50 for 50 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2012)

Dimira looks confused at the gruff man's question. "Not me; we had no use for such things as far as we knew."

[sblock=OOC]We'll go with 900 GP. Thanks, SK![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> "Thank you for the gifts.  But, I assume you do not speak for Asar.  So which sarcophagus do we have to put his sword, armor and bone dust back into?"




"I believe it is safe to take Asar's equipment, Kalgor.  I think that because he threatened to destroy Haatse's tomb, the curse no longer applies"  Anaerion says


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2012)

"Indeed, you may remove Asar's remains and equipment from the tomb without fear of the curse. It is likely that anything you've found laying about was brought in by the grave robbers or the villagers as they prepared for the ritual, and could be removed as well."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 1, 2012)

"OK, now that our wispy host has confirmed it, I feel more comfortable gathering Asar's things."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien nods and smiles.  She likes treasure and this whole experience has been certainly eye opening.  Returning to Haaste is not holding much interest for her anymore, particularly since her new companions have mentioned this City of Glass.

She starts collection items to put in that special bag.  "Sounds good, let's put it all in that nifty bag that will hold a bunch of things."

"Any of these things you guys want to use right away?  If not I start stuffing them in the bag." 

Once they completed the allowed looting of the sarcophagus and the undead creatures, she collects what arrows are salvageable and looks around.

"Now what boys, we need to finish checking to ensure no more walking dead are running loose, yet?"









*OOC:*


Ready to start moving along





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 1, 2012)

Kalgor casts a little and takes time to examine Asar's greatsword.  "This looks to be useful.  Can I get a little help Anaerion to figure this sword out?  The armor looks good.  It is ______ but would interfere with what spells I do have." After Anaerion's help, Kalgor straps the greatsword in its scabbard to his back.  While magical, he thinks twice about it and decides not to suggest to the paladin that the skeleton's armor is better than his own.  Might be too much taint there to deal with.
[sblock=actions]cast detect magic, attempt to identify the sword (failed) and armor(succeeded).[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Ready to clear the rest of the dungeon[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2012)

OOC: Right . . . just a few rooms left.

The only part of the Crypt now unexplored is the area in the North East. You make your way unmolested back to the entrance to the only hall you've not been down (other than in the mind of the 'cat.')


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anaerion nods, and also tries to identify the sword.  After some intensive staring at it he looks up and says "It is a simple enchantment, but it will be enough to fight against another shadow if we have to."

Once they reach the end of the hallway Anaerion suggest "Let us get the Dimira back to home.  We can then return to clear out the rest of the dungeon afterwards."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 2, 2012)

"Taking the damsel home sounds like a good idea.  I've run out of food, so we will have to do a bit of hunting or foraging in the forest along the way."  Kalgor makes sure to toss the keys back into the well before departing. (if the rest of the party votes that way)


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien nods, "Sure, that might be better. Probably with Azar vanquished the remaining undead creatures, if there are any such running around, could have just crumpled back to the ground." 

She looks to the paladin to see if he has knowledge of such things.









*OOC:*


No need to explore that remaining section on my account. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 0/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 0/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]RE: Taking care of the final two rooms I'm OK either way. Story wise, it'd be more cleaning up than dénouement as you've resolved the main problem and gotten the lamp lit. I know there are other opportunities waiting as well. But I'm happy to run it and am prepared to do so - just let me know the will of the group!

Put in your preference, and I'll run with whichever has the most "votes" by this evening (local time for the Mid-South of USA).

Either way, update coming tonight regarding the return to Haatse.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2012)

Your weary group makes its way slowly back to Haatse from the Crypt, not hurrying but not exactly setting a leisurely pace either. By the time you get back to town you feel somewhat better rested as well as a little more isolated from the horrors of the Crypt.

Your welcome in Haatse is extremely gratifying. It seems Roldare retained enough of his sanity to inform the Council of your doings - at least the part he understood. Mayor Uptal and the rest of the town muckety-mucks roll out the red carpet for you. You are feasted and encouraged to stay in the best rooms in The Seven Silvers, the town's only inn, free of charge.

The next morning, once you've slept in as long as you wish and eaten an excellent breakfast - also free of charge - Mayor Uptal and Dimira come calling to the Silvers. The portly mayor appears somewhat embarrassed as he speaks. "My friends, I came to express once more the sincere gratitude of Haatse and all of its citizens. Sadly, and embarrassingly for me, gratitude is all I can offer at this time. The loss of so many of our people - folk we depend upon to help tend our crops and hunt - means that we must make every copper count or we'll starve this winter.

Dimira rolls her eyes expressively . . . and somewhat immaturely . . . at the Mayor's speech. "Well, if the rest of the town won't express their gratitude in a meaningful way . . ." "Now, Dimira, you know . . .""I know nothing of the sort! And I'll say my piece, if you don't mind!" The willful teen turns back to you. "Roldare and I don't have much to offer that would be of worth to you. But our father was from a monied family, and before he was disinherited for marrying my mother he was given this ring by _his_ mother. It's all we have to show you our gratitude for what you did for us. If it weren't for the three of you, my brother would be . . . well, even worse off than he is . . . and I'd surely be dead."

The ring is exquisitely crafted; the band is of platinum somehow interwoven with finely carved sapphire and diamond and set with a flawless emerald. On a whim, Anaerion shifts his gaze to the arcane realm and notes that the ring radiates a faint magic - almost certainly a minor enchantment to enhance its durability and 'sparkle.'

[sblock=OOC]I had some rare free time available this evening, so I decided it would be a good time to go ahead and 'run the numbers' for the adventure. If you guys decide to go back in and clear the last few rooms I'll start a new block for the XP and GP for that.

The first post has been updated with total XP and GP. [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], I've e-mailed you my Excel Spreadsheet(s) for the second part of the adventure. I had to start a new sheet when pm spent his DMC to level Tyrien in order to keep the sheets accurate. If you'd check my numbers, we can make this part of the adventure official![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 3, 2012)

Anaerion simply stares at the ring, noting its fine detail and obvious importance.  "I have to say, this is a immensely precious gift.  Are you sure you are OK with giving us this? "

He smiles simply at the mayor, saying "We are here simply to serve.  I have a feeling we might go back into the crypt after breakfast to try and clear up the rest of the creatures in there."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Email sent.  In short, numbers approved.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 3, 2012)

Kalgor glares at the mayor when he says the "town" is too poor to pay.  His expression lightens as Dimira offers her gift.  Telepathically to Gragnor, _"At least *she* has honor."

_"Thank you Dimira."

Responding to Anaerion, "It may not be after breakfast.  These people are going to use the crypt for the ritual again and again.  I think we need to return to Venza to get *serious* supplies.  We almost had to carry our paladin, our strongest fighter, almost had to carry him out to safety.  If he had gone toe to toe with just one more opponent down there, we would have lost him for sure.  It will take more time, diverting to Venza, but the job has to be done right."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2012)

[sblock=Most Sincere Apologies!]I forgot to include some item values on my spreadsheet to account for expected treasure values, which threw my numbers off a bit. I also apparently had some trouble thinking through the impact on Tyrien's expected treasure of pm using DMC mid-adventure (there actually were none that I hadn't already accounted for, but I was making things over-complicated last night).

I've updated the first post with what I HOPE will be my final numbers and submitted the update to GlassEye for review.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

After all of the congratulations are finished, Tyrien gives Dimira a hug, "If you insist we shall take the ring, but you should know that it is not necessary.  We would have rescued you regardless." 

At the mention of returning to Venza, Tyrien gets an excited look.  "Oh, I would like to see that place.  When do we leave?  Shopping in a big city, sounds like fun.  Just think, there must have fancy clothes in the latest fashions.  I never could have afforded such here, even if they sold them."

After defeating the evil spirit, the half-elf has started forgetting the potential dangers of the Crypt with the ordeal being over.  On the trip back, she was convincing herself more and more that Azar's defeat likely ended the danger from other creatures in his control and any mopping up is not really required.









*OOC:*


I am voting to skip returning to the Crypt.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 4, 2012)

"I expect that the evil in the crypt will have all fled after our victory. There is no need to return now," Iosef says. Taking the mayor aside, he slips him a handful of gold pieces. "I wish I  could have found them fast enough. This won't replace them, but it should ease the burden and allow the town to bring in some extra supplies."









*OOC:*


Yep, let's call this done. Also I know Iosef's gift will go straight into the mayors pockets, but he doesn't.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 4, 2012)

"Well... your the senior and expert."  pawning off the responsibility of what we do next onto the paladin.

[sblock=ooc]Calling it quits is fine.  I just didn't want to restock in a town that has no money.  And Kalgor is still miffed about being sent in without his own original supplies.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


With Anaerion now rested, he is fully re-spelled up, with 3rd level spells.  Depending on how many fights are left, I doubt it would be much a challenge with Round 1 Glitterdust, Round 2 Haste/Grease.  It would be over way to quick.  I have no problems calling it quits.  







With the acceptance of all the party to head back, Anaerion had to admit it was a good idea.  "I must admit, I missed being able to eat real food and a real bed to sleep in.  If my friends wish to leave, then I guess we are done.  Besides, I feel leaving something in the crypt will give next year's stock something to challenge themselves with"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

With an excited gleam in her eye, Tyrien asks her companions, "How do we get to this city?  Do we need to walk, or take a ship?  Should we get horses for the journey?  Hee, hee, maybe sea horses are needed."

"Oh, should we at least by trail rations?  How long will it take?..." The chattering half-elf's questions continue unabated.









*OOC:*


Despite not going back to the crypt, I will continue to RP as long as you let me. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 24 Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18(14ff) *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2
+2 Will vs. Enchantments, +1 With Resistance
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2012)

"It was a two day ride by horse, with very little to see. And on normal horses, unfortunately.  However, by evening we will see the city again. While there is much to do in Venza, I would strongly recommend heading towards the Dunn Wright Inn in the Gulls district.  It is where we all were originally hired, and it seems to have the best luck in finding work for people."

"However, probably one of the most facinating parts of the city is the Mystic Pearl, where we can get the items we found sold for equipment and gear much better than what we have present.  I think you will also be able to get that bow enchanted, if you so desire."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2012)

"Hmmm, hhrrmm. Yes, well, I think we'll be able to send a couple of our strapping lads in to mop up . . . No need to trouble yourselves over a couple of rooms!

On behalf of the township of Haatse, we thank you for everything you'be done for us!

OOC: And . . . that's a wrap! Thanks again to each of you for a great game! Please give yourselves 3 days of TXP/TGP for the 2nd through today. Feel free to use this thread to RP the trip back to town, but we'll count it as done for XP as of today.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you, it has been fun.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 6, 2012)

Indeed, a great adventure, well DMed!

On a technical note, did we decide on treasure allocation (or does LPF just go with cash equivalents so we can purchase what we like later)?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2012)

Best way I've seen is to sell everything to the Pearl then buy back anything you wanted from the list - makes it easier to divide it all up.


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm fine with that.


----------

